# The Society for the Study of the Modern Visual HIVE!



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the HIVE*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Cool. We just need a few more players. I'll need some help running it since it's the first time for me.




I am running a 3.5 PBP right now. Some things I have learned include:

1. Keep good track of what is going on. Try and keep notes on what everyone is doing. I learned this the hard way as I kept forgetting what I had said earlier. Luckily, since it is a PBP, you can go back and look at what everyone has said and done before.

2. Set a time limit on how long you will wait for people to post. So, if everyone is in a combat you do not have to wait a week for someone to post their action. If they do not post then you could have them specify what their character would be doing in general in combat so that you can run their action for them.

3. Since this is a PBP, you have plenty of time to respond, so take your time and provide good descriptions of locations and NPCs.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I pronounce it as A-son. I've had someone say E-son.




It sometimes comes out as "Aizen" for me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> It sometimes comes out as "Aizen" for me.



 That's a new one.


You should post a link to this hive in the old one. It's tradition.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> That's a new one.




Yeah, if anyone Rev would have been Aizen, in a messed up sort of way.



> You should post a link to this hive in the old one. It's tradition.




Done.


----------



## CleverNickName

Woops...I accidentallied this over in the other HIVE thread...they really should get that lock fixed...



Aeson said:


> CleverNickName said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a strange, strange night.  I got hit on by a dude at a karaoke bar...which was weird, but it happens.  Well, when I told him that I was straight, the girl standing next to him yells out "DIBS!"
> 
> I guess my wedding ring needs more bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some wedding rings don't mean a thang.
> 
> Were either of them cute?
Click to expand...


(scratches head)  I guess so.  The guy was normal-shaped and had clean clothes on...but beyond that, I really don't know how to gauge a man's level of hotness.

The girl who called dibs, however, was a looker.  She was clearly drunk, though, and that is always a turnoff for me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> It sometimes comes out as "Aizen" for me.




For some reason I sometimes get dyslexic and I read it as "Arson"


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> For some reason I sometimes get dyslexic and I read it as "Arson"



I've always thought it was pronounced "a-SON," like "I have _a son_."


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> I've always thought it was pronounced "a-SON," like "I have _a son_."



 Bingo


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Bingo




So you pronounce Aeson as "Bingo?"  Wierd.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... What's this then?

*Pokes the Hive with a sharp stick*

I don't remember seeing one of these in a long long time... And it's even alive... How quaint...


----------



## CleverNickName

_*orders a bacon and jalapeno pizza for the Hive*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

This hive needs a tag...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_*tag*_

You're it!
_
*runs away*_


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the HIVE*




I'm surprised there was even time to put food in the Hive before you ate it this time!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> It sometimes comes out as "Aizen" for me.




Someone watches too much Bleach.


----------



## Aeson

Since the PbP I want to run is published. It should help keep things straight. Also I'll have flavor text already written out to share. There is a players guide to Second Darkness if anyone wants to pick it up. I think it helps creat characters for that adventure in mind. 

What is the average time to wait before moving on?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> What is the average time to wait before moving on?




Dunno... I update my game about once a week regardless wether everyone has posted or not. Some like to update 2 to 3 times a weeks.

On that note... I might be interested in PF PBP... As long as the PFSRD stuff is all I need to know


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> So you pronounce Aeson as "Bingo?"  Wierd.




My name is actually pronounced "Throat-Warbler Mangrove". Bonus points to anyone that gets the reference.


----------



## Blackrat

Mathew_Freeman said:


> My name is actually pronounced "Throat-Warbler Mangrove". Bonus points to anyone that gets the reference.




Some Monty Python skit...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Some Monty Python skit...



 My guess would be a skit involving Hugh Laurie. I can't remember the title of the show.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Dunno... I update my game about once a week regardless wether everyone has posted or not. Some like to update 2 to 3 times a weeks.
> 
> On that note... I might be interested in PF PBP... As long as the PFSRD stuff is all I need to know



 I think the PFSRD will do just fine.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> My guess would be a skit involving Hugh Laurie. I can't remember the title of the show.




No, it's Python. Of that I am sure. Not sure which scetch though...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I think the PFSRD will do just fine.




Cool. So what kind of characters are we supposed to make?

Ahm... You might want to make an OOC thread in the Talking the Talk forum so we don't hog up the Hive... Then again, it's been so slow that maybe some hogging is appropriate


----------



## Aeson

I don't want to start any threads until we're ready to go. I'm still in the planning stage. I have a low level adventure I might start with to warm up. same characters will be used for the longer campaign. 

So far you and Galeros have shown interest. Anyone else? What would you guys like to play? The game will be set in the Pathfinder world of Golarion.


----------



## Blackrat

Heh... I'd be up for trying any of the classes with new tweaks... Depending very much on the style of the adventure. Most published adventures have the spotlight on combat rather than rp, whereas PBP's are more suited for heavy rp content...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Heh... I'd be up for trying any of the classes with new tweaks... Depending very much on the style of the adventure. Most published adventures have the spotlight on combat rather than rp, whereas PBP's are more suited for heavy rp content...



I didn't think about that. Might have to rethink it all.lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> So far you and Galeros have shown interest. Anyone else? What would you guys like to play? The game will be set in the Pathfinder world of Golarion.




I was thinking of playing a Sorcerer with an Elemental Bloodline(Maybe Air).

I have the Pathfinder Core Rulebook and the Pathfinder Campaign Setting.


----------



## Aeson

Can a published adventure work as a pbp?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> No, it's Python. Of that I am sure. Not sure which scetch though...





Its the MP skit in which a man is being interviewed and is called "Mr. Luxury Yacht," to which he responds that isn't correct- his name is spelled "Mr. Luxury Yacht" but is pronounced "Mr. Throat Wobbler Mangrove."

He is then told that he is a silly man.


----------



## hafrogman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Its the MP skit in which a man is being interviewed and is called "Mr. Luxury Yacht," to which he responds that isn't correct- his name is spelled "Mr. Luxury Yacht" but is pronounced "Mr. Throat Wobbler Mangrove."
> 
> He is then told that he is a silly man.



He's also wearing the nose.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Can a published adventure work as a pbp?




Yeah, sure. Very well as long as you make sure to pepper it with noncombat stuff. It's a careful balance so that it remains interesting...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, sure. Very well as long as you make sure to pepper it with noncombat stuff. It's a careful balance so that it remains interesting...



 I might still give it a try. I would like to see how this game works out. 

any thought on what you'd like to play? Galeros is thinking sorcerer.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah... Bummer... I too like the changes made to Sorc... Maybe Barbarian though. Those rage options seem neat.


----------



## Blackrat

The Cleric's Channel Energy is pretty good too...


----------



## Aeson

A barbarian cleric? We'll call you Goldmoon.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> A barbarian cleric?




Oo... Now that's an idea


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> A barbarian cleric? We'll call you Goldmoon.


----------



## Blackrat

Yes! Now I have pic for my char!!!

Though we need to claim those are a buckler and a greatsword...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oo... Now that's an idea



 A Shoanti barbarian cleric of Calistria.


----------



## Aeson

I shouldn't have opened my mouth. Now I'm missing Goldmoon.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> A Shoanti barbarian cleric of Calistria.




Umm... Okay... What do those fancy words mean?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I shouldn't have opened my mouth. Now I'm missing Goldmoon.




Yeah, me too.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Umm... Okay... What do those fancy words mean?



 Shoanti are barbarians from Varisia. Calistria is a CN goddess of trickery, lust and revenge. Fitting goddess for Goldmoon. Calistria is an elven goddess but Shoanti is a group that has many races. You could be elven or just someone that worships her.



Blackrat said:


> Yeah, me too.



Now to start the shakes and withdrawls again.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Same here. If only Obama would cycle her platoon back to Samoa.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Same here. If only Obama would cycle her platoon back to Samoa.



Guam. I doubt she'd go.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Shoanti are barbarians from Varisia. Calistria is a CN goddess of trickery, lust and revenge.




Ah yeah... I found PF Wiki. So the char obviously will be of the Wind Clan...

Or then a cleric of Pharasma and of the Skull Clan...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ah yeah... I found PF Wiki. So the char obviously will be of the Wind Clan...
> 
> Or then a cleric of Pharasma and of the Skull Clan...



 The Totem feat for the Skull Clan works great for clerics. That might be an excellent choice.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That might be an excellent choice.




After reading about Pharasma, I too started to like the idea... Though damn the character will be suffering from MAD... As a barbarian I'll need good str and con and a decent dex. As a cleric it'll need good wis and cha...


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The Totem feat for the Skull Clan works great for clerics.




What's the name of the feat?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> What's the name of the feat?



 Totem Spirit. Each clan has a different effect. Skull clan has +2 weapon damage vs undead and +2 to heal checks.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Totem Spirit. Each clan has a different effect. Skull clan has +2 weapon damage vs undead and +2 to heal checks.




Hmm... Ok, I can't find that from the PFSRD... But it does sound exactly right


----------



## Blackrat

So a human shoanti female barbarian/cleric of Pharasma from Skull Clan. She'll be part undead hunter, part undertaker and part midwife...


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going for a Human Male Sorcerer with the Air Elemental Bloodline ability.

How are we going to generate stats?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I shouldn't have opened my mouth. Now I'm missing Goldmoon.




I miss her too.


----------



## hafrogman

No more Minnesota.

Back to work.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I am going for a Human Male Sorcerer with the Air Elemental Bloodline ability.
> 
> How are we going to generate stats?



 I always tell people to go with what they like to use.


hafrogman said:


> No more Minnesota.
> 
> Back to work.



 Did you see Dog Moon? Did you see some snow?

Think you might be interested in trying the pbp? Find at least one more player and we can see about getting this thing rolling.


----------



## Aeson

I shouldn't be awake. I guess I fell asleep too early. I hope I can get back to sleep soon.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Did you see Dog Moon?



Possibly, but not knowingly.







Aeson said:


> Did you see some snow?



Yes, my flight was delayed 40 minutes.







Aeson said:


> Think you might be interested in trying the pbp? Find at least one more player and we can see about getting this thing rolling.



Sorry, I've missed the last five days of Hive or so, what's happening?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Possibly, but not knowingly.Yes, my flight was delayed 40 minutes.Sorry, I've missed the last five days of Hive or so, what's happening?



 I'm thinking of doing a Pathfinder pbp using the Second Darkness adventure path. Galeros and Blackrat are interested. 

too bad you guys didn't try meeting up. I always like the idea of meeting the people I chat with one day. You're on my list, Froggy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I always tell people to go with what they like to use.




Hmmm.

Okay.

I will post my stats and the spells and feats I have picked later.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> I will post my stats and the spells and feats I have picked later.



 Is there a better way of doing it?

Wait about posting. There isn't even an OOC thread yet.lol You can PM if you want to share.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Is there a better way of doing it?
> 
> Wait about posting. There isn't even an OOC thread yet.lol You can PM if you want to share.





I will go with whatever. I was just thinking.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> I'm thinking of doing a Pathfinder pbp using the Second Darkness adventure path. Galeros and Blackrat are interested.



Ah, I don't have PF, just the old free Beta stuff.  It didn't impress me enough to want to buy it.  I figure if I were just going to play 3.5 . . . then I already have an awesome 3.5 collection.  


Aeson said:


> too bad you guys didn't try meeting up. I always like the idea of meeting the people I chat with one day. You're on my list, Froggy.



Yeah, it'd be a little tricky with MN, as I was mainly their visiting my parents, and relying on them for transportation.  If I ever go on a personal vacation to a Hiver location, I'd presumably rent a car and be able to schedule myself a little easier.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Ah, I don't have PF, just the old free Beta stuff.  It didn't impress me enough to want to buy it.  I figure if I were just going to play 3.5 . . . then I already have an awesome 3.5 collection.




Neither do I. I don't even have the Beta stuff... I'm going only with PF SRD...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Neither do I. I don't even have the Beta stuff... I'm going only with PF SRD...



Ah, I see.  Hmm.  Well, I could use my Living Enworld Character concept that never got anywhere at all.  Looks like the changes to the rules will allow me to build him in a slightly different manner, but still with the base concept there.

You don't mind if I play Batman, do you Aeson?


----------



## Wereserpent

Here is a dice roller we could use.

Home

It has gone down sometimes for the PBP I am running, but it is up most of the time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Here is a dice roller we could use.
> 
> Home
> 
> It has gone down sometimes for the PBP I am running, but it is up most of the time.




In my multiuser authoring class we're supposed to make a game, web app or something else that uses a CMS for our final project.  For my project I was sort of thinking a dice roller that kicks Invisible castle's ass.


----------



## Aeson

By Batman you mean the crime fighting hero of legend? Or do you mean a man with a pet bat? A man that thinks he's a bat? A man as ugly as a bat? All but the first I think we can do at this stage.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think he wants to have a 1/2 Bat template.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I think he wants to have a 1/2 Bat template.



 If he writes it up I'll think about it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> By Batman you mean the crime fighting hero of legend? Or do you mean a man with a pet bat? A man that thinks he's a bat? A man as ugly as a bat? All but the first I think we can do at this stage.




How about all of them?


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> *snip*



Buwahahahahahahaha

And yes, Amiga was awesome!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh heh...

I think I should post this in the general forum..


----------



## Phaezen

yes, you should


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> By Batman you mean the crime fighting hero of legend? Or do you mean a man with a pet bat? A man that thinks he's a bat? A man as ugly as a bat? All but the first I think we can do at this stage.



Crime fighting hero of legend.  He didn't start out that way, just part way through he turned out to be a cross between Batman and Robin.  His main idea came from a long ago discussion of how every shadowdancer looked pretty much the same.  Rogue X / Shadowdancer.  So I went as far off as possible.  Plate Mail.  Greatsword.  Fighter X / Shadowdancer.  In 3.5 I threw in some Human Paragon to get the skills I needed.  With PF, I don't need to.  Then I built a story around that idea. . . and it ended up being Batman's.

Circus background.  Check. (Robin's technically)
Parents murdered.  Check.
Takes up a life of vengeful justice.  Check. (Lawful Neutral)
Hides his face.  Check. (Because of scars in this case)
Likes the night.  Check. (Shadowdancer)

My old LEW background, can be adjusted for the PF world.
[sblock=background]Background:A boy finds hidden strength within and pulls himself free from where he was trapped, beneath the burning wagon. The rain soothes where it falls upon burned skin as he lies in the mud. The attack is over, and the bandits have gone. All that remains is the bodies of his family. Circus folk, innocent, harmless. There had been guards, two. One lies dead, a knife in his back. The other, the traitor, has fled with his share of the spoils.

The boy lifts the fallen guard's sword. He barely has the strength to carry it, but he moves surely into the forest, after the traitor. The night is dark, the trees crowd near, stifling him. In a clearing sits the traitor, counting his money. The darkness conceals until it is too late. A sword rises, and then falls. Alone in the clearing, a boy falls to the ground and weeps.

The next morning a young man walks into the world, his sword at his back. He is still weak, and has much to learn. But he has a strong will, and a desire for justice.

Five years later, a man walks down the road where he lost his family. No evidence remains, but his heart remembers. He is stronger now, and has honed his skills. Perhaps the time has come. Perhaps he will never achieve revenge for himself, but he will work to ensure that injustice happens to no others. He has heard tales of the inn of the Red Dragon, that is where he will start his quest. He turns away from what his heart remembers and takes a new step.[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

More of the story behind Batman rather than the guy with cool gizmos? We can work with that.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Ah, I don't have PF, just the old free Beta stuff.  It didn't impress me enough to want to buy it.  I figure if I were just going to play 3.5 . . . then I already have an awesome 3.5 collection.  Yeah, it'd be a little tricky with MN, as I was mainly their visiting my parents, and relying on them for transportation.  If I ever go on a personal vacation to a Hiver location, I'd presumably rent a car and be able to schedule myself a little easier.




Dude, Minnesota IS a Hiver location.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Dude, Minnesota IS a Hiver location.



Relevant section is underlined.


			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> If I ever go on a personal vacation to a Hiver location ...



Minnesota is a Hiver location.  Check.
Family vacation is not personal vacation.  No check.


----------



## Dog Moon

So.... yep, my WoW account was hacked.  I logged into my account [though apparently blizzard is combining all their accounts into battle.net accounts so after working through that I managed to change my account name and for good measure changed my pass too] and found that my only character that managed to reach beyond level 17, my beloved mage Zhivka, was transferred to a different account.

Contacting Blizzard in an attempt to get her back.

Oy, this sucks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That sucks.  At least on the bright side, once they find out where that character is, that person is perma banned.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man do I wish I was not so tired all of the time.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Man do I wish I was not so tired all of the time.



lose weight and sleep more. oh wait..that's me.:\


----------



## Aeson

I posted on facebook trying to encourage some of my gamer friends to join the site and maybe give the pbp a go. So far no interest. I'm going to start a thread to get more players soon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I posted on facebook trying to encourage some of my gamer friends to join the site and maybe give the pbp a go. So far no interest. I'm going to start a thread to get more players soon.




I have got my base stats and feats worked out. I am still working on backstory. Where do you want me to post them?


----------



## Wereserpent

Purupuru pururin 
Pururin 
Purupuru pururin 
Puru Pururin 
Purupuru pururin 
Pururin 
Little Girls 
For some mysterious reason 
Can't live 
With just a cell phone 

I want to be in your arms 
Love and courage 
Are what's important 

I'm Plrin, purupuru rin 
Pururin purupuru rin 
Rinrin purupuru pururin 
Pururu 

Fluffy like a marshmallow 
I'm teary eyed 
The dream and hope 

The dream and hope 
Of the magical girl 
That's me! 

Purupuru pururin 
Pururin 
Purupuru pururin 
Puru Pururin 
Purupuru pururin 
Pururin 

Little Girls 
For some mysterious reason 
Aren't satisfied 
With only text messages 

With the raspberry cordial-like 
Voice of yours 
I want to feel a throb 

I'm Plrin, purupuru rin 
Pururin puru pururin 
Rinrin purupuru pururin 
Pururu 

The magical powers 
Are right there 
Bringing me pain 

To make dreams into hope 
And hopes into dreams 
Of the magical girl 
And perhaps you 

Oh! I see someone in trouble, purin! 
Go, Suitorareeru the third


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Little Girls
> For some mysterious reason
> Aren't satisfied
> With only text messages
> 
> With the raspberry cordial-like
> Voice of yours
> I want to feel a throb


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


>




OH NOES!!!!

HE FOUND ME!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Run!!  He won't expect you to go through the back door....


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Run!!  He won't expect you to go through the back door....




*Runs through the back door*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I have got my base stats and feats worked out. I am still working on backstory. Where do you want me to post them?



 I guess I can start an OOC thread. That goes in the talking the talk forum, right?*

*remember. new at this.


Galeros said:


> *Runs through the back door*



 You fell for the oldest trick in the book. They always catch them going out the back. Where do you think the police hide as the perv comes in the front?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


>



 You know. Dateline entraps those guys. The courts are just happy they look like they're putting bad guys away. Lives are ruined before a crime actually happens.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You know. Dateline entraps those guys. The courts are just happy they look like they're putting bad guys away. Lives are ruined before a crime actually happens.




Yeah, they have gotten some criticism about entrapment. I am not sure what the official ruling of it came down to.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> lose weight and sleep more. oh wait..that's me.:\




I sleep a lot, and that is the problem.

I am managing to stay awake right now though.



Aeson said:


> I guess I can start an OOC thread. That goes in the talking the talk forum, right?*
> 
> *remember. new at this.




Okay.


----------



## megamania

Hola   que tal?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Hola   que tal?




Hey Mega!

I am doing fine.

Aeson is thinking about starting up a Pathfinder PBP.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Yeah, they have gotten some criticism about entrapment. I am not sure what the official ruling of it came down to.



 Like I said. They seem okay with it because it's putting "bad men" away.


Galeros said:


> I sleep a lot, and that is the problem.
> 
> I am managing to stay awake right now though.



 Have you talked to a doctor? Do you sleep more than 8 hours a day?


Galeros said:


> Okay.



 I just need to think of what I should say.


----------



## megamania

I see we have a new Hive thread.

This is good.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Aeson is thinking about starting up a Pathfinder PBP.



 join us. Join us. ONE OF US! ONE OF US! ONE OF US!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Like I said. They seem okay with it because it's putting "bad men" away.




Yeah, but it is hard to say anything in their(the men who come to the houses) defense because it makes you look like a Pedophilia sympathizer to most people. And that is as far as we should probably talk about this topic here.



> Have you talked to a doctor? Do you sleep more than 8 hours a day?




I think it is just because I have been doing nothing but hanging out in my room all day. I think on average I get about eight hours of sleep.


----------



## megamania

I don't have the Pathfinder book though I would like to check it out.  Search for stuff to pilfer at the very least.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I don't have the Pathfinder book though I would like to check it out. Search for stuff to pilfer at the very least.



 You don't need a book. You just need....http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> I don't have the Pathfinder book though I would like to check it out.  Search for stuff to pilfer at the very least.




Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document

That has any of the rules you would need to be a player.

EDIT: Ninjae'd by Aeson!


----------



## megamania

I'm starting up a new game with the kids.   I'll be playing a Bugbear fighter.  Hard to believe they are only an ELC +1.   Tim is doing a Shifter Soul Knife and Cathy a druid (race undecided).

Since their knowledge of creatures is still new I'm starting with Barghest and then moving onto other critters.   Should be fun.


----------



## megamania

I'm still on the slooooooow modem (19 speed yahoo! ) so my net time is very limited.   Much of why I have been away for so long.   That and I needed a break from En World.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.  later.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Time to go.  later.




BAI BEE!


----------



## Wereserpent

I am sorry Aeson but I am going to have to be going now. I am starting to get sleepy.

I will post my character stats and feats and spells tomorrow.


----------



## CleverNickName

_*emerges from his room with fussed hair, shuffles into the Hive's kitchen, and starts a pot of coffee*_


----------



## Blackrat

*Scurries after the moogle with a coffeecup*
Is it ready yet?

How about now?

Now?

When will it be done?

Come on!!!


----------



## CleverNickName

_*grumbles, yawns, and scratches*_

It's too $#^@#$@ early to be awake.


----------



## CleverNickName

Heh.  Took me a minute there to figure out why you were calling me a "moogle."  For some reason, my mind went straight to Harry Potter.


----------



## Blackrat

Harry Potter? Do they have something called moogles too?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In Norway, they have møøsegles.  Nø, rilli!


----------



## CleverNickName

No, my brain interpreted it as "Muggle."  (It's too early, I tell ya.)


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> In Norway, they have møøsegles.  Nø, rilli!




Pretti nasti...


----------



## Blackrat

CleverNickName said:


> No, my brain interpreted it as "Muggle."  (It's too early, I tell ya.)




Ah ok... I'm a total FF fan so ofcourse I know your avatar


----------



## CleverNickName

I love me some FF also.

My friend Tisha and I have been working on a FFd20 campaign setting for a few years now.  I'll get around to finishing it one of these days, right after I get finished with engineering school.


----------



## CleverNickName

Well, I'm outta here.  See ya'll in a few.

/kupo


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I was pretty happy to hear that the next FF will be on Xbox too... I really really don't want to buy PS3 but if FF13 would have been only for it, I would have had to


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Harry Potter? Do they have something called moogles too?




They have "muggles" which are normal people.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> They have "muggles" which are normal people.



 ain't no normal people around here.


----------



## Aeson

OCC here


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Rat, wanna make a bet?


----------



## Blackrat

Probably not...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Probably not...




If you did it would have had to been mentioned an IM as to not pollute it's outcome. Of course, Aeson would have also been in on it.


----------



## Aeson

*looks puzzled*


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, crap.  Found out that the account I had logged into was the account I'd had years back for my trial period when testing it out.  My OTHER account, the one I'd made when actually starting, was the one that got hacked into.  So they didn't actually move the character, but they switched my account to a different email address.

What's worse [and it didn't occur to me that this might be related] is that Gmail gave me a message that it thought someone might be messing with my account and asked me to change my emails.  So what the person might have done was take my account and then go into my email and delete all traces of messages from blizzard from my gmail account before I changed the passwords.

Ug, this crap sucks big time.  I know it's only about a game, but if it's my email too... that's just really annoying.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.. and it's even more annoyingf considering how easy it is to level up your own character in WoW.  How  lazy must you be to hack someone's account to play a high leveled character.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.. and it's even more annoyingf considering how easy it is to level up your own character in WoW.  How  lazy must you be to hack someone's account to play a high leveled character.



Well, most of the people hacking accounts are professionals, not someone trying to joyride a character.  Hack the account, sell everything for gold, sell the gold to other people.  The character transfer is kind of odd, though.

Mine got hacked a while ago.  I was especially peeved since I wasn't even playing at the time.  They used a free trial to activate my account and then cleared me out.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Well, most of the people hacking accounts are professionals, not someone trying to joyride a character.  Hack the account, sell everything for gold, sell the gold to other people.  The character transfer is kind of odd, though.
> 
> Mine got hacked a while ago.  I was especially peeved since I wasn't even playing at the time.  They used a free trial to activate my account and then cleared me out.




They didn't actually transfer the character.  I just was confusing 2 different accounts that I had, one that was a trial account and then my real one.  I was confused about the character transfer thing too, until I realized my mistake.

Hopefully Blizzard will be able to do something.  If not, well, I'll probably be done with WoW permanently then since I've spent SOOO much time on my Mage.


----------



## Jdvn1

Blackrat said:


> Ah ok... I'm a total FF fan so ofcourse I know your avatar



The pre-PS FFs were the best.

Cecil FTW.


----------



## Blackrat

Jdvn1 said:


> The pre-PS FFs were the best.
> 
> Cecil FTW.




Whoa, now that's old stuff... I don't even think I ever played IV... The first I remember playing was V


----------



## Aeson

I remember Cecil fighting the evil Cecil. Taking the whale to the moon. Someone told me the most powerful item was a spoon. I never found a spoon.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Whoa, now that's old stuff... I don't even think I ever played IV... The first I remember playing was V



Bah, you and your named characters.

Back in my day we had to name our own characters, and we could only use four letters.  And we liked it!

Final Fantasy I.  Fighter, Fighter, Red Mage, Red Mage.  First game I ever beat.  That's classic gaming for you.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I remember Cecil fighting the evil Cecil. Taking the whale to the moon. Someone told me the most powerful item was a spoon. I never found a spoon.




You do realise that I just have to say this:

"There is no spoon!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I remember Cecil fighting the evil Cecil. Taking the whale to the moon. Someone told me the most powerful item was a spoon. I never found a spoon.




It's cause that was a "quest reward" you got from this one lady for giving her an item.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:


> The pre-PS FFs were the best.
> 
> Cecil FTW.




Hrm, I don't know about that.  FFT and FFVII were probably my favorite two, followed very shortly by 2 and 3 [or IV and VI].

The others...well, they just weren't as good, imo.


----------



## Blackrat

I have to say, I quite enjoyed IX. That's the last really good FF IMO. X, X-2 and XII are ok, but nothing amazing. VII is still the best ever


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Rat, wanna make a bet?



 I'm not sure you want to take this bet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  With that one WoTC 4e Fan site posting on the main page, I wonder if HASBRO agrees Kanye West about how Lorraine Williams' role as a DnD brand manager.  Also, I wonder if the new policy was what caused Rouse to leave (if he did so by choice).


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman did you want to play in the pbp?


----------



## hafrogman

It looks like you've got plenty of interest, and I'm trying to take it slow with my PbPs for now.  So I think I'll pass.  Keep me in mind if you have attrition later on.


----------



## Dog Moon

New policy?  What was that?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Fan site materials are not official (duh) and I interpreted some of it to be along the lines of you use the Fan Sitekit materials you are bound by GSL.


----------



## CleverNickName

Well, I survived the first round of Iron DM.  Barely.  Like, by the skin of my teeth.

That contest is tough, folks.  I'm terrified to face InVinoVeritas now; his writing is a lot tighter than mine.


----------



## Aeson

Is it just me? While Japanese women are cute as hell they seem to be really whiney in movies and tv shows. Like spoiled little children. Is this a fair portrait of the women in reality?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have no clue.  The only Japanese Women I see on tv are in Anime.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Is it just me? While Japanese women are cute as hell they seem to be really whiney in movies and tv shows. Like spoiled little children. Is this a fair portrait of the women in reality?




There is kind of a debate about this raging on another forum I visit...kind of.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> There is kind of a debate about this raging on another forum I visit...kind of.



 linkie?

Sometimes it's kinda cute but after a bit the whininess gets a little tiresome.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> linkie?
> 
> Sometimes it's kinda cute but after a bit the whininess gets a little tiresome.




Okay, here it is.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/posts.php?discussion=s8iiqi8cq7y7680yyecbq5to&page=1

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/posts.php?discussion=ru35jj20aiqua3gzvvgvssoc&page=1

It is more about how a concept called Moe(which can be found as a trope on the main wiki) reflects how Japanese women are expected to act...or something like that. It is complicated. The second link is a spin off version that another person wanted to not go off topic.

I am a regular over at those forums, so you can find me there too.

I was running my PBP over there, but I got tired of having the GM hat all the time, so I stopped the game, but I told the players that I was tired of GMing, but that I had a good time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I am a regular over at those forums, so you can find me there too.




Looks like you haven't heeded the advice that people constantly give about visiting tvtropes.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson, where are you?


----------



## Aeson

I'm right beside you.


----------



## Blackrat

Ack! Don't go sneaking up like that!!! It's my job 

Anyways, I wanted to ask what would be a good language to pick for the game. Something that would make sense for a Shoanti to know...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ack! Don't go sneaking up like that!!! It's my job
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to ask what would be a good language to pick for the game. Something that would make sense for a Shoanti to know...



 I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Aeson

How many can you speak? Varisian might be a good one. Dwarven, goblin, any humanoid you think might be encountered realistically. Meaning  cloud Giant or Drow might not be something you'd know but gnoll or orc could be.


----------



## Blackrat

1 more. I got common and the player guide thingy said I get Shoanti for free so I need one more. Varisian is the language of the civilized folk around there right? I think I'll take that...


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmm, I need to pick any languages I might know as well.

I know my character would obviously know Common. Is it still that you get the number of bonus languages equal to your intelligence modifier in Pathfinder? I can not find the rule anywhere.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Hmmm, I need to pick any languages I might know as well.
> 
> I know my character would obviously know Common. Is it still that you get the number of bonus languages equal to your intelligence modifier in Pathfinder? I can not find the rule anywhere.




That's what I assumed. At least the PCGen claimed I need to pick 1 language and it's the same as my int mod


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> That's what I assumed. At least the PCGen claimed I need to pick 1 language and it's the same as my int mod




Hmm, okay then. I will give my guy Common, Varisian, and Shoanti. He can have studied them as he knew he was going to Varisia.


----------



## Blackrat

You should probably get his native language for free also... It would seem logical


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> You should probably get his native language for free also... It would seem logical




Let me find it.

It is just Common (Taldane) and Polyglot.


----------



## Aeson

Polyglot?lol 


I missed my apartment building's firt Halloween party. I wanted to go but decided to sleep because I knew I would be working all night. Sometimes I really hate my schedule.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Polyglot?lol




It looks like it is a "language" of the Mwangi. It is really a mish mash of a bunch of different langauges. But it is listed as a regional language for The Sodden Lands.



> I missed my apartment building's firt Halloween party. I wanted to go but decided to sleep because I knew I would be working all night. Sometimes I really hate my schedule.




Awwww. I am not much for parties, but it is a shame you missed it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am going to bed now.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> It looks like it is a "language" of the Mwangi. It is really a mish mash of a bunch of different langauges. But it is listed as a regional language for The Sodden Lands.



I need to look into The Sodden Lands. I haven't had a chance yet.



Galeros said:


> Awwww. I am not much for parties, but it is a shame you missed it.



I found out today one of my neighbors is newly single. *I hoped she would be at the party. We've talked a couple times in the hall but not much. I was on my way out to work when I saw her dressed all in white as an angel.** I wanted to spend some social time with her. Maybe next event.

* I played no part whatsoever in the breakup. 
**I was not stalking this woman. She walked by as I left for work.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Aeson. As you are new to pbp's I thought I'd give a tip. It is pretty common to make a separate character thread in Plots & Places forum to gather the characters in an easy to find place. Usually characters are pretty much all that get posted to those, but occasionally the GM uses it as gathering place for other campaign related notes too...


----------



## Aeson

I'll look into doing that when it looks like we have everyone ready. I don't want to keep tweaking characters all over the place. Get the generation stuff out of the way then post a thread. 

I don't mind tips. I'll need all the help I can get.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I'll try to help you all I can.


----------



## Aeson

Everyone wish The Shroom a happy birthday. It's Mycanids birthday.


----------



## Blackrat

It is? Where's da cake?!!!

Happy birthday monk, hope you lurk around enough to notice this


----------



## Relique du Madde

Happy B Day Mycanid!  So what monk powers do you get now?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> It is?



It is.







Blackrat said:


> Where's da cake?!!!



It's actually in a CM thread, but sadly not mushroom themed.  I'm certain someone must have made an Alice-themed shroom-cake.


----------



## hafrogman

Here we go:  Cake!


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Birthday Yummy Mushroom Man!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Happy Birthday Yummy Mushroom Man!



 You should not be calling another man yummy.


I had hoped that he might grace us with a visit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

He's probably having a monk equivalent of a birthday tijuana run.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> He's probably having a monk equivalent of a birthday tijuana run.



 So instead of booze, broads and donkey shows it's prayers, prayers and more prayers?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A donkey show might still be involved, depending upon the nature of the monastic order and how one perceives the nature of the donkey.


----------



## Aeson

Danny you and I are going to kidnap Galeros one of these days and take him down to Juarez. 

I'm going to get Relique and Froggy and go to TJ. 

This is if I ever have the money.lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just turned 42- I'm too young to go to Juarez!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Danny you and I are going to kidnap Galeros one of these days and take him down to Juarez.




Why?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Why?



 To have fun making you squirm? lol 

Sorry. I'm picking on you a bit.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> To have fun making you squirm? lol
> 
> Sorry. I'm picking on you a bit.




I looked up the city...

Yeah, it is not my kind of place.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just turned 42- I'm too young to go to Juarez!



Still have too much life left to live?lol


Galeros said:


> I looked up the city...
> 
> Yeah, it is not my kind of place.



I knew it wasn't.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I knew it wasn't.




I doubt it is anyones.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I doubt it is anyones.



I don't know the reality of the place just the stuff in movies.lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Looking over the silent sand for a moment, 
A voice that is not a voice is sketched into the mind. 
On lukewarm days, lukwarmly soaking, 
The voices of fools tremble 

The moon reflected in the mirror shines on the vivid world 
Fascinated by every smiling face 
It's alright if everything shatters to pieces 

If you bellow grimly, your weakness seeps out, and 
If you admire too much, you will never understand 
Gradually changing, unaware of your changes, 
Weaklings -- enjoy yourselves 

The flower reflected in the mirror heals pure scents 
Dreaming of every heart 
It's fate that everything shatters to pieces 

The moon reflected in the mirror shines on the vivid world 
Fascinated by every smiling face 
It's fate that everything shatters to pieces 

The water reflected in the mirror sketches soft signs 
Overflowing with every hope 
It's alright if everything shatters to pieces 

Fascinated by every smiling face 
It's alright if everything shatters


----------



## CleverNickName

And the Yankees are going to the World Series.

Woo effing hoo.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> And the Yankees are going to the World Series.
> 
> Woo effing hoo.



I hoped not but it is the damn Yankees.


----------



## CleverNickName

Well, it's a great time to root for the Phillies, I guess.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was wishing that it would have ended up being a Los Angeles vs Orange County California World Series... but alas...    The Dodgers suck and the Angels dropped the ball.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I was wishing that it would have ended up being a Los Angeles vs Orange County California World Series... but alas... The Dodgers suck and the Angels dropped the ball.



 Steinbrenner paid them off.


----------



## Aeson

We had some drama outside today. I have neighbors that let their dogs play in a fenced in area off their leash. Today they were out there when another neighbor came out with her dogs. They wanted to play but she didn't see it that way. It started a brief and loud discussion. It ended but later the woman's husband came out. He got up in the face of one of the men with the dogs. Threatened him and his dogs. I could hear everything he said through my window and I was a floor up. 

The neighbor that I mentioned wanting to see was out there. Her dog was one of them out there playing. She's friends with everyone involved and was very upset. I went down and talk to her and the other guy for a bit about what happened.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> We had some drama outside today. I have neighbors that let their dogs play in a fenced in area off their leash. Today they were out there when another neighbor came out with her dogs. They wanted to play but she didn't see it that way. It started a brief and loud discussion. It ended but later the woman's husband came out. He got up in the face of one of the men with the dogs. Threatened him and his dogs. I could hear everything he said through my window and I was a floor up.
> 
> The neighbor that I mentioned wanting to see was out there. Her dog was one of them out there playing. She's friends with everyone involved and was very upset. I went down and talk to her and the other guy for a bit about what happened.




And this is why people should have to write an exam on dog behaviour before being allowed to take one home as a pet.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> And this is why people should have to write an exam on dog behaviour before being allowed to take one home as a pet.



 Hell they should have an exam and license for children.

Hiya. Long time no see. I started to think you got trapped in District 9.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Hell they should have an exam and license for children.
> 
> Hiya. Long time no see. I started to think you got trapped in District 9.




Na.. I don't think Phaezen would be dumb enough to open a canister of alien liquid... he's have his nameless assistant do it for him.


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Hell they should have an exam and license for children.
> 
> Hiya. Long time no see. I started to think you got trapped in District 9.




Been around, just luning around like a runaticrunning around like a lunatic in the real world *tm*

Also, District 9 is in Johannesburg, far away from Cape Town, so I should be safe enough on that account


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Na.. I don't think Phaezen would be dumb enough to open a canister of alien liquid... he's have his nameless assistant do it for him.



 That's why I keep a box of red shirts near by. You never know when you'll need to promote someone to cannon fodder.


Phaezen said:


> Been around, just luning around like a runaticrunning around like a lunatic in the real world *tm*
> 
> Also, District 9 is in Johannesburg, far away from Cape Town, so I should be safe enough on that account



 It was still funny to me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Is there a difference between Johannasberg and Cape Town?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cape Town is where all the South African superheroes live...


----------



## Wereserpent

Ah, it is interesting to be a player in a PBP. I hope this goes well. It is a shame that everyone is on when I am usually sleeping.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Ah, it is interesting to be a player in a PBP. I hope this goes well. It is a shame that everyone is on when I am usually sleeping.



 I worry that I'll miss somthing while I'm asleep.lol


----------



## Aeson

One thing I dislike about my job. Calling and waking people up at 2am. I wouldn't want to be in their place.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Is there a difference between Johannasberg and Cape Town?




About 1,400km (870 miles) give or take

That and we have Table Mountain and the ocean, they have minedumps.


----------



## Phaezen

As a side note, could anyone tell me why I thought it was a good idea to play D&D till 1am on a week night?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I worry that I'll miss somthing while I'm asleep.lol




I would not worry about it. Blackrat and Walking Dad are both on when I am usuallly sleeping. And of course you are on when I am sleeping not only because of different timezones, but also because you have a night job. I am probably the only one who will be posting during the day. I just posted my response in the IC thread.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Cape Town - Last week, I got the Charlie Jade DVD boxed set. Awesome. 

I need more time (and more willpower?) to create a modern/near-future campaign combining Charlie-Jade, Command & Conquer Tiberium Sun, Heroes, Dark Matter and that Einstein-as-Martial-Artist comic.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Cape Town - Last week, I got the Charlie Jade DVD boxed set. Awesome.
> 
> I need more time (and more willpower?) to create a modern/near-future campaign combining Charlie-Jade, Command & Conquer Tiberium Sun, Heroes, Dark Matter and that Einstein-as-Martial-Artist comic.




If you run it online I would be interested, could be fun to do on Google Wave.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> If you run it online I would be interested, could be fun to do on Google Wave.




Google is the devil.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Google is the devil.



 You think everything is the devil.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> If you run it online I would be interested, could be fun to do on Google Wave.



Unlikely I find the time for it. I already play and run in an online game, and I also have a regular group. Though it would be cool.


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum word has it you're coming to the US of A. The word also is you plan to visit those communists in California and not the good people of Georgia.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> Mustrum word has it you're coming to the US of A. The word also is you plan to visit those communists in California and not the good people of Georgia.




Don't large parts of middle-America categorize the world in terms of "Us", "Commies" & "Some Europeans who might be nice, possibly, if they agree with us"? 

In other news, I lost at Blood Bowl again on Monday.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Yes, that is true. I am going to the PDC 2009 in Los Angeles and be in LA from the 14th to the 20th of November. Second time in LA, third time in the US. 

My job certainly has its perks.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You think everything is the devil.



Not true.   I think Steve Jobs is a Douche. 



Aeson said:


> Mustrum word has it you're coming to the US of A. The word also is you plan to visit those communists in California and not the good people of Georgia.



Communists?  He said he's going to LA not San Fransisco.  The correct term you should have used was "Illegals."



Mathew_Freeman said:


> Don't large parts of middle-America categorize the world in terms of "Us"



Yes.


> "Commies"



Yes







> "Some Europeans who might be nice, possibly, if they agree with us"?



No.  We divide the rest of Europe into "British", "French", and "Nazi."  We assume that if you are not British or French then you are a Commie or a Nazi.  The other parts of the world are divided into "Terrorist", "Mexico", and "Towel-head" and "Asianese." 



Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Yes, that is true. I am going to the PDC 2009 in Los Angeles and be in LA from the 14th to the 20th of November. Second time in LA, third time in the US.



Sweeeeet!  Hopefully the Swine Flu scare is still going on so you can see how stupid people are over reacting to it's US death toll of 1000 people.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> No.  We divide the rest of Europe into "British", "French", and "Nazi."  We assume that if you are not British or French then you are a Commie or a Nazi.  The other parts of the world are divided into "Terrorist", "Mexico", and "Towel-head" and "Asianese."




And us forn parts south of the equator?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> And us forn parts south of the equator?




In South America that's evenly divided between "Mexico*", "Commie" and "Nazi."  I'm not really sure what we consider Africa..  It most likely would be placed in the "Terrorist" category because most of the news we hear about Africa deals with Somali Pirates and genocidal warfare.  Australia would be labeled as "British."



* The phrase 'Mexico' is a stand in term for any Latin American country because many Americans all assume that all of Central and South America (except for those areas colonized by the Commies and Nazis) are basically like Mexico.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*"Ugly" Americans*



> * The phrase 'Mexico' is a stand in term for any Latin American country because many Americans all assume that all of Central and South America (except for those areas colonized by the Commies and Nazis) are basically like Mexico.




Speaking as a well traveled (IOW, not "Ugly") American in Texas who recently overheard someone talking about his sister's maid as "some other kind of Mexican, like a Guatemalan, Brazillian or Columbian," I can certify that as pretty true of Ugly Americans.



> Australia would be labeled as "British."




And its capitol is Australia City. 


> We divide the rest of Europe into "British", "French", and "Nazi." We assume that if you are not British or French then you are a Commie or a Nazi. The other parts of the world are divided into "Terrorist", "Mexico", and "Towel-head" and "Asianese."




I was discussing geopolitics with a friend of mine who is a Canadian by birth, but who recently became an American citizen.  At one point, he was going on about this tiny country and that...

I told him, "Hold up, man!  You can't do that!"

"What?"

"You can't display that much knowledge of geography- everyone knows Americans don't know much about geography outside of the USA...maybe not even their own state!  You just earned your citizenship here- do you want them to revoke it?!?!?"


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> In South America that's evenly divided between "Mexico*", "Commie" and "Nazi."  I'm not really sure what we consider Africa.



For the most part, my redneck friends refer to all people and countries of that continent as "African" regardless of their nationality.  It's really pathetic.


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Don't large parts of middle-America categorize the world in terms of "Us", "Commies" & "Some Europeans who might be nice, possibly, if they agree with us"?



I don't think I run into ignorance like that. One exception. Relique might be right about the Mexican thing. It's not easy for some people of one ethnic group to tell another apart. That's why many Asians are call Chinese even if they're not. 



Mathew_Freeman said:


> In other news, I lost at Blood Bowl again on Monday.




Told you not to use ratmen. 
Sorry to hear that. I hope it goes better next time.


----------



## Aeson

CleverNickName said:


> For the most part, my redneck friends refer to all people and countries of that continent as "African" regardless of their nationality. It's really pathetic.



They don't use another word instead? :O


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, I for one thing most of the problem is the fact that our PUBLIC school system is was built just to give the Teacher Union heads and administrative employees a lucrative salary while insuring that the money that is steepened to them doesn't go towards acquiring and training teachers who actually give a damn about their students or towards buying better books or materials.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> It's not easy for some people of one ethnic group to tell another apart. That's why many Asians are call Chinese even if they're not.




Over in California it's Asianese since each city has it's own Asian community (a different ethnicity depending on city), so it's safer just to say Asian if you don't know which Asian community resides in the area.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lets be perfectly honest- it isn't always easy to tell one's nationality- its not as clear as one's ethnicity.

While it may seem lazy to call someone "Asian", "African", or even "Latino"/"Hispanic", the fact is, unless I know you, I may not be able to tell you're Korean, Nigerian or Puerto Rican, not Vietnamese, Ghanan, or Columbian.

I mean, how easy is it to tell an American from a Canadian just based on visuals? ...barring a prominently displayed Maple Leaf or Assault Rifle, I mean.

Brazilians, though, all have nice butts.  Its a dead giveaway.


----------



## Blackrat

So Relique... Do we finns count as nazis or commies? 'Cause afterall, we fought with the nazis against russia in the war, but then again we are neighbours with russia ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Finns are solidly in the "Some Europeans who might be nice, possibly, if they agree with us" category.

As are any Europeans who are vaguely norse, since we can't tell you apart.

Except Germans of course.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Finns are solidly in the "Some Europeans who might be nice, possibly, if they agree with us" category.
> 
> As are any Europeans who are vaguely norse, since we can't tell you apart.
> 
> Except Germans of course.




Including the majestik møøse

A Møøse once bit my sister...

No realli! She was Karving her initials on the møøse
with the sharpened end of an interspace tøøthbrush given
her by Svenge - her brother-in-law - an Oslo dentist and
star of many Norwegian møvies: "The Høt Hands of an Oslo
Dentist", "Fillings of Passion", "The Huge Mølars of Horst
Nordfink"...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Personally, I'm more concerned about the dangers of Llamas...especially where people are swimming.

Or those named Lorenzo.


----------



## Blackrat

Ecuadorian Mountain Llamas?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Personally, I'm more concerned about the dangers of Llamas...especially where people are swimming.
> 
> Or those named Lorenzo.



 But there is no danger from his daughter.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Personally, I'm more concerned about the dangers of *COUGARS*...especially where people are swimming.




fify


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Sweeeeet!  Hopefully the Swine Flu scare is still going on so you can see how stupid people are over reacting to it's US death toll of 1000 people.



I already know Americans are crazy. I'd rather not experience it in more detail.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just cross your fingers and hope that the Supreme Leader doesn't declare himself Emperor before enacting Special Order 66.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Just cross your fingers and hope that the Supreme Leader doesn't declare himself Emperor before enacting Special Order 66.



I am not a Jedi or non-human, why should I worry about that?


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I am not a Jedi or non-human, why should I worry about that?



 Not American which is close enough.

Relique is just bitter. He wanted a different brown guy in office. too bad George Lopez didn't get enough votes.lol


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> Told you not to use ratmen.
> Sorry to hear that. I hope it goes better next time.




Ah, no worries, it was a fun game. I take too many risks, that's my problem.

My next opponent is a Wood Elf team, and although he has a Treeman I'm reckoning I can steer clear of it and limit how effective he is. And with them having low armour as well I might actually be able to ensure some casualties this time!

I'm also saving up for my very own Rat Ogre. And when I get him I will love him and squeeze him and hug him and call him George.


----------



## Aeson

Coming to you live from my new laptop.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Not American which is close enough.
> 
> Relique is just bitter. He wanted a different brown guy in office. too bad George Lopez didn't get enough votes.lol




Na... I want a different government in office in both California and Washington. Basically everyone kicked out with all the lobbists.  Starting next Monday, Californians loose 20% of their paycheck because or state is ran by incompetent idiots who like to spend money and tax people then go through all their books and cutting everything that is not essential.   Making things worse, we know that once the Obama plans come through taxes will jump another 2 - 5% at least.


----------



## Wereserpent

The Hive is getting dangerously close to breaking the "No Politics" rule.

Oh, and what kind of laptop is it Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> The Hive is getting dangerously close to breaking the "No Politics" rule.
> 
> Oh, and what kind of laptop is it Aeson?



 emachine with Windows 7. $299 price tag for a new laptop. Can't beat that without a netbook.


----------



## Aeson

I can't sleep. I woke up around noon with 2 hours sleep and can't go back to sleep. It's been 6 hours. I have to be at work in 4.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> emachine with Windows 7. $299 price tag for a new laptop. Can't beat that without a netbook.




Cool, how is Windows 7?



Aeson said:


> I can't sleep. I woke up around noon with 2 hours sleep and can't go back to sleep. It's been 6 hours. I have to be at work in 4.




You are probably at work by now, but I hope it goes okay for you. I have the opposite problem in that I am always sleepy.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Cool, how is Windows 7?




 So far I like it. 


Galeros said:


> You are probably at work by now, but I hope it goes okay for you. I have the opposite problem in that I am always sleepy.



 Are you over weight? It could be sleep apnea. It causes you to wake up and you don't get a restful sleep. You're tired for the rest of the day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude... This is funny. A student at my school (who is in my major) took over a projector (at our school's lobby?) and changed it's display so it displayed the so it flashed the following:


RYOE

FOR TEH LULZ

IN YOUR MACHINES

FILLSWITCH


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Galeros said:


> Cool, how is Windows 7?



I am using it for a while now, and it works pretty well. Of course, I also used Vista for a long time now. I like it more. 

I am surprised that I actually found the new Library feature so useful, and the new Taskbar also appeals to me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Are you over weight? It could be sleep apnea. It causes you to wake up and you don't get a restful sleep. You're tired for the rest of the day.




I usually only wake up once during the night. I think it is because I always have to wake up so early for my 8:00 A.M. class. And then I usually stay awake for the rest of the day.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

The Monkeys are running the asylum!


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> The Monkeys are running the asylum!



All of them?  Because that would be an awesome reunion.  'scuse me while I got listen to Daydream Believer.


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> The Monkeys are running the asylum!




We're the monkeys...
All we do is monkey around...


sing it folks.....


----------



## megamania

welp....


I feel like crap but its not the Swine Flu so I have to go to my two jobs.

I was fighting it all week then my wife's car broke down.  It was in the shop for 3 days.   So instead of getting up at 6:30 I was getting up at 5am to drive her to work.    By cutting my 5 hours sleep to 3- 31/2 cost me.


----------



## megamania

Debating whether to go to the local DnD convention next week.  I took the time off but the wife's car repair really killed any money I had left over.  Also, many people I know that I was hoping to see there are not going in fear of the Swine Flu.   errrrrr......


Otherwise its the normal here in Vermont.....

Working on my storyhours

running a game for my kids also.  Cathy is playing a druid which I have little exposure to.   Set the game in the southern Eldeen Reaches.  Nature and quasi-evil druids will be the theme at least for now.

Beginning with goblins and a Barghest then moving onto Duegar.  See what happens from there.


----------



## Aeson

It's good to see you Mega even when things suck for you. I like to know you're still around. If you make it to the convention you should go.


----------



## megamania

I want to go but one will see.


I've been away for too long.  How are things here?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> I want to go but one will see.
> 
> 
> I've been away for too long.  How are things here?




I am doing okay.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Computer died...

Last Tuesday there was a blackout (while I was at work, and Adobe was updating).  My surge protector failed to protect my pc, which eventually croked on Friday (at 2am).  Thinking it was the power supply my brother put a new one in on Saturday (It didn't work).  Then facing the fact that the motherboard was fried we decided to make a Franken PC.  Unfortunately, the DVD drive was also fried and the Hard Disk was damaged so we couldn't boot the PC with a (pirated) Windows Boot DVD (registered version of windows crashes while looking for the old computer components even though the old hard disk was changed to a slave drive).


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I want to go but one will see.
> 
> 
> I've been away for too long.  How are things here?




I been given power... and responsibility....  


MWA HA HA HA AH HA HA!!​


----------



## Relique du Madde

Random thought:  Today I discovered the worst place to put a computer with a Wireless internet connection.  That is, in the living room, on the other side of a wall from the kitchen so that it is 5 feet from the microwave.  Every-time someone uses the microwave, the connection dies.    I now have to tell my little brother about why his computer's connection seems to randomly die down.


----------



## Wereserpent

That is terrible Relique.

I am still awake because I can not rest until I find my purpose.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> That is terrible Relique.
> 
> I am still awake because I can not rest until I find my purpose.



 where did you last see your purpose? Back track your last steps and you'll find it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> where did you last see your purpose? Back track your last steps and you'll find it.




It is more that I am trying to figure out what I should be doing. I have a lot of work to get done, I am just not sure in what order to do it.


----------



## Wereserpent

After looking at the picture in Relique's profile, I think we could pass as brothers...

I just thought I would share that disturbing tidbit with you all.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> It is more that I am trying to figure out what I should be doing. I have a lot of work to get done, I am just not sure in what order to do it.



 Start with the hard stuff first. Then it only gets easier.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> After looking at the picture in Relique's profile, I think we could pass as brothers...
> 
> I just thought I would share that disturbing tidbit with you all.



First time seeing it? Are you a Mexican also? Where's your green card?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> First time seeing it? Are you a Mexican also? Where's your green card?




I had seen it before, I just have never said anything until now. Yes, I am Hispanic, I have said this before.

I was born here in Texas though.

And I imagine any efforts of mine to speak any Spanish would get me laughed at.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Start with the hard stuff first. Then it only gets easier.




I suppose so. I have a bunch of stuff that needs to get done. I have people I need to talk to, things I have to sign-up for, and papers that need to get written.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I had seen it before, I just have never said anything until now. Yes, I am Hispanic, I have said this before.
> 
> I was born here in Texas though.
> 
> And I imagine any efforts of mine to speak any Spanish would get me laughed at.



 I don't think you mentioned it but I could have missed it. 

I didn't mean to sound ignorant I know there are others besides Mexicans. He is Mexican. Where is your family from?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I don't think you mentioned it but I could have missed it.
> 
> I didn't mean to sound ignorant I know there are others besides Mexicans. He is Mexican. Where is your family from?




My mother is from Texas, and my father from New York.

My brother and I are adopted, but we are both the same ethnicity as our mother.

My real name is not a Hispanic name at all. I have a Germanic last name.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> My mother is from Texas, and my father from New York.
> 
> My brother and I are adopted, but we are both the same ethnicity as our mother.
> 
> My real name is not a Hispanic name at all. I have a Germanic last name.



 Nice way to share but reveal nothing. lol


----------



## Blackrat

Bored... Why must mondays move so freaking slow...


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Nice way to share but reveal nothing. lol




I am a master at it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Bored... Why must mondays move so freaking slow...




What time is it where you are? It is 3:28 A.M. where I am.


----------



## Blackrat

11:30... I've been 3½ hours at works and it feels like I'd have already been here the whole 8 hours...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Bored... Why must mondays move so freaking slow...



 I'm bored too. We need to go out and do something. Swing by and pick me up.


Galeros said:


> I am a master at it.



 I've noticed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> 11:30... I've been 3½ hours at works and it feels like I'd have already been here the whole 8 hours...




Ah, I see.

I have a class in about four and a half hours, and I have not slept any.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I've noticed.




Hehehe, I have shared a lot more here than I normally would online.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm bored too. We need to go out and do something. Swing by and pick me up.




Well I would have picked you up on my way to the halloween party at saturday but you didn't answer... I phoned like 1000 random phone numbers but I couldn't reach you...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Well I would have picked you up on my way to the halloween party at saturday but you didn't answer... I phoned like 1000 random phone numbers but I couldn't reach you...




I wish I had had something fun to do on Halloween. I just stayed in and browsed TV Tropes.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> I wish I had had something fun to do on Halloween. I just stayed in and browsed TV Tropes.




I had fun... The Borg refused to assimilate me and I got to squeeze Snowwhite's butt...


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> I had fun... The Borg refused to assimilate me and I got to squeeze Snowwhite's butt...




The Borg part sounds interesting, but not so much the butt squeezing.


----------



## Blackrat

The Borg was pretty awesome: http://lh3.ggpht.com/_qMYOGmAZuaE/Su6Yufers0I/AAAAAAAABI0/6ugqxXWGzyw/s576/IMG_0314.JPG


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Hehehe, I have shared a lot more here than I normally would online.



 He likes us. He really really likes us.


Blackrat said:


> Well I would have picked you up on my way to the halloween party at saturday but you didn't answer... I phoned like 1000 random phone numbers but I couldn't reach you...



 That's because my number is 1001


Galeros said:


> I wish I had had something fun to do on Halloween. I just stayed in and browsed TV Tropes.



 I had no one to spend the holiday with and nowhere to go. It was rainy and cold so I didn't want to walk anywhere and my car was giving me trouble. I stayed in also.


----------



## Wereserpent

Cool.

I have not done anything special for Halloween for years. I think the last time I went trick or treating was when I was like 13.

EDIT: This post was a response to Blackrat.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> He likes us. He really really likes us.




I do!



> I had no one to spend the holiday with and nowhere to go. It was rainy and cold so I didn't want to walk anywhere and my car was giving me trouble. I stayed in also.




Me too. It was not raining here, but I do not have any friends at my College, and I have no car, and even if I did I can not drive.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Cool.
> 
> I have not done anything special for Halloween for years. I think the last time I went trick or treating was when I was like 13.



 Not cool for me. I've been depressed all weekend.

You seem not to be the type to do anything special anyway.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Not cool for me. I've been depressed all weekend.
> 
> You seem not to be the type to do anything special anyway.




That post was in response to Blackrat, you just Ninjae'd me.

You are right in that I usually do not do much, but lately I have been starved for social contact. Lolz.

I have been a bit down myself lately, not so much depression as anxiousness. I hope you feel better Aeson. I know how terrible it can be to feel depressed, I had a mild depressive episode last Fall.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not cool for me. I've been depressed all weekend.




Well open the IM so I can show pics of scantily clad goth girls in halloween costumes. That ought to cheer you up


----------



## Wereserpent

I wish I could afford the Pathfinder Bestiary.

Four more hours until class...


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> I wish I could afford the Pathfinder Bestiary.
> 
> Four more hours until class...




I wish I could even afford the core book...

And four more hours until I get home


----------



## Blackrat

On another note. My Star Trek Special Collector's Edition DVD Box should arrive in the next few days!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> I wish I could even afford the core book...
> 
> And four more hours until I get home




I bought the Pathfinder Core Rulebook with some gift money, same with the Campaign Setting. I technically have enough money to buy the Bestiary, I just have other things I may or may not have to pay for that put me off from buying it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> On another note. My Star Trek Special Collector's Edition DVD Box should arrive in the next few days!




Cool. Once I get more money I want to start picking up some anime DVDs.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> I bought the Pathfinder Core Rulebook with some gift money, same with the Campaign Setting. I technically have enough money to buy the Bestiary, I just have other things I may or may not have to pay for that put me off from buying it.




Heh... Yeah, same thing. I would really have the money, but GF wouldn't like me to tell I blew 70€ on a book when I could've for example replace those lightbulps


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> That post was in response to Blackrat, you just Ninjae'd me.
> 
> You are right in that I usually do not do much, but lately I have been starved for social contact. Lolz.
> 
> I have been a bit down myself lately, not so much depression as anxiousness. I hope you feel better Aeson. I know how terrible it can be to feel depressed, I had a mild depressive episode last Fall.



 My medication isn't working all that well either.

You can come to Atlanta. I'll make sure you can get some social contact.


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Cool. Once I get more money I want to start picking up some anime DVDs.




The DVD's come in a freaking Enterprise!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Heh... Yeah, same thing. I would really have the money, but GF wouldn't like me to tell I blew 70€ on a book when I could've for example replace those lightbulps




Yup.



Aeson said:


> My medication isn't working all that well either.
> 
> You can come to Atlanta. I'll make sure you can get some social contact.




Awww, I hope you can find some way to feel better. Heh, whenever I ask my mother for advice on this sort of thing she usually gives me advice on how to fix my situation. It is good advice, but sometimes I just want someone to vent to.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> The DVD's come in a freaking Enterprise!




Woah, now that is hardcore.


----------



## Wereserpent

So tired...must not succumb to sleep...have class in three and a half hours...


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I hope you can find some way to feel better. Heh, whenever I ask my mother for advice on this sort of thing she usually gives me advice on how to fix my situation. It is good advice, but sometimes I just want someone to vent to.



 Yeah people try to fix it. I can't be fixed. I'm too broken.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Yeah people try to fix it. I can't be fixed. I'm too broken.




Hmm... Have you tried the MacGyver tape?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Yeah people try to fix it. I can't be fixed. I'm too broken.




Awww, come on Aeson. It can not be too bad. I mean, you have your own place to live in, and you have a job! I wish I had a permanent place to live in and a job.


----------



## Wereserpent

My God I am still awake!


----------



## Phaezen

shhh keep it down in here, some of us are trying to work off a hangover 

And I didn't even drink at the haloween party... 

To little sleep and to many caffiniated beverages will do it to you apparently


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Awww, come on Aeson. It can not be too bad. I mean, you have your own place to live in, and you have a job! I wish I had a permanent place to live in and a job.



 I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to get off the computer, but not go to bed. BAI BEE!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I guess I'm just feeling sorry for myself.




I know the feeling.

I usually have to use sheer force of will to get out of it.

I recommend you try and do something fun, that helps me.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So... Anyone knows whatever happened to Commander Keen?

Shouldn't Hollywood or Electronic Arts trying to squeeze movies/sequels out of this by now?


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So... Anyone knows whatever happened to Commander Keen?




Well, I still have Keen 2-6 on 3½" floppies...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> After looking at the picture in Relique's profile, I think we could pass as brothers...



Do people often mistake you for being Middle Eastern or Indian (from India)?





Galeros said:


> I had seen it before, I just have never said anything until now. Yes, I am Hispanic, I have said this before.



Aeson, Hispanic in most of the South West means "Mexican"  and "Mexican" means you are actually a born in Mexico. Which is unlike most of the United States where "Mexican" means born or have Mexican Heritage and MExican American means "one of your parents is American" or "you Mexican of Heritage but you can barely speak Spanish."



> And I imagine any efforts of mine to speak any Spanish would get me laughed at.




Mine always does.



Galeros said:


> My real name is not a Hispanic name at all. I have a Germanic last name.




Well there are Mennonites in Central Mexico.  Mexico was owned by France for a bit.  And Mexico was Alied with the Germans at the Beginning of WWII (That is until Roosevelt reminded Mexico about the last time the US went to War with Mexico using the nation's full troop strength).




Blackrat said:


> Bored... Why must mondays move so freaking slow...




That's because It's too damn cold in the living room for me to use the computer, so I'm unable to bug you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well open the IM so I can show pics of scantily clad goth girls in halloween costumes. That ought to cheer you up










Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So... Anyone knows whatever happened to Commander Keen?
> 
> Shouldn't Hollywood or Electronic Arts trying to squeeze movies/sequels out of this by now?




What happened to what?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Do people often mistake you for being Middle Eastern or Indian (from India)?




It has happened twice, being mistaken for Middle Eastern that is.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> What happened to what?



Commander Keen Fan Site - Downloads & Reviews *

 (*A link says leads to more than a thousand words)


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Commander Keen Fan Site - Downloads & Reviews *
> 
> (*A link says leads to more than a thousand words)




Oh my... Episode 1 is free download nowdays... That means I can complete my collection! Now I only need to figure out where I get a 3½ floppy drive so I can put those others to cd too


----------



## Relique du Madde

You can get a 3 1/2 floppy drive by digging in a landfill.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You can get a 3 1/2 floppy drive by digging in a landfill.




I think I'll rather dig in the storeroom me and bro filled with all sort of crap when we left home... Should have at least 3 of those in there


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


>




I support this. Completely and without reservation. I even think my email address is in my profile (hint, hint).


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I support this. Completely and without reservation. I even think my email address is in my profile (hint, hint).



Meh. He's had better.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Meh. He's had better.




Yeah.  So True.  The Finns need to have the same Halloween costume designers as the US has.  The girls in those picts were dressed far too conservative for Halloween.  They neeed to sexy it up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Franken PC is alive!!!


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Franken PC is alive!!!



 Great. Keep the pr0n to a minimum and you should be good to go.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Great. Keep the pr0n to a minimum and you should be good to go.




What percentage of 500g would be considered a minimum?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What percentage of 500g would be considered a minimum?



 For me? 400g. lol Normal person? Who knows. I haven't met one.lol


----------



## Aeson

I just noticed the link to your blog and campaign idea. A space western was always a great idea. I'd like to see how this developes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I just noticed the link to your blog and campaign idea. A space western was always a great idea. I'd like to see how this developes.




I would also...  But alas...damn project is eating up my time due to emailing the client.... (more to this elsewhere).


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I would also... But alas...damn project is eating up my time due to emailing the client.... (more to this elsewhere).



 Damn real life getting in the way of fun. How dare they?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Damn real life getting in the way of fun. How dare they?




Yeah i know.. those evil bastards.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah i know.. those evil bastards.



 It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Blackrat

I would like to point out that...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I would like to point out that...



 What? Spit it out.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


>



 I said stop posting my picture everywhere. :gnash:


----------



## Blackrat

Oi Relique. You having troubles with Meebo too?


----------



## Blackrat

I cut my lip while shaving... Hurts like hell...


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's funny.. well sad really.  The other day I went to the local pizzeria and they had the Ellen DeGeneres show on.  I was doubfound my many things on that show.  First, does the cows in the studio audience realize that Ellen sucks at dancing?  She may claim that it interpretive dance all she wants, but you that labeling is like candy coating ****.

Also, Jim Carrey isn't funny anymore and neither are the show's writers.  Him and Ellen were joking about Balloon boy like it just happened yesterday.  Maybe it would have been funny two weeks ago, but this day and age, jokes based on news stories get old in less then a week after the story disappears from the news cycle.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> What? Spit it out.




Noo...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Oi Relique. You having troubles with Meebo too?




Yeah.  It keeps going down every several minutes.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  It keeps going down every several minutes.




Well, at least I know it's not my connection then .


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I cut my lip while shaving... Hurts like hell...






Relique du Madde said:


> It's funny.. well sad really. The other day I went to the local pizzeria and they had the Ellen DeGeneres show on. I was doubfound my many things on that show. First, does the cows in the studio audience realize that Ellen sucks at dancing? She may claim that it interpretive dance all she wants, but you that labeling is like candy coating ****.
> 
> Also, Jim Carrey isn't funny anymore and neither are the show's writers. Him and Ellen were joking about Balloon boy like it just happened yesterday. Maybe it would have been funny two weeks ago, but this day and age, jokes based on news stories get old in less then a week after the story disappears from the news cycle.



 You're just homophobic. My parents don't like her show because of the same thing. 

She's not dancing for you. She's dancing for herself. If she has the balls to get up there and dance like a jackass then good for her. Some times she can be funny. No talkshow host is funny all the time. Even the great Leno bombs. 


Blackrat said:


> Noo...



 Fine! Be that way. I hope cutting yourself hurt. Poopyhead.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Fine! Be that way. I hope cutting yourself hurt. Poopyhead.




Indeed it did... I've cut myself before but never the lip... Somehow it hurts much more than other parts of my face...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Indeed it did... I've cut myself before but never the lip... Somehow it hurts much more than other parts of my face...



 Stop kissing all the boys. Give it time to heal.


----------



## Aeson

Joss Whedon has offered to buy the Terminator franchise. I'd like to see what he could do with it. Just no singing or dancing. He must, MUST get the redhead from The Guild in the movie. 

I still want to see his actual treatment and or script for Aliens 4. Rumor is that the script that was shot was not wholly his idea. Someone else wrote it but used some parts from his.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I've cut myself before but <SNIP> Somehow it hurts much more <SNIP>...




How every emo of you


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Joss Whedon has offered to buy the Terminator franchise. I'd like to see what he could do with it. Just no singing or dancing.




Not another re boot!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> How every emo of you




Indeed... Have you seen my striped shirt and hairdo anywhere? I seem to have misplaced them...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Not another re boot!



 A remake? How many times can Skynet send a terminator back in time to kill Connor or Reece? Take it back to a different time all together. Go for distant relatives like in the Dark Ages.lol Move it to the future were the humans have the upper hand and a band of Terminators are fighting them.


----------



## Blackrat

My Star Trek: Special Collector's Limited Edition DVD's arrived!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> Meh. He's had better.




This is not the issue. The issue is that the pictures are not in my inbox yet. 

Afternoon, all. Had a fantastic game of D&D yesterday, with inter-character debate, the accidental creation of The Movement (a revolution has begun, mostly out of bluff!), a near-death experience for the Bard and a visit to the oldest, angriest Halfling in the world. It was all sorts of awesome.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yeeesh, I leave you kids alone for one night and you go crazy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> My Star Trek: Special Collector's Limited Edition DVD's arrived!






I'm pretty sure that wouldn't fit in my player!


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm pretty sure that wouldn't fit in my player!




Well you have a lousy player then . Anyways, the DVD's are in the saucer section... It is soooo coooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Commander Keen Fan Site - Downloads & Reviews *
> 
> (*A link says leads to more than a thousand words)




Speaking about it... Apparently I had already ported them to a CD full of old games... And for old times sake, played through Episode 5 yesterday... Took about 1½ hours


----------



## Aeson

Where did you find it? I've looked around online for it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Where did you find it? I've looked around online for it.




The ship? I think it's european only release, but I'm not certain... I too tried to look for the US version but haven't found one...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> The ship? I think it's european only release, but I'm not certain... I too tried to look for the US version but haven't found one...



The closest thing us Yankees get is a Pewter Enterprise.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> The closest thing us Yankees get is a Pewter Enterprise.



 Yep. That's the one I can find.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> The closest thing us Yankees get is a Pewter Enterprise.






Aeson said:


> Yep. That's the one I can find.




Then I can happily do this:
 Neener-neener-neener!


----------



## Wereserpent

How is it going everyone?

I am busy working on a project for one of my classes.

I am hopefully going to be playing in another PBP at the TV Tropes forum soon.

I am also thinking of ways to alter the Pathfinder Sorcerer to better fit the Dragonlance setting.

I am...I am...Galeros!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yawn.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yawn.




Make it a double...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, I'll have mine straight up


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate being hungry when I'm tired and it's too late to eat.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> I hate being hungry when I'm tired and it's too late to eat.



 It's never too late to eat, says the fat man in the corner.


----------



## Blackrat

Nor never too early to drink, says the drunk in the opposite corner...


----------



## Aeson

I got my car back today. It's been in the shop getting a brake switch fixed. I couldn't shift it out of park. It would shift after a few minutes sometimes or nearly 30 minutes at other times. I had researched a bit online and found that it might be the switch. The dealership at least agreed enough to replace it. Seems to be working so I hope that was the fix. 

Even though I live in a major city I can't use the train or bus to get to work. It's too far for a bike or walk so I really need my car. Thankfully my parents have a spare car I can use.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Nor never too early to drink, says the drunk in the opposite corner...



 Ageed says the drunk who has had drinks at 7am when he got off work.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Even though I live in a major city I can't use the train or bus to get to work. It's too far for a bike or walk so I really need my car. Thankfully my parents have a spare car I can use.




Sounds like LA.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like LA.



 With the polution and traffic? I would say so. We just don't get the sunny warm weather and the blonde beach babes in bikinis.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> With the polution and traffic? I would say so. We just don't get the sunny warm weather and the blonde beach babes in bikinis.




The women are a lie.  The aren't actually blonde..  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> The women are a lie. The aren't actually blonde.. if you know what I mean.



 I'll take fake blondes over fake boobs. I know there are a lot of those too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like LA.




Hehe, Texas does not have much public transportation either. Buses are the most likely form of it. The ones in my College town do get me where I want go though.


----------



## Wereserpent

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOLDMOON!


----------



## Aeson

Happy Birthday. I hope you're able to celebrate.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Ageed says the drunk who has had drinks at 7am when he got off work.




I remember the first group I DM'd for.   All 3rd shifters.  We would be drinking at 8am while playing Darksun.


Good memories.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> With the polution and traffic? I would say so. We just don't get the sunny warm weather and the blonde beach babes in bikinis.




awwww..... tanned puppies..... firm and craddled in thin small pieces of near see-thru flimsy fabric.........


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> The women are a lie.  The aren't actually blonde..  if you know what I mean.




"Excuse are you truely a blond....goes to check...., SLAP!     ow.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I'll take fake blondes over fake boobs. I know there are a lot of those too.




looks pretty enough......


can't say I've had any experience otherwise......


I'm such an angel......... hell's angel that is


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Hehe, Texas does not have much public transportation either. Buses are the most likely form of it. The ones in my College town do get me where I want go though.




We have lots of public transportation in Vermont.   Its called walking.   There is a small county bus that travels from 7am to 7pm but many of the people that ride are....scary.


----------



## megamania

Happy B-day Goldmoon.  Hope you get a chance to read this.


----------



## megamania

Welp.... found out why I was not recovering from that cold.

I have Lyme Disease.

Damned Ticks.


So 30 days of taking anti-biotics and I should be alright....  should be.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I remember the first group I DM'd for. All 3rd shifters. We would be drinking at 8am while playing Darksun.
> 
> 
> Good memories.



 I'd love to find a group of 3rd shift people. It'd be bad if one of us changed schedules though.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Welp.... found out why I was not recovering from that cold.
> 
> I have Lyme Disease.
> 
> Damned Ticks.
> 
> 
> So 30 days of taking anti-biotics and I should be alright.... should be.



 That sucks. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I have Lyme Disease.




Lyme disease!?!?  Damn I knew you were in the country, but I didn't think you were that far into the wilderness.


----------



## megamania

The deer ticks are terrible around here in the past 5 or so years.  Our cat has them year round and the dog has them from April to December.

Damned things are very resiliant to cold tempertures.  So long as they are under some leaves they can easily survive winter.

Many hikers now wear ankle/shin covers that protect them from the ticks.  I have considered buying them but as a family we don't get to go hiking much anymore.   When the tick infestation first began we hiked twice about 10 times a year.  We have only hiked once (and a short one at that) this entire year so far.


----------



## megamania

I have been DMing for the kids the past two days.  We just completed the first story arc- "Night Hunter".  At third level they faced two barghests and a Greater Barghests with their minions (Wolves, Goblins and charmed animals).  

Worked out well enough.

Next are "Missing Persons" with Duegar as the villians.


----------



## megamania

Just stopped by to see if anyone was around.   Spent the last 2 hours gathering figures and monster stats for tommorrow's game.

We got....

Duegar
Fire bats
Living Spells
Darkmantles
Owlbear
Grick and a Tiamat spawn: Ambusher just for kicks.

'til tommorrow.  (it will be so odd not to work on a Sunday)


----------



## Aeson

A day off? Isn't that against the law? Get back to work.


----------



## megamania

oh don't worry.  I'm back to the 70 hour week beginning tommorrow at 8am.


----------



## megamania

heh-

The kids don't think very highly of Stringe or Darkmantles


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yikes


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> KABOOM!



 Galeros ate the rat and now he's trying to escape.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Galeros ate the rat and now he's trying to escape.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Galeros ate the rat and now he's trying to escape.




I did not eat the rat!

He just fell into my mouth.


----------



## Blackrat

Bankai!

?


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Bankai!
> 
> ?




I would go find the Rat-Flail picture but I am too lazy.


----------



## Aeson

I got an email from my boss telling me I should have stayed to deal with a problem. I didn't realize that the problem was that big. It was time for me to go home and it's pouring down rain outside. Traffic is already bad enough, add in the rain and sometimes you're lucky to make it anywhere. I told him in a previous email that I was on my way home and could handle it from there. It's not like someone else wasn't on his way in. He showed up a few minutes after I left. Normally I do stay. This was the one time I didn't and he didn't like it.  Now I get to stress about this for the rest of the day.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I would go find the Rat-Flail picture but I am too lazy.


----------



## Wereserpent

I was actually talking about the one from VG Cats, but that will work.


----------



## Aeson

As if my troubles at work couldn't get worse. They found pages from the Pathfinder Beastiary that I had printed. It seems the printer was having problems and they found a few pages of mine there. Paizo puts your name and email on all pages of their documents so they knew who it was. My boss sent me an email with the pages attahed and asked if I was trying to get the two of us in trouble with HR. 


FML!!!


The odd thing is, I have those pages. I didn't leave anything behind so I'm not sure where those came from or what kind of problem it might have caused.


----------



## megamania

Buggers.


----------



## megamania

Just hangin' out.  Day home from the store.   Kids will be home shortly.  A teacher of theirs passed away this weekend. Lung cancer.

Trying to get up energy to  write Storyhour on the kids game and finish up my John Play stuff so as to begin writing that.  

John Play is a James Bond type Darklantern for Breland in Eberron but now on his own.  Sorta a spy for hire.  Should be fun.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> As if my troubles at work couldn't get worse. They found pages from the Pathfinder Beastiary that I had printed. It seems the printer was having problems and they found a few pages of mine there. Paizo puts your name and email on all pages of their documents so they knew who it was. My boss sent me an email with the pages attahed and asked if I was trying to get the two of us in trouble with HR.
> 
> 
> FML!!!
> 
> 
> The odd thing is, I have those pages. I didn't leave anything behind so I'm not sure where those came from or what kind of problem it might have caused.




Printer glitch?

Man, I hope nothing bad happpens.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Printer glitch?
> 
> Man, I hope nothing bad happpens.



 They didn't give any details and I didn't ask. I haven't heard anymore about it. I hope that it's the end though.


----------



## Blackrat

I am totally, absolutely bored...


----------



## Blackrat

Infact, I'm so bored that I just started drawing up plans for a perpetual motion machine...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Infact, I'm so bored that I just started drawing up plans for a perpetual motion machine...




Stands and watches the Rat dissapear in a rift s the uiverse attempts to heal the paradox.


----------



## Blackrat

It's not a paradox... I just need to change the gravitational constant of the universe and produce some Higgs-Bosons to offset the laws of thermodynamics... I plan to borrow the LHC for this...


----------



## Blackrat

Ok... The future me just popped by and told me that I should not build this machine afterall... Something about causality loops and whatnot... I think I'll consentrate on a timemachine instead...


----------



## Aeson

Did future you happen to mention if I get married?


----------



## Blackrat

Dunno... I didn't really listen to me. I didn't have anything interesting to say in my opinion to myself so I just stopped listening when I got the point that I wanted myself to stop building the machine...


----------



## Aeson

What a waste of a trip back in time. You could have share lotto numbers with us or something.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... You're right. Got to tell those to me once I get this timemachine working..


----------



## Aeson

Or at least use it to convince Winona Ryder that she and I should be together.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... I'll put that on my to do list... Though I'm not sure why you'd go with her, when there's much hotter women to choose from...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... I'll put that on my to do list... Though I'm not sure why you'd go with her, when there's much hotter women to choose from...



Silly Blackrat! It's her personality Aeson is interested in!


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Silly Blackrat! It's her personality Aeson is interested in!



 I almost took this for an insult. You are right however. I like her quirkiness. I think she's cute but I've loved some of the characters she's played and her oddness.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

So today I emailed my wife about our separation and the financial settlement. Which was not fun.

In short, she says I owe her a large sum of money and the solicitor I spoke to disagrees. It's going to be a nasty fight, unfortunately, and it's going to make the rest of the year pretty unpleasant.

I think I'll end up paying her some money, as I think it's right that I do so, but nowhere near the amount she believes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> So today I emailed my wife about our separation and the financial settlement. Which was not fun.
> 
> In short, she says I owe her a large sum of money and the solicitor I spoke to disagrees. It's going to be a nasty fight, unfortunately, and it's going to make the rest of the year pretty unpleasant.
> 
> I think I'll end up paying her some money, as I think it's right that I do so, but nowhere near the amount she believes.




Damn.  Hopefully you don't have to pay alimony for life.   That law really needs to change so that it automatically ends once the recipient remarries or moves in or dates another person (after all why should a guy/gal have to pay for their ex that is sleeping with another guy/gal?).


----------



## Mark

: This is a Hive-by posting . . . :


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just heard the most AWESOME conspiracy theory:

Time travel exists and was discovered (or given to the world) in the 1940s/1950s.  The US uses it and it is known about by many high ups in the US Gov.  The presidents that have been informed were Bush Senior, Bush, Obama, (and almost every President since the mid 1970s).  Here's the kicker, each of the presidents are given briefings that outlines the big decisions that they must make to ensure that some unknown future could exist.  Whats even more insane is that the Presidents are brief when young.

This of course leads to several questions: What was the future really like before the time travelers started handing out Presidential scripts? And what happens when a president goes off script?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn.  Hopefully you don't have to pay alimony for life.   That law really needs to change so that it automatically ends once the recipient remarries or moves in or dates another person (after all why should a guy/gal have to pay for their ex that is sleeping with another guy/gal?).




Hah, actually it's more likely to be the other way around, as she earns far more money than I do.

No, the issue is over how she helped me out by supporting me whilst I cleared my debts. Now that I've cleared them and we've split up, she's demanding the money she spent supporting me back in one go (which I can't afford without taking out a costly loan).

However (and this is where it gets a little crazy) she's also trying to up the amount she says I owe her to include a share of the bills and other living expenses accrued during the marriage. Now, legally speaking, she has no right to do this. So it's going to get a bit nasty.

Also, as yet I haven't made a claim on any of the assets of the marriage, like the car she bought about 8 months ago. So it's a big mess and is going to get messier.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have a copy of the Pathfinder Bestiary. I have not had much chance to look through it though. I am too busy working on a project for one of my classes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mark said:


> : This is a Hive-by posting . . . :




Drive by poster!!! EEeeeeeee!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> I just heard the most AWESOME conspiracy theory:
> 
> Time travel exists and was discovered (or given to the world) in the 1940s/1950s.  The US uses it and it is known about by many high ups in the US Gov.  The presidents that have been informed were Bush Senior, Bush, Obama, (and almost every President since the mid 1970s).  Here's the kicker, each of the presidents are given briefings that outlines the big decisions that they must make to ensure that some unknown future could exist.  Whats even more insane is that the Presidents are brief when young.
> 
> This of course leads to several questions: What was the future really like before the time travelers started handing out Presidential scripts? And what happens when a president goes off script?




And they are denying this just like they do Area 51?


----------



## Aeson

where da heck you been? Good to see you around again Darth.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> And they are denying this just like they do Area 51?




Like always the government is not talking about it, but the guy who claims to have been part of that conspiracy is trying to get Clinton and other people in government he states were involved to talk (since "time travel" basically uses star gates which could be used for transportation).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Hah, actually it's more likely to be the other way around, as she earns far more money than I do.
> 
> No, the issue is over how she helped me out by supporting me whilst I cleared my debts. Now that I've cleared them and we've split up, she's demanding the money she spent supporting me back in one go (which I can't afford without taking out a costly loan).




Dude...  HIGH FIVE!   If you lived in the United States, she would be BONED the moment she gave you financial assistance especially since she would have to admit that in court.  Doing so basically sets her up to having to automatically pay spousal support to you.



> she's also trying to up the amount she says I owe her to include a share of the bills and other living expenses accrued during the marriage. Now, legally speaking, she has no right to do this. So it's going to get a bit nasty.



Unless she made a loan that is legally documented, most sane judges would rule that she can't claim any damages (since in 99% of the divorces which men are the primary breadwinner the same exact situation always benefits the wife).  After all, by assisting you financially she basically is opening her bank account to being considered common property.   (Which is why its never a smart idea to marry someone in debt, or having a joint account, or start paying off your wife/husbands credit cards).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Dude...  HIGH FIVE!   If you lived in the United States, she would be BONED the moment she gave you financial assistance especially since she would have to admit that in court.  Doing so basically sets her up to having to automatically pay spousal support to you.
> 
> Unless she made a loan that is legally documented, most sane judges would rule that she can't claim any damages (since in 99% of the divorces which men are the primary breadwinner the same exact situation always benefits the wife).  After all, by assisting you financially she basically is opening her bank account to being considered common property.   (Which is why its never a smart idea to marry someone in debt, or having a joint account, or start paying off your wife/husbands credit cards).




This is how everyone else I know (except her) is seeing the situation. Which means I'm getting some nasty emails from her about coming to mediation and so on, and I'm responding and saying "You know what, actually? No. I'm not paying this, now I understand where I am, legally, and you can go whistle for it." 

I think I'm going to end up sending all my financial dealings for the last five years to a court and letting them sort it out.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Tomorrow morning it goes off to Los Angeles! I hope I haven't forgotten to pack anything important... 

2TallarnMathew Freeman: 
Don't let you put into too much pressure. And try to remind your future ex-wife that she has to look carefully if it's really worth her stress to get worked up about it - that you're divorcing each other to make things easier for both of you instead of harder.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> This is how everyone else I know (except her) is seeing the situation. Which means I'm getting some nasty emails from her about coming to mediation and so on, and I'm responding and saying "You know what, actually? No. I'm not paying this, now I understand where I am, legally, and you can go whistle for it."
> 
> I think I'm going to end up sending all my financial dealings for the last five years to a court and letting them sort it out.




I would notify your attorney about her harassing emails.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Tomorrow morning it goes off to Los Angeles! I hope I haven't forgotten to pack anything important...




I assume you will tell us what goodies Microsoft has in store for us.


----------



## Wereserpent

I think that "Storytelling Games" thread I started in General is getting out of hand.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I think that "Storytelling Games" thread I started in General is getting out of hand.



A thread getting out of hand? Here? Really? I'd never imagine.

I'll bet you that the thread was brought at CM and that's why you have some of the stuff going on there. Someone is stiring the pot.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> A thread getting out of hand? Here? Really? I'd never imagine.
> 
> I'll bet you that the thread was brought at CM and that's why you have some of the stuff going on there. Someone is stiring the pot.




I am not sure about CM, I think I just started a thread with a topic that has been discussed a lot lately in the General forum, and people just sort of took their issues with "Storytelling" systems with them to the thread.


----------



## megamania

Holy Squark!    That sucks.  The worst of things is despite what the law says.... females always come out better than males.

It does sounds like she is trying to get too much up front.  Possibly purposely leaving room for bartering.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I would notify your attorney about her harassing emails.




Definetely.   And save those e-mails.


----------



## megamania

I finished John Play yesterday.   I hope to start his adventures soon and his Storyhours shortly after that.

James Bond only wishes he had the "quizmos" Play does.

His background is even better.  But then again I am a firm believer that the stronger the background the better the character.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Like always the government is not talking about it, but the guy who claims to have been part of that conspiracy is trying to get Clinton and other people in government he states were involved to talk (since "time travel" basically uses star gates which could be used for transportation).




I've heard the Newspapers get to decide who wins.  This was done so to keep the JFK assassination truth a secret.

Silly people.   Read 100 Bullets and you know who killed him


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> This was done so to keep the JFK assassination truth a secret.
> 
> Silly people.   Read 100 Bullets and you know who killed him





Well according to my favorite psuedo science nut job , Richard C Hoagland, JFK was assassinated because he knew about the secrets of Advance Torsian physics, Aliens exist, and discovered that the Mayan Prophecies were based in truth and that the world was going enter into apocalyptic change during the year 2012.  Oh yeah, he also was going to release all that knowledge.


----------



## megamania

He was "removed" due to his attitudes vs the CIA.  (my opinion only)


100 Bullets has it as this AND using a special pistol with untraceable bullets was fired by the Baseball player of Marilyn Monroe of whom the prez had removed since she was going to expose him in some way.


Oh well.  Nearing political I guess.


----------



## megamania

On the down side-   Cathy (my daughter) may have Swine Flu.  She developed a high fever yesterday but it seems to be lowering already.  Seems quick for the flu.

cross my fingers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> On the down side-   Cathy (my daughter) may have Swine Flu.  She developed a high fever yesterday but it seems to be lowering already.  Seems quick for the flu.
> 
> cross my fingers.




Sound's like it might be.  From all accounts I've heard, the swine flu is quick and tends to be intense.   In all reality, it's not as deadly as the normal flu (4,000 deaths since April vs. 38,000 yearly).   

What kills people is not the Swine Flu, but usually the Pneumonia that tends to affect them right afterwords (but the media doesn't want you to know).  So basically, if you don't want to or are unable to get the Swine Flu shot, you should get a pneumonia shot and you should be ok.

Right now, I have a very mild cold.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Definetely.   And save those e-mails.




I am keeping all the emails. At the moment I don't have an attorney, because they're expensive and I'm poor.


----------



## Aeson

I'm sorry this is going on. I would like to see a divorce go smoothly for once. Someone always has to be bitter and vindictive.


----------



## Aeson

Lyra want to take an action?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Lyra want to take an action?




I did. The first post on the last page...


----------



## Aeson

I was going to give you a chance to do something beyond getting your weapon.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive.


----------



## Knightfall

Galeros said:


> I have a copy of the Pathfinder Bestiary. I have not had much chance to look through it though. I am too busy working on a project for one of my classes.



Same here. I have it but I don't have the time to read it. Too busy with homework and other things.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I was going to give you a chance to do something beyond getting your weapon.




Ah, okeyly... I'll post tomorrow morning... So late evening by your silly time measurements...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ah, okeyly... I'll post tomorrow morning... So late evening by your silly time measurements...




Our time measurements?  What about your's Mr. Half a day into the future.  I mean seriously what is a cento-meter or a millo-meter and what does it have to do with inches and feet?     At least those measurements are easy to understand.  1 foot = The size of George Washington's Foot = 12 inches = or 12x the with of George Washington's thumb.


----------



## megamania

Welp.... Cathy does have the swine Flu. (mild case which is good).

Taking the day off to hang with the family.  (and work on DnD  )


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## megamania

Ka-Boom says the Boom Stick


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5iTpleCndo]YouTube - boomstick[/ame]

[sblock='Slow Connection/At Work Version']
*BOOM!*
'Yeah...  Alright you primitive screwheads listen up, see this?  This... is... my... BOOM STICK! A 12-gauge double barrel Remington.  S-mart's top of the line.  You can find this in the sporting goods department. That's right.  This little baby was made in Grand Rapids Michigan.  It retails at about $109.95. It got's a walnut stock, cobalt blue steel, and a hair trigger.   That's right.  Shop smart.  Shop  S-Mart.  YOU GOT THAT?  

[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> [sblock='Slow Connection/At Work Version']
> *BOOM!*
> 'Yeah...  Alright you primitive screwheads listen up, see this?  This... is... my... BOOM STICK! A 12-gauge double barrel Remington.  S-mart's top of the line.  You can find this in the sporting goods department. That's right.  This little baby was made in Grand Rapids Michigan.  It retails at about $109.95. It got's a walnut stock, cobalt blue steel, and a hair trigger.   That's right.  Shop smart.  Shop  S-Mart.  YOU GOT THAT?
> 
> [/sblock]




Army of Darkness?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yup.


----------



## Blackrat

Whoa... It's been like 10 years since I saw that last time and I can still spot the reference


----------



## Aeson

I can't believe the Julie Benz from Angel is the same one from Boondock Saints 2.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> where da heck you been? Good to see you around again Darth.




Hanging out on Disney boards and over in the Forgotten Realms area of the sucktastic-looking WOTC boards.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Like always the government is not talking about it, but the guy who claims to have been part of that conspiracy is trying to get Clinton and other people in government he states were involved to talk (since "time travel" basically uses star gates which could be used for transportation).




I guess they think souped-up DeLoreans are out of date....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> On the down side-   Cathy (my daughter) may have Swine Flu.  She developed a high fever yesterday but it seems to be lowering already.  Seems quick for the flu.
> 
> cross my fingers.




Ugh! Hope she gets better... A 2-week coughing bit has quickly turned into sinus congestion, a bit of sore throat and the feeling that the Hogwarts Express ran over me..... 

This year, I've been sick more times than I have the past 5 years total.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

darth k'trava said:


> i guess they think souped-up deloreans are out of date....




blasphemy!


----------



## Wereserpent

My God getting the right drivers to access the Internet after I reformatted was a serious PITA!


----------



## Blackrat

It's a scam!


----------



## megamania

Poppin' in briefly.

Still working on my two Storyhours.

Eldeen Reaches with my kids

John Play   part James Bond / part magnum P.I.   First story-  Hired to locate a relative (and wanted war criminal) in Eldeen Reaches and end up in the Demon Wastes where House Cannith is using Infernal Dragon Shards in Docents to create 1/2 fiend warforged.  "How the hell do I get myself into these things?!?" John Play will be thinking often.

It has several Dragonmarked houses in it, suped up warforged, barbarians, possessing demons, assassins, Khyber pits and plenty of over the top gratudious sex and violence.   Typical of my Storyhours  (except for my kids one.... that's a G rating  )


----------



## megamania

Really wishing I had hi-speed internet.   I would add the drawings I've done for the characters.  My fiendish warforged look awesome.   Blood red and jet black with spikes allover their bodies.   

John Play (with a concept design influenced by my Megamania comicbook character) looks good also.  The Sorcerer / diplomat that hires him is spiffy looking also.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm on a foul mood and I don't know why... I'm totally misanthropic right now...


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Really wishing I had hi-speed internet.   I would add the drawings I've done for the characters.  My fiendish warforged look awesome.   Blood red and jet black with spikes allover their bodies.




Man, I'd love to see that...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I hate it when code doesn't work correctly..  I was working on this one blog project from a book and the javascript isn't working :^/

On an other note,  Tuesday I saw a huge ass raccoon in my backyard (about 4am).

Yesterday I saw what I thought was a dead skunk as I was driving home... but apparently it sprayed my car.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'm on a foul mood and I don't know why... I'm totally misanthropic right now...



 what would happen if I came over and tickled you?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> what would happen if I came over and tickled you?




I'd probably mace you and then cuff you... Wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I'd probably mace you and then cuff you... Wouldn't recommend it



I guess making out is out of the question. I hope macing and cuffing isn't your idea of forplay.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> Hanging out on Disney boards and over in the Forgotten Realms area of the sucktastic-looking WOTC boards.




Well you're sucktastic. We haven't had a mommy figure around here to keep us in line.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Man, I'd love to see that...





Assuming you know what a warforged looks like normally.....


Instead of dark gray metal for adamantine armor it is darkest red with runes that when looked at seem to move and twist on their own like dancing snakes and demons.  The "wood" is dark red with lots of texture and rough looking....almost thorny.  All the metal has small spikes on them.  Along the shoulderrs, arms and outside of the lower legs are larger blade-like thorns.  The head has no recognizable jaw.  It is dark red like the "wooden underbody" giving it a slight skull appearance.  Large serated cleaver of dark color.

and when it wants to, it can take to the air for short bursts.  When this happens flames seem to form a shape of a demonic bat around it.


I'm really playing up the Khyber / demon effect for this.

I may have the Carrion clan (human barbarians that worship the fiends of the Demon Wastes) bow and respect these two more than the Thrashk and Cannith "employer".

Whisper is another scary guy.  It is an assassin Demon that possesses other persons.  When this happens, one eye is light green and the other light blue.  He will be John Play's reoccuring villian.  A real sadistic bastard whom enjoyed the war and now needs to find a new hobby.... havoc is looking good to him now...and tormenting Play.


John Play himself is neat.  His father was a King's Shield and best friend to the Breland King.  When he died saving the king he asked to have his son employed in the government (meaning a Shield) and thus became a Dark Lantern due to his many skills.  Continuing his honor of the father, when the war was over, John asked to leave the Lanterns and the request was given.  TOTALLY unheard of and makes the Dark Lantern leaders nervous and suspicious.   His mother was a Breland Wand whom was working on a means to make it that Breland was not so dependant on Cannith for Warforged.  She was working on magic means to make a better soldier.  She experimented on herself and thought she had no success.  In truth, she and the father had just concieved John and HE got the powers.

He also has an Aberrant Dragonmark (not shown as of yet) where he can boost his already impressive speed and agility.  This will come out when I have a story involving a aberrant dragonmark carrying killer whom is trying to kill of the Houses.

I am soooooo absorbed in this character and his stories I just have the time to do it all.  It's been 2 months just to do the characters for the first story arc and develop the backgrounds.

One of these nights when the net is slower I'll try to scan and post an image or two.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Instead of dark gray metal for adamantine armor it is darkest red with runes that when looked at seem to move and twist on their own like dancing snakes and demons.  The "wood" is dark red with lots of texture and rough looking....almost thorny.  All the metal has small spikes on them.  Along the shoulderrs, arms and outside of the lower legs are larger blade-like thorns.  The head has no recognizable jaw.  It is dark red like the "wooden underbody" giving it a slight skull appearance.  Large serated cleaver of dark color.




Sounds a bit like the psiforged or whatever those were from Magic of Eberron. Except with black and red theme. Anyways, I love the idea and would definitely like to see the pic if you can get it up someday.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

News update from me:

Mediation looks like a good move now I've received the information from the mediator. I'll make a booking with them depending on when I can get time off.

In happier news, the 4e campaign with my Druid is going particularly well. Next week we're going to be taking advantage of a "spontaneous" public protest to investigate what we think is going to be another Far Realms portal in the city.

In the other game, we're starting out on a version of Red Hand of Doom - so no spoiler talk in here, please! Playing a Goliath Barbarian with a keen interest in botany and cooking (and making things go splat, obviously!).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> In the other game, we're starting out on a version of Red Hand of Doom - so no spoiler talk in here, please! Playing a Goliath Barbarian with a keen interest in botany and cooking (and making things go splat, obviously!).




Don't worry, I only have spoilers for the Vitiligo Hand of Doom and I doubt you are playing that variant, and even then let me just say that the Big Reveal that Micheal Jackson was BBEG wasn't that much of a big reveal considering that the symbol the bad-guys used was a Sequin Gloved Fist.  

An don't get me started with Eliminster's role in the game..  the bastard said he's too buisy to deal with the Vitiligo Hand army yet he shows up in the final battle to prevent a TPK by casting a magic missile that killed Micheal Jackson right as he was Coup de Gracing the last party member who was ko'ed.  Worst Adventure ending EVAR.


----------



## Blackrat

Mmm... Blueberry Pie... *Drool*


----------



## Relique du Madde

I am become destroyer of worlds..!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I am become destroyer of worlds..!




Hey! There's a No Religion clause in the rules!


----------



## Aeson

*puts away his Blackrat idol*


----------



## Blackrat

Indeed... Worshiping me is strictly forbidden! Unless you bring offerings of Cadbury Eggs...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey! There's a No Religion clause in the rules!








​Don't make me fling the Death Star At you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Indeed... Worshiping me is strictly forbidden! Unless you bring offerings of Cadbury Eggs...




But I thought the rodent god of easter eggs was a bunny?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> But I thought the rodent god of easter eggs was a bunny?




See, this is the kind of misinformation that I have to live with... *sigh*


----------



## Aeson

So Deserthare is not one of your avatars?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> So Deserthare is not one of your avatars?




Noo... I think that was whitemouse's avatar...


----------



## Aeson

My cousin didn't come into work tonight. We knew he wasn't but his family didn't. He hasn't come home yet. His shift should have been over 4 hours ago. His mom and wife and now I am very worried.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.


----------



## Aeson

They got in touch with him not long after I wrote that. He was sleeping of a bender in his car somewhere.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> They got in touch with him not long after I wrote that. He was sleeping of a bender in his car somewhere.




No wishing to cast aspersions on your cousin, but WTF?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> They got in touch with him not long after I wrote that. He was sleeping of a bender in his car somewhere.




So that's who your last avatar was!



Mathew_Freeman said:


> No wishing to cast aspersions on your cousin, but WTF?



I'm thinking it might have been his Cousin's B-day (or something something happened between him and his wife) so instead of work he decided to spend his night drinking or partying.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> Well you're sucktastic. We haven't had a mommy figure around here to keep us in line.




Like anyone could keep you guys in line....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mathew_Freeman said:


> News update from me:
> 
> Mediation looks like a good move now I've received the information from the mediator. I'll make a booking with them depending on when I can get time off.
> 
> In happier news, the 4e campaign with my Druid is going particularly well. Next week we're going to be taking advantage of a "spontaneous" public protest to investigate what we think is going to be another Far Realms portal in the city.
> 
> In the other game, we're starting out on a version of Red Hand of Doom - so no spoiler talk in here, please! Playing a Goliath Barbarian with a keen interest in botany and cooking (and making things go splat, obviously!).




Don't have to worry about any spoilers from me. I've never played that module. Only module I have to deal with is the "Cormyr: The Tearing Of The Weave" 3 book module series.


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> No wishing to cast aspersions on your cousin, but WTF?






Relique du Madde said:


> So that's who your last avatar was!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it might have been his Cousin's B-day (or something something happened between him and his wife) so instead of work he decided to spend his night drinking or partying.



 I'm not sure what's going on. Since we've started working together I've noticed a secret life. 


Darth K'Trava said:


> Like anyone could keep you guys in line....



 I guess it depends on the line. Is it straight or curved.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have a secret life that involves being a Jet Ninja who has an addiction to spicy popsicles.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I have a secret life that involves being a Jet Ninja who has an addiction to spicy popsicles.



 The old Galeros is back.


----------



## megamania

Poppin' in to say Hi.



"Hi"





....and to say I have finished building and prime coating my homemade John Play figure.

Part Heroclix Cosmic Boy, part Heroclix Rogue, part Warhammer weapons and lots of cutting and a reassembling.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I'm not sure what's going on. Since we've started working together I've noticed a secret life.
> 
> I guess it depends on the line. Is it straight or curved.




Taken out of context....




Galeros said:


> I have a secret life that involves being a Jet Ninja who has an addiction to spicy popsicles.




You're into traditional Mexican candy*!?!??



*I you don't know what traditional Mexican candy is, think anything sweet covered in Chili Power.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> ....and to say I have finished building and prime coating my homemade John Play figure.




Who?


----------



## Aeson

John Play is Mega's other personality. He's making dolls for all of them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

0.o


----------



## Aeson

Now when he talks to them he has someone to talk to. 


I crack me up.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Now when he talks to them he has someone to talk to.
> 
> 
> I crack me up.lol




Let me guess... you're bored


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Let me guess... you're bored



 Yep.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Who?




John Play is a retired Dark lantern (Eberron 007) whom is now for hire.  He has backgrounds in esionage, magical mutations and aberrate Dragonmarks.  The first storyhour storyline involves House Cannith using evil aligned dragon shards that are made to be docents for warforged (1/2 Fiend template on Warforged).

The second storyline involves going into the mournlands to retrieve a lost "money car" on the electric rail.  Involves neat stuff there.

Other stories involve a serial killer against dragonmarked house members, a new true dragonmark, assassins hired to kill the character and a war criminal that hates all warforged.

There is more but considering how long it will take me to do one story the above stuff will take over two years to complete.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Now when he talks to them he has someone to talk to.
> 
> 
> I crack me up.lol




Mega-  "No we're not" and he covers up something in his hand and turns his shoulder to block any view of item.

Mania-  "I'm bigger than that.  Are there any bases with a dead giant or dragon?"

Al- "There is so much of me to love"

Ugg- "me glue self again.  Need nail polish or cleaver."

Dark Mania- " Together under my supervision we will conqueor first Breland then the world!"


----------



## megamania

Just poppin' in again.   Fixed up my signiture a bit and started my kids Storyhour (found in updated Storyhour section).


Kids and wife don't know it yet but I run games Wednesday night, Friday night and all day Saturday.   Kids will be thrilled.   They get to do a dungeon crawl complete with a Khyber Pit and volcano (evil bastard that I am).

Back later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> John Play is a retired Dark lantern (Eberron 007) whom is now for hire..




Damn DC and their zombesque plot line...  wait what?


----------



## megamania

allo

Just posted the first day of game play for my kid's game- ELDEEN REACHES and bumped up my other storyhours for the kids to see.

My link to Creation Schema seems to be either not working or won't load for me.  

If anyone has a faster net than me (I don't anyone has slower) could you do me a favor and "bump" it so that my kids can read it.  It appears my attempt to back up certain files may have failed....  frag..... 


ah well..... and the Stomach Churns......


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> You're into traditional Mexican candy*!?!??






Not really.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## megamania

sizzle.........


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Galeros said:


> KABOOM!




*sidestep*

Missed!


----------



## megamania

Lunch Today-

Chicken tender Sandwich with cheese and bacon

Handful of Doritos and washed down with Diet dr. Pepper




I'm unsure what to do next... sleep or go running


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> Lunch Today-
> 
> Chicken tender Sandwich with cheese and bacon
> 
> Handful of Doritos and washed down with Diet dr. Pepper



Sounds mighty tasty.







megamania said:


> I'm unsure what to do next... sleep or go running



As the person who doesn't have to do it, I highly recommend running.  It's good for you.

As the person who stayed up writing a report for work last night ... sleep.


----------



## megamania

Wife and I had a small fight last night.

The church gave us a turkey and some food.

Outlaws are coming down with the main meal.

She is mad at me for NOT refusing any food from the church.   All of the food that could be cooked next month.

My thinking.....

we are two months behind on the Morgage and she just had a 2000 dollar car repair

Her thinking.... we need no help.  Others need it more.




Call me selflish but I only get one good meal a week.  Otherwise its stuff from the vending machine or fast food.  I WANT to have some real food to eat.

....as the stomach churns.... until the next episode.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

#$%^&%#*& Internet ate my post!

Long story short:

1) You were absolutely right to accept the help.  If you've fallen, even if you can get up by yourself, there is nothing wrong with accepting a hand up.

2) Your wife is having a VERY human and VERY common response to accepting help.  Changing your life or accepting help is difficult, moreso when it involves assistance from a charity.  Its common to think that this means "I've failed" somehow...and when a charity is involved, that means that _"others know I'm having problems"_- a potential long-term source of embarrassment.  Proceed carefully.  

3) You're in my prayers, dude!


----------



## megamania

wow


----------



## megamania

Wife had a checkup today.  Woman issues.

Doctor is uncertain what is up.  may be the c-word.


Here we go again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

O my..


----------



## megamania

so slow.  You'ld think it was holiday or something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Hides the dead animals behind his back:: What holiday?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Rat...  I never answered your question (I never heard your im and fell alseep reading a book).
The name Ola was based on Oola (who is known for being the Twi'lek that was fed to the Rancor and for being the only female character in Star Wars to have shown nipple) ..  it appatently is a real name (in several languages).


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Rat...  I never answered your question (I never heard your im and fell alseep reading a book).
> The name Ola was based on Oola (who is known for being the Twi'lek that was fed to the Rancor and for being the only female character in Star Wars to have shown nipple) ..  it appatently is a real name (in several languages).




?!?!  I missed Starwars puppies?!?!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yup..  thing is it suposally happens only a hand full of frames.


----------



## megamania

I may have to watch it again on my compuer at -8 speed.....  



Now is this like C3PO is in the Indiana Jones movie?


----------



## megamania

Just finished a three hour game session with the kids.

They are uncertain about a dungeon where you walk 200-400ft between dungeon rooms.   (Entire main hallway is 1 1/2 miles long and exits into a volcano they are not aware of (evil DM  )

The Living Spell of Burning Hands was no problem

The 4 Fiendish Medium sized Dire Snikes were an issue for summoned nature's allies only.


However... the medium water elemental in a pool of water was not very popular with my son.  After 5 rounds he was down to 1 hp and 1/2 drowned.  In the end, we got him out of the water and fled the pool hoping it was restricted to the water.

The next room should scare them a bit.   Crypts filled with swarms, zombies and a few Mad Slashers just for the fun of it. (Evil DM  )



I'm sure the later room with the dead 1/2 dragon storm giant will really give them a scare.   (Very Evil DM  )

Anyway.... that'll be tomorrow.

along with the duegar, traps and eventually the warforged of House Cannith.   And before I forget... a lava bed to traverse carefully.


----------



## megamania

Hope everyone had a good Turkey day.


----------



## Wereserpent

I ate all the food!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Elf needs food...badly!

Ohhh...Barbarian shot the food!


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> ?!?!  I missed Starwars puppies?!?!






Relique du Madde said:


> Yup..  thing is it suposally happens only a hand full of frames.






megamania said:


> I may have to watch it again on my compuer at -8 speed.....




Yup, me too 



> Now is this like C3PO is in the Indiana Jones movie?




R2-D2


----------



## Aeson

I've been on vacation most of this week. I had to work Monday but took the rest off. My Thanksgiving as usual was somewhat craptacular. I'd like a do over.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Hope everyone had a good Turkey day.




Does not apply to English people.


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Does not apply to English people.



 Sure it does. It's still a Thursday for you guys. He can still hope you had a good day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Does not apply to English people.




What you guys don't have a "We got rid of all those bloody Yankee Puritans day?"  I thought you guys would considering that  you guys still celebrate Guy Fawkes day.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I may have to watch it again on my compuer at -8 speed.....
> 
> 
> 
> Now is this like C3PO is in the Indiana Jones movie?




Nope.  What happened is that the chick's boob popped out of that netting top when she is struggling with Jabba's chain.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man...  I need to learn to never do my game work in the browser window.  Last night I was working on Human backgrounds for Due Leoni and well, I accidently forgot to submit before I closed the window (stupid wiki "why did you edit mesaage").  So I ended up losing several hours worth of work redoing all the D20 Modern/Future backgrounds.


----------



## megamania

ouch!

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## megamania

Not much happening around here.


Did a bit more of DnD with the kids.

Tried Miniature Market.  See how that goes for figures.

Looking to do the final two battle scenes for my kid's games.  Mining shaft where slaves are and an elemental air ship.

Ah well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I just spotted this soon-to-be-closed thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ity-seekers-book-peak-eloquence-imam-ali.html

Given the nature of these forums, I found its existence to be quite hilarious.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I just spotted this soon-to-be-closed thread.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ity-seekers-book-peak-eloquence-imam-ali.html
> 
> Given the nature of these forums, I found its existence to be quite hilarious.



That thread should not be deleted but saved. I wish they'd keep it open for discussion.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Well. That thread, whatever it was, is totally gone...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

And Mega's a RBDM to his kids. 

We didn't get to game yesterday as planned. One of our guys guilted another into helping him paint more of his house after another friend (this game's DM) went down to help in the AM just so the guilted one could game... And then not even get to show up due to the guilting. We all were a bit sore over that.  DM deciding to start planning his next game in the Realms.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> Well. That thread, whatever it was, is totally gone...




From what I read is was some Islamic sermon on something.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darth K'Trava said:


> Well. That thread, whatever it was, is totally gone...




Essentially it was a long-ish prayer/admonition/parable from the Qu'ran.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> What you guys don't have a "We got rid of all those bloody Yankee Puritans day?"  I thought you guys would considering that  you guys still celebrate Guy Fawkes day.




We're good at celebrating people trying to blow up our Government.

Thanksgiving is really a non-issue for us - completely irrelevant. But hey, I'm glad you all had fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> We're good at celebrating people trying to blow up our Government.




Damn Brits and your love of Anarchy.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQkActP-isE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQkActP-isE[/ame]

[sblock="Low Bandwidth, at work version"]
*Sex Pistols*
"Anarchy In The U.K."

Right! now
ha ha ha ha ha...

I am an antichrist
I am an anarchist
Don't know what I want
But I know how to get it
I wanna destroy passerby

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
No dogsbody

Anarchy for the UK
It's coming sometime and maybe
I give a wrong time stop at traffic line
Your future dream is a sharpie's scheme

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
In the city

How many ways to get what you want
I use the best
I use the rest
I use the N.M.E
I use Anarchy

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
It's the only way to be

Is this the M.P.L.A or
Is this the U.D.A or
Is this the I.R.A
I thought it was the UK
Or just another country
Another council tenancy

I wanna be Anarchy
And I wanna be Anarchy
(Oh what a name)
And I wanna be anarchist
I get pissed, destroy! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> From what I read is was some Islamic sermon on something.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> Essentially it was a long-ish prayer/admonition/parable from the Qu'ran.




As long as it wasn't the radical bs that plagues certain regions of this planet, I don't care....


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> We're good at celebrating people trying to blow up our Government.
> 
> Thanksgiving is really a non-issue for us - completely irrelevant. But hey, I'm glad you all had fun.



 God save the queen because no one else will. HA!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> God save the queen because no one else will. HA!




The Queen is an outmoded hangover from a time best forgotten. 

More seriously, given the outrageous sums of money that are just handed over to the Royal Family, and the stuff they have historically got away with, I'm really not all that impressed with them.

But I understand for people from other countries they still have a bit of a significance that isn't so resonant with me, and far be it from me to grumble about everything in the Hive.

In other news, today I slipped and bashed my knee, so that hurts.

On the other hand, COOKIES!


----------



## Wereserpent

I got some snow this morning.

But it is all melted now.


----------



## megamania

Life sucks and I don't even get to die.



Wife may or may not have cancer.

Doctors will not so much as check her temperture.

Why?

The obvious.  We longer have insurance (it went up 19% this year)




After reminding them about a few legalities they said 500 up front.

crap.... don't have 500.

Tried to get money / loan from work.

MAY have the 500.

oh-  that was from ONE doctor.  The other wants 650+ also.

so.... 1200 dollars to see if my wife is dieing of cancer.  well Duck me.  

when is this crap ever going to end?


----------



## Aeson

Mathew_Freeman said:


> The Queen is an outmoded hangover from a time best forgotten.
> 
> More seriously, given the outrageous sums of money that are just handed over to the Royal Family, and the stuff they have historically got away with, I'm really not all that impressed with them.
> 
> But I understand for people from other countries they still have a bit of a significance that isn't so resonant with me, and far be it from me to grumble about everything in the Hive.
> 
> In other news, today I slipped and bashed my knee, so that hurts.
> 
> On the other hand, COOKIES!



I never found cousin Liz and the fam to be very impressive. The summers I spent with them at the palace meant nothing. Cookies, however, most impressive. Gimme!

Don't worry about the knee. That's why God gave you two.




megamania said:


> Life sucks and I don't even get to die.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife may or may not have cancer.
> 
> Doctors will not so much as check her temperture.
> 
> Why?
> 
> The obvious. We longer have insurance (it went up 19% this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reminding them about a few legalities they said 500 up front.
> 
> crap.... don't have 500.
> 
> Tried to get money / loan from work.
> 
> MAY have the 500.
> 
> oh- that was from ONE doctor. The other wants 650+ also.
> 
> so.... 1200 dollars to see if my wife is dieing of cancer. well Duck me.
> 
> when is this crap ever going to end?



 Obama will save her. 

Seriously.  I hope whatever happens she'll be okay.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Don't worry about the knee. That's why God gave you two.




Only two knees?! 

How do you humans even manage to move around...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Only two knees?!
> 
> How do you humans even manage to move around...



 My third leg isn't jointed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> My third leg isn't jointed.




Oh my!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> Life sucks and I don't even get to die.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife may or may not have cancer.
> 
> Doctors will not so much as check her temperture.
> 
> Why?
> 
> The obvious.  We longer have insurance (it went up 19% this year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reminding them about a few legalities they said 500 up front.
> 
> crap.... don't have 500.
> 
> Tried to get money / loan from work.
> 
> MAY have the 500.
> 
> oh-  that was from ONE doctor.  The other wants 650+ also.
> 
> so.... 1200 dollars to see if my wife is dieing of cancer.  well Duck me.
> 
> when is this crap ever going to end?




Hope she's ok.

The US health care system sucks monkey balls.


----------



## megamania

Updated my "life sucks then this happens" thread involving my wife.


In some ways it looks better..... in other ways it looks harder than ever.



Much much happening here.

Still have not updated my kid's game.  They were totally taken back when they entered the mouth of the volcano.  Cathy and Tim are now suspecting the Duergar Dwarves are not the true threat when they encountered some warforged (smart kids).

Cathy even deduced the fact they may have been hired to mine the dragonshards and are using the villagers and their oxen to do their work.  I wonder what she will say when they see the House Cannith airship in the mouth of the volcano when they pass back through? 

Anyway.... I gotta go to work for a bit then restart doing paperwork for insurance / mediacal aid / "I suck will you support me?" mail.


Later.


----------



## megamania

Decided to stop feeling sorry for myself so I worked further on my John Play Storyhour.  Here is the preview / first segment.



JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 001
“A Whisper of Things to Come”

Rhaan 10th,  995
Sharn, Breland 

A gentle rain falls on the dark towers and connecting bridges of the largest city on Khorvaire.  It is quiet except for an occasional call of a Spiretop Drake to the three moons in the night sky.  A door suddenly opens and a man dressed in chainmail wearing a green tabard with a clawed hand on it bursts out.  He runs calling out to an unknown person.  He stops at the edge of the landing.  As he catches his breath he leans over the edge and looks down the hundreds of feet of manmade canyons of stone, mortar and wood.  Then he sees what he was looking for- a small airborne ship operated by a lone man also wearing green.

“We need to leave now.  I have to see Lord ir’Valderbourne immediately.”

As he leaps over the edge onto the ship a fiery explosion erupts from the section of tower he had just left in a hurry.  His unusual eyes turn to face the now falling cinders from the explosion.  One eye is blue and the other green. His smile expresses a vile and corrupt pleasure in the destruction he has just left behind him.

The ship drops then swoops around the building in a hurried rate of speed as it ascends into the sky.  People rush out from their homes, places of work and nighttime wanderings to investigate the fire and sounds of the explosion.  The ship begins to close in on a bridge leading away from the backside of the tower they just left.

“Private Dannet…. What is….. Damn his luck!”  The Emerald Claw operative curses as he looks to the bridge they are about to fly under.  Standing on the bridge is a man smoldering as if he had just put out flames.  He is watching them intently.  “DIVE!” he screams as he sees the smoldering man step back from the edge.  Too late.

The man jumps at a full run out from the bridge and lands hard onto the front of the taxiing ship. It dips sharply from the sudden weight and the mental command of amazed pilot.  The man slips and falls onto the deck and begins to slide.  The Emerald Claw passenger smiles in anticipation of the falling death of the burnt man.  The burnt man pulls out a knife seemly from mid air and stabs it into the ship to stop his fall.

“Almost…. Missed you Brassinger…. Heh… almost.” The burnt man says with a faint laugh and a maddened gleam in his eyes.  “Your… damned blade however… did not.”  That is when Brassinger recognizes the dagger.  It is his own.  The knife meant to kill and absorb the soul of any victim.  He knew he had struck this interloper with it but had assumed to have killed him even as the man fell into the lab shelves causing the flammable fluids to spill towards the fire they had caused when fighting.   

“I do not know who you are but I neither care nor wish to know.  I just want you dead.”  The Emerald Claw man slowly pulls out a short sword that glows faintly of a purplish color.  “You ruined two years worth of planning and setting up that project.  My employer truly will be disappointed that the Prince will continue to live as well as the king.”

“I play like that.”, the burnt man says having nearly caught his breath now, and “I have the worst way of ruining the plans of evil and other wise unlikable people like you.”  He takes two steps forward then stops.  He instantly takes note of the sword, the wielder, the pilot, the ship and the fast coming cable connecting another airship to a platform.  He flips the magical evil blade into the air making the armed man tense and stop his movement.  The dagger is caught in midair and thrown into the pilot’s chest.  The ship lurches suddenly.  The burnt man leaps into the air and grabs the cable.  The other remaining man turns and his mismatched eyes can not believe what he sees….

The explosion silhouettes the burnt man as the ship strikes a building at full speed.  The broken and killed man and pilot both fall to the dark depths of the city to the streets below.

The ship operators of the moored craft reach down to the burnt and injured man.  “You are lucky to be alive!” one calls.

“What is your name?”

“Play,  John Play.”


Feels a bit rushed but it gets the feel out there.  Lots of action and "Play" on words.  Homage to James Bond as well.

Stories I have in mind involve House Cannith's continued experimentation on Warforged, House Kundarak lost stock holdings and various government / Last War tie-in stories.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> My third leg isn't jointed.



Well, if it was, that might open up interesting new... techniques, right? 

It reminds me of a scene in the British series Coupling.
"Well, some men are born lucky. Some men are born very lucky."
"What was Patrick born?"
"A tripod".


With no relevance or connection the previous: 
Hang in there, megamania. 
On the plus side, you're getting to play RPGs with your kids!


----------



## megamania

Still writing my John Play SH.  I had forgotten how much fun it was to write a Storyhour.   I think I will enjoy thie greatly.  It'll keep me happier also.

I think I have gotten enough of his background down so that what he does makes sense without revealing too much.  There is much more to him than just being an ex-Dark lantern (007 type) and now a "Hero for Hire".

The supporting character is working and all of the villians are being set up good.

He's done research, knows there is more to the "brother" of the hiring woman and has while traveling from Breland to Eldeen run into vengeful Emerald Claw thugs and the such.

Now in Eldeen I'm decidung between a crazed druid with Dire Bears or with Mountain Trolls for him to deal with.

Story makes sense vs awesomeness.


Decisions decisions.....


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Well, if it was, that might open up interesting new... techniques, right?



Good point. Surgery scheduled soon to add a hinge.


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It reminds me of a scene in the British series Coupling.
> "Well, some men are born lucky. Some men are born very lucky."
> "What was Patrick born?"
> "A tripod".



 I remember that. A whole episode centered around Patrick's patrick. lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Coupling...one of my all-time favorite Brit-coms.


----------



## Blackrat

Jury rigging copy machines... I'm a frigging super-mechanic!


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Jury rigging copy machines... I'm a frigging super-mechanic!



 Working on your clone army? JDVN1 has that schtick already.


----------



## Blackrat

Ooh! That's a good idea... Now that I rigged the copy machine to actually make copies, maybe I could rig it to do clones... Of to work then!


----------



## Aeson

Chances are you'll only clone your butt. We don't need that.lol


----------



## Blackrat

Well it's a start. If I go about copying all parts of me I can then assemble them. And the more I do, the faster I can do more as then I have clones to help me!!! I'll have an army in no time!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Man... I hope I finish all the programming for the senior tomarrow...  I REALLY need to work on a final project that is due on next tuesday.  If the client would have given us all the stuff they were suposed to give us... the project would be so utter kick ass, but alas.. .they didn't so it's all lorem ipsum.  :<


----------



## megamania

This kinda like talking to one's self-   no one else listens and it doesn't really matter either way but I have decided on my next encounter for John Play-


John Play and Shasta (Hope) arrive at a logging camp / facility that is under siege by a Bariaur Ranger intend on ending the cutting of trees.  To back him up are 4 Dreadnaught Dire Bears!

The battle will take place at a saw mill and log jam on river.  Should be plenty of room for my crazy action style writing. 


Ah well.... that will be later after I finally finish the various paperwork that I was trying to finish this past weekend.


----------



## megamania

For giggles I was considering placing the Apocyplic Template on an Adamantine Golem to see how scary it would be.  Evil DM.

My son wants me to put it on a 1/2 Red Dragon T-Rex and call it Godzilla....

....future Evil DM


----------



## Romtos

Well, well, well, did I find myself a slow chat here?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well it's a start. If I go about copying all parts of me I can then assemble them. And the more I do, the faster I can do more as then I have clones to help me!!! I'll have an army in no time!



 an army of butts.


megamania said:


> This kinda like talking to one's self- no one else listens and it doesn't really matter either way but I have decided on my next encounter for John Play-
> 
> 
> John Play and Shasta (Hope) arrive at a logging camp / facility that is under siege by a Bariaur Ranger intend on ending the cutting of trees. To back him up are 4 Dreadnaught Dire Bears!
> 
> The battle will take place at a saw mill and log jam on river. Should be plenty of room for my crazy action style writing.
> 
> 
> Ah well.... that will be later after I finally finish the various paperwork that I was trying to finish this past weekend.



 We see everything but don't comment all the time. I'm glad you're working on not letting the bad stuff get you down. That really doesn't help things. It's good you're spending so muc quality time with the kids. If things head south for your wife they'll need you more than ever. 


Romtos said:


> Well, well, well, did I find myself a slow chat here?



 This is the place they warn you about in other threads. Here there be weirdos.


----------



## Romtos

Aeson said:


> This is the place they warn you about in other threads. Here there be weirdos.




Sounds safe enough. My own thread has become rather creepy.


----------



## Aeson

Romtos said:


> Sounds safe enough. My own thread has become rather creepy.



 Welcome to EnWorld were creepy is born. Welcome to The Hive were weird is contagious.


----------



## Aeson

I think you'll notice some of those same creepy people post here as well. lol 

You'll not find a more wretched hive of scum and villiany. The hivemind is were people can talk about anything and get away with more than we should sometimes. You still need to at least follow the rules the best you can. all are welcome but few have the nerve to stay.


----------



## Romtos

Aeson said:


> I think you'll notice some of those same creepy people post here as well. lol
> 
> You'll not find a more wretched hive of scum and villiany. The hivemind is were people can talk about anything and get away with more than we should sometimes. You still need to at least follow the rules the best you can. all are welcome but few have the nerve to stay.




Well, if weird indeed is contagious this place apparently ensnare a number of people. Let's see how this works out.


----------



## Aeson

Romtos said:


> Well, if weird indeed is contagious this place apparently ensnare a number of people. Let's see how this works out.



 The Almighty says this must be a fashionable thread. It's drawn the finest people.


----------



## Aeson

You should have seen us a year or so ago. The hive has had it's ups and downs. We're a bit on the skids at the moment. We'll be back strong one day.


----------



## Romtos

Aeson said:


> You should have seen us a year or so ago. The hive has had it's ups and downs. We're a bit on the skids at the moment. We'll be back strong one day.




How old is the hive and how quickly does its cycle turn?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You should have seen us a year or so ago. The hive has had it's ups and downs. We're a bit on the skids at the moment. We'll be back strong one day.




Well, year ago, it was one guy with many alts keeping the Hive going...


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> For giggles I was considering placing the Apocyplic Template on an Adamantine Golem to see how scary it would be.  Evil DM.
> 
> My son wants me to put it on a 1/2 Red Dragon T-Rex and call it Godzilla....
> 
> ....future Evil DM




I like the way your son thinks . You've grown him good.

BTW, do keep ranting about Mr. Play... I like him...


----------



## Blackrat

Romtos said:


> How old is the hive and how quickly does its cycle turn?




The Hive has it's beginnings in the times before there was time. Technically, due to humans' fascination with time travel the Hive is now 4 times older than the universe itself, but it still doesn't show signs of getting old. Well, it has gotten old quite a few times, but occasionally some new soul wanders by and gets sucked in, rejuvenating it...


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I think you'll notice some of those same creepy people post here as well. lol




Should I get my Kigurumi suits out?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Welcome to EnWorld were creepy is born. Welcome to The Hive were weird is contagious.




...and that's not all.  My boys are itchy today.  







just kiddin'


----------



## megamania

Romtos said:


> How old is the hive and how quickly does its cycle turn?




Started about 6 years ago with four people.

Then came the second wave (which i was a part of) of another 4 people


There has been over time about 40 regular user names and about 30 real life people here at one time or another.

It has its highs and lows and people come and go but usually they all return to pop in occationally just to say Hi (that's an invite to Aurora and our favoritest military gal to pop in)


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Well, year ago, it was one guy with many alts keeping the Hive going...




speaking of which.... you're not originally from Arizonia are you?


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> I like the way your son thinks . You've grown him good.
> 
> BTW, do keep ranting about Mr. Play... I like him...




Have you read the Storyhour thus far?   Give comments.  They encourage other readers to comment also.

And yes.... I like him also.  His next few adventurers should be good.  Kundarak Dwarves and Zombie T-Rexes for one story and a collection of unwanted Dragonmarked family members that form a mercenary group for another storyhour , a mutrant changling assassin for a more serious storyhour and eventually I'll use John Play to finish my Creation Schema storyhour.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> The Hive has it's beginnings in the times before there was time. Technically, due to humans' fascination with time travel [or when there was nothing better on TV] the Hive is now 4 times older than the universe itself, but it still doesn't show signs of getting old [botox is good for many things] . Well, it has gotten old quite a few times, but occasionally some new soul [victum] wanders by and gets sucked in, rejuvenating it...[as we the suck the life energies out of said victum]




hee hee hee


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Should I get my Kigurumi suits out?




The dangerous thing referred to as Andy's mind-

Mega-  "...a what suit?!?"

Mania-  "Uh-Oh... Galeros is off the meds again"

Al- "Oh the humanity!"

Ugh- sniffs armpit and rolls his eyes while staggering before falling to one knee

Dark Sith Lord Mania-  "I will twist his mind painfully and make him bark like a dog.  A small Celebrity dog I think."


----------



## Wereserpent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRCicwr_B4Y&feature=PlayList&p=327EBEB719D86CB0&index=25]YouTube - Kigurumi[/ame]


----------



## megamania

Nothing or anyone strange , weird or even creepy here.   No slur ossifer.  I 'nt seen nuttin like that.

drinkin'?

nos mes sir.

[points to Aeson]


----------



## megamania

I'm guessing that is for the others unless you forgot I have a whole whopping 19.1 speed modem for internet.


----------



## megamania

Speaking of livin' in the boondies with no high speed internet.....


Did ever tell you guys about the construction behind the house?

I'm going to have High Speed Internet next spring or sooner.  (I am sooooo happy)



I wonder what it will cost me?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> I'm guessing that is for the others unless you forgot I have a whole whopping 19.1 speed modem for internet.




You should probably be glad you can not load the video.


----------



## Romtos

megamania said:


> hee hee hee



Blue hurts eyes. Selecting text to the rescue.


----------



## Romtos

megamania said:


> Speaking of livin' in the boondies with no high speed internet.....
> 
> 
> Did ever tell you guys about the construction behind the house?
> 
> I'm going to have High Speed Internet next spring or sooner.  (I am sooooo happy)
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what it will cost me?




Are we talking glass-fibre High Speed or broadband High Speed?
I might be impressed or underwhelmed depending on the answer.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> For giggles I was considering placing the Apocyplic Template on an Adamantine Golem to see how scary it would be.  Evil DM.
> 
> My son wants me to put it on a 1/2 Red Dragon T-Rex and call it Godzilla....
> 
> ....future Evil DM




lol

Don't forget all the energy immunities that Godzilla has....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> Welcome to EnWorld were creepy is born. Welcome to The Hive were weird is contagious.




And we like our weird here.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Started about 6 years ago with four people.
> 
> Then came the second wave (which i was a part of) of another 4 people
> 
> 
> There has been over time about 40 regular user names and about 30 real life people here at one time or another.
> 
> It has its highs and lows and people come and go but usually they all return to pop in occationally just to say Hi (that's an invite to Aurora and our favoritest military gal to pop in)



 Aurora felt ignored the last time she popped in. She's also been pretty busy with life. I'm not sure she'll come back much. Goldmoon may never be back. I hope I'm wrong though. I'd be happy if The Warlock and hafrogman came back. I miss JDVN1 and Lady_Acoma also. Lady_A has no interest in the site or the hive anymore. It'd be fun if Kemrain came back. reveal used to hang out but he's too good for us now.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:


> And we like our weird here.



I just noticed I said were instead of where in that. holy crap. :s


----------



## Relique du Madde

If that video also had a furry on it it would have been like the Ark of the Covenant at the end of Indiana Jones.

[sblock="Low Bandwidth / at work  approximation of Galeros's video"]





[/sblock]

On a side not, my senior project project is almost finished and i would have probably gotten further in it then i did today if i wasn't working at one of my partner's house.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Romtos said:


> Are we talking glass-fibre High Speed or broadband High Speed?
> I might be impressed or underwhelmed depending on the answer.




We're talking over phone lines.


----------



## Romtos

Relique du Madde said:


> We're talking over phone lines.




Oooh. Then some extra speed is welcome.


----------



## megamania

Romtos said:


> Are we talking glass-fibre High Speed or broadband High Speed?
> I might be impressed or underwhelmed depending on the answer.




Newspaper said DSL


----------



## Relique du Madde

I know this hive... or maybe it was the last one, I was all nervous and paniced about my senior project. 


All I have to say now is...  I'm glad my teacher made me the project manager.  Right now, I honestly can say that coding wise * I'm A BIG  FING HEROE! RAWR!*


----------



## Romtos

*narrows eyes for overkill*

What's up with the experience system?
Are you supposed to "xp" someone back when you get some?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Romtos said:


> How old is the hive and how quickly does its cycle turn?




The Hive started, I believe, about the time of GenCon 2000 or 2001 when Crothian wondered how long a thread he could make whilst all the Admins and Moderators were away that weekend. 

This then became a running gag and saw a group of us (waaaaay more than 4, at least 20) posting regularly. Eventually, these long-running chat threads were christened the Hivemind so that other forum users could spot them and ignore them, and once the Off-Topic forum was created they were moved from Meta to here.

I've been posting in Hive threads a long time, with some long breaks in between, and I consider it my home-from-home on the Web to be honest. I used to store some Hivemind stuff on a web page, but that's long gone now.

Hmmm. I have a web page. I should do something with that.


----------



## Romtos

Hmmm, sounds rather serious. I'll see how long I manage to stay.
I tend to not be that committed to a place, but who knows.
You're not swarmed with people hopping in and out?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Romtos said:


> *narrows eyes for overkill*
> 
> What's up with the experience system?
> Are you supposed to "xp" someone back when you get some?



Just give XP for posts you like. Because they are funny or insightful or making good points or awesome for some other reasons. No-Rep-Back demands.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Romtos said:


> Hmmm, sounds rather serious. I'll see how long I manage to stay.
> I tend to not be that committed to a place, but who knows.
> You're not swarmed with people hopping in and out?




You only think it looks serious because you've not seen the rounds of "One Man Went To Mow", the various food-fights over the years and the pages of song parodies.

The Hive is a useful place for off-topic ramblings and getting a bit of help from your fellow gamers in times of trouble. That's why I like it.


----------



## Romtos

Ah thanks. That clarifies it. Sometimes you get this "I exp you, you exp me" culture. For no obvious reason.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Romtos said:


> Ah thanks. That clarifies it. Sometimes you get this "I exp you, you exp me" culture. For no obvious reason.




Yeah, but this exp system is locked so that you have to give tons of exp to different people before you could give the same person exp once again.  

Thankfully only the mods are able to neg rep... since I personally think neg rep part of the system can easily lead to tomfoolery or arsehattery. 


That said, I hardly ever rep people.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> Aurora felt ignored the last time she popped in. She's also been pretty busy with life. I'm not sure she'll come back much. Goldmoon may never be back. I hope I'm wrong though. I'd be happy if The Warlock and hafrogman came back. I miss JDVN1 and Lady_Acoma also. Lady_A has no interest in the site or the hive anymore. It'd be fun if Kemrain came back. reveal used to hang out but he's too good for us now.




What drove everyone else away?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> Aurora felt ignored the last time she popped in. She's also been pretty busy with life. I'm not sure she'll come back much. Goldmoon may never be back. I hope I'm wrong though. I'd be happy if The Warlock and hafrogman came back. I miss JDVN1 and Lady_Acoma also. Lady_A has no interest in the site or the hive anymore. It'd be fun if Kemrain came back. reveal used to hang out but he's too good for us now.




*Dog Moon looks for his name, but doesn't see it*

*wanders away*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> *Dog Moon looks for his name, but doesn't see it*
> 
> *wanders away*




Come back Dog Moon!  We miss ya!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> What drove everyone else away?




Being perma banned as a result of being one of Rev's personalities. 


Oh... you mean everyone who actually existed.  Who knows... maybe taint, bad economic times, school, or they just don't feel like chatting on enworld but instead on one of the many sites whose populations mingle here (and were created by enworld's admins or their friends).


----------



## Wereserpent

I LOVE YOU DOGGY!!!!

DO NOT LEAVE!!!!!!!!

I have not been here as much due to the fact that it has been slow. I still read every post though.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> *Dog Moon looks for his name, but doesn't see it*
> 
> *wanders away*



 I didn't mention you only because you've posted here in the last year. You come and go. We'd love for you to hang out with us more.


----------



## Romtos

*Noob interruption for breaking melancholic self-pity.*

What games do you guys play?
I myself play in two groups.
One Sunday group with high school and we switched to 4th edition there, Im DM there.
One Tuesday group with people from teh interwebs, 3.5 and Im a player.


And my apostrophe is giving trouble...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Romtos said:


> *Noob interruption for breaking melancholic self-pity.*
> 
> What games do you guys play?
> I myself play in two groups.
> One Sunday group with high school and we switched to 4th edition there, Im DM there.
> One Tuesday group with people from teh interwebs, 3.5 and Im a player.



In my regular group it's D&D 4E (3 campaigns?) and Dragon Warriors (1 campaign). We change DM/campaign every week. 

In my online group we play Cyberpunk, D20 Modern and D&D 4.


----------



## Relique du Madde

No table group for me :'( .   However, I'm currently playing a d20 modern pbp in the pbp forum here.  Next week I'm going to post the recruitment thread for my True 20 Space Spagetti Western .


----------



## Wereserpent

Romtos said:


> *Noob interruption for breaking melancholic self-pity.*
> 
> What games do you guys play?
> I myself play in two groups.
> One Sunday group with high school and we switched to 4th edition there, Im DM there.
> One Tuesday group with people from teh interwebs, 3.5 and Im a player.
> 
> 
> And my apostrophe is giving trouble...




I play in a PBP here on ENWorld run by Aeson, and another PBP over at the TVTropes Forums.


----------



## Romtos

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> In my regular group it's D&D 4E (3 campaigns?) and Dragon Warriors (1 campaign). We change DM/campaign every week.
> 
> In my online group we play Cyberpunk, D20 Modern and D&D 4.




I think I've heard of before of Dragon Warriors and Cyberpunk. I'm sort of a mainstream D&D fan. No "obscure" (I know how relative that is  Not stepping on toes here) systems from me. If I immerse myself in more systems it feels it erodes on the time I'll put in D&D, which is not thát much. (I'm a great fan of strategy PC games as well.  )


----------



## Romtos

Relique du Madde said:


> No table group for me :'( .   However, I'm currently playing a d20 modern pbp in the pbp forum here.  Next week I'm going to post the recruitment thread for my True 20 Space Spagetti Western .



True 20?

Hmm, should check out that board.


----------



## Romtos

Galeros said:


> I play in a PBP here on ENWorld run by Aeson, and another PBP over at the TVTropes Forums.




Is it so difficult to find groups or don't you want to? Lack of time is often heard.


----------



## Wereserpent

Romtos said:


> Is it so difficult to find groups or don't you want to? Lack of time is often heard.




Mainly because it is difficult to find a group.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I play in a PBP here on ENWorld run by Aeson, and another PBP over at the TVTropes Forums.



 I run a game here? And no one TOLD me?


----------



## Aeson

Romtos said:


> Is it so difficult to find groups or don't you want to? Lack of time is often heard.






Galeros said:


> Mainly because it is difficult to find a group.



 Also because he's an agoraphobic hermit.


----------



## Romtos

Galeros said:


> Mainly because it is difficult to find a group.



I would run more games myself but for me two groups is the absolute limit, and I only DM one of them. I have a time constraint with my studies. It also depends how urban your area is I guess.


----------



## Romtos

Aeson said:


> Also because he's an agoraphobic hermit.




I don't see the problem. You can simply run the game in your basement. 
No need to get any sunlight to be social.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros is a college student in a real college so he should be able to find players. Maybe they think he smells bad. 


I'm not an ass, I just play one on the internet.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Also because he's an agoraphobic hermit.




I am not a Hikikomori!


----------



## Aeson

Jeebus! It's 11am. I should be in bed asleep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Galeros is a college student in a real college so he should be able to find players. Maybe they think he smells bad.




HAHA!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Jeebus! It's 11am. I should be in bed asleep.




I did not get any sleep last night.

In other news, it hit 22 degrees Fahrenheit here this morning.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Romtos said:


> *Noob interruption for breaking melancholic self-pity.*
> 
> What games do you guys play?
> I myself play in two groups.
> One Sunday group with high school and we switched to 4th edition there, Im DM there.
> One Tuesday group with people from teh interwebs, 3.5 and Im a player.
> 
> 
> And my apostrophe is giving trouble...




D&D 3.5 homebrew and Forgotten Realms. We don't do 4e at all. No love for the system + not willing to spend any more $$$ on rulebooks. And most of my fellow players have been playing since 2e and bought all those books and then the 3.0 books and then 3.5.


----------



## megamania

Currently I am doing a story with my kids.  It is being retold in the Storyhour section as Eldeen reaches.

I am also doing John Play in the Storyhour section.

Both are Eberron.


The last "offical" group I had was the Creation Schema (check / comment on it in Storyhour section link in sig.)

So yeah-  Dm  and Eberron for me.  3.5 only.   I try to pretend 4.0 never happened.


----------



## Relique du Madde

<Diaglo>OD&D(1974) is the one true game. All the other editons are just poor imitations of the real thing.< /diaglo>


----------



## Romtos

Darth K'Trava said:


> D&D 3.5 homebrew and Forgotten Realms. We don't do 4e at all. No love for the system + not willing to spend any more $$$ on rulebooks. And most of my fellow players have been playing since 2e and bought all those books and then the 3.0 books and then 3.5.




I've only been around since 3.5 so I haven't bought them that many times over again. (Then again, I bought some second edition stuff, so I went retro.)


----------



## Romtos

megamania said:


> Currently I am doing a story with my kids.  It is being retold in the Storyhour section as Eldeen reaches.
> 
> I am also doing John Play in the Storyhour section.
> 
> Both are Eberron.
> 
> 
> The last "offical" group I had was the Creation Schema (check / comment on it in Storyhour section link in sig.)
> 
> So yeah-  Dm  and Eberron for me.  3.5 only.   I try to pretend 4.0 never happened.




I love Eberron. It's my favourite setting. 

Your creation scheme link doesn't work for me. It gives a white page.


----------



## Aeson

In the end there can be only me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I am not a Hikikomori!



 But I got you to say it. I love that word. It sounds so funny.


----------



## Aeson

There is a hole where my heart used to be. For the last 3 years, off and on, my heart had been broken on what seemed like a daily basis. I'm still trying to deal with it all but I'm finally ready to work on putting it behind me. 

I've learned a lot about myself these last few years. Most important, I'm a man that made a lot of mistakes. Lots of poor choices. I just hope I can focus on making the right ones from now on. 

This weekend I plan to drink until I can't remember her name. Once I reach that point I intend to drink until I can't remember my name.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> There is a hole where my heart used to be. For the last 3 years, off and on, my heart had been broken on what seemed like a daily basis. I'm still trying to deal with it all but I'm finally ready to work on putting it behind me.
> 
> I've learned a lot about myself these last few years. Most important, I'm a man that made a lot of mistakes. Lots of poor choices. I just hope I can focus on making the right ones from now on.
> 
> This weekend I plan to drink until I can't remember her name. Once I reach that point I intend to drink until I can't remember my name.



Hmm. You hope to make the right choices after this one, right? Because this one doesn't sound all that right and smart to me...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> There is a hole where my heart used to be. For the last 3 years, off and on, my heart had been broken on what seemed like a daily basis. I'm still trying to deal with it all but I'm finally ready to work on putting it behind me.
> 
> I've learned a lot about myself these last few years. Most important, I'm a man that made a lot of mistakes. Lots of poor choices. I just hope I can focus on making the right ones from now on.
> 
> This weekend I plan to drink until I can't remember her name. Once I reach that point I intend to drink until I can't remember my name.




You know there is a six hour window to overcome fear..  I wonder if there is a similarly sized window to get over a broken heart.  If so, have someone taz you as y7ou look at a picture of the gal,  over the course of the day.  Then the next day have them show you a picture of her randomly within a 6 hour period of time  and eventually you should be "cured".


----------



## Aeson

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm. You hope to make the right choices after this one, right? Because this one doesn't sound all that right and smart to me...



You do have a point. You're correct. This is a weekend to forget pain by bringing on a new pain. Once that is done I hope to move on or be in the hospital. lol


Relique du Madde said:


> You know there is a six hour window to overcome fear..  I wonder if there is a similarly sized window to get over a broken heart.  If so, have someone taz you as y7ou look at a picture of the gal,  over the course of the day.  Then the next day have them show you a picture of her randomly within a 6 hour period of time  and eventually you should be "cured".



They do almost the same thing to pedophiles.


----------



## Aeson

To be honest I've never even gotten close to that kind of drinking. I normally drink just enough to think I'm Casanova and talk too much. I don't even get a hangover.


----------



## Romtos

Aeson said:


> To be honest I've never even gotten close to that kind of drinking. I normally drink just enough to think I'm Casanova and talk too much. I don't even get a hangover.




Don't get your hopes up by thinking that you'll forget stuff. That effect is overly dramatized. Clouded judgement is more likely. Plus if you're not used to drinking there's a good change that you'll just throw it all out anyway, not even getting the change to get truly wasted.

Not to mention the hangover. 

I think your plan has some serious flaws.


----------



## Aeson

Romtos said:


> Don't get your hopes up by thinking that you'll forget stuff. That effect is overly dramatized. Clouded judgement is more likely. Plus if you're not used to drinking there's a good change that you'll just throw it all out anyway, not even getting the change to get truly wasted.
> 
> Not to mention the hangover.
> 
> I think your plan has some serious flaws.



Of course it has serious flaws. I'm a very flawed person.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> There is a hole where my heart used to be. For the last 3 years, off and on, my heart had been broken on what seemed like a daily basis. I'm still trying to deal with it all but I'm finally ready to work on putting it behind me.
> 
> I've learned a lot about myself these last few years. Most important, I'm a man that made a lot of mistakes. Lots of poor choices. I just hope I can focus on making the right ones from now on.
> 
> This weekend I plan to drink until I can't remember her name. Once I reach that point I intend to drink until I can't remember my name.




Awww, come on Aeson. It may hurt, but that is no reason to get drunk.


----------



## megamania

Romtos said:


> I love Eberron. It's my favourite setting.
> 
> Your creation scheme link doesn't work for me. It gives a white page.




Ack!  I feared that was the case.

Oh well the other others should still be working.   Maybe I'll Google it and see if it somehow survived that way.


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Hmm. You hope to make the right choices after this one, right? Because this one doesn't sound all that right and smart to me...




ditto

You remember my 12 pack drink / drunk here.   Didn't go well even though I thought it was funny then.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Awww, come on Aeson. It may hurt, but that is no reason to get drunk.




But I'm sure I could come up with some valid reasons to get drunk..... just the devil in me talking   (yeah- he's in here with the others also.)


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Awww, come on Aeson. It may hurt, but that is no reason to get drunk.




Yeah, it ain't. Getting wasted just for the kicks of it is much better reason


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> speaking of which.... you're not originally from Arizonia are you?



I wish... At least it wouldn't be near absolute zero temperature for 1/4 of the year...


megamania said:


> Have you read the Storyhour thus far?   Give comments.  They encourage other readers to comment also.




Actually no. So far I've only read what you've written here. I haven't had the patience to read the Storyhours in quite some time. I think I have some catching up to do with at least three other stories too


----------



## Romtos

Storyhour is basically story writing?
Or is there some twist to it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it ain't. Getting wasted just for the kicks of it is much better reason




OMG!  The rat came back from his metal fest.  That must mean that a large portion of Finland must have been raised.  Damn vikings!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Romtos said:


> Storyhour is basically story writing?
> Or is there some twist to it?




Yes and no.


Some are stories, pure and simple, others are basically the events that happened in someone's campaign / one off game in prose form.... with embellishments and dramatization.

Then there is the War of the Burning Sky...  that was a campaign turning into a story turned into a enworld published novel turn into an adventure path. 

Needless to say, I haven't read it and most likely won't ever read it. (OH SNAP!)


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it ain't. Getting wasted just for the kicks of it is much better reason




I really should have foreseen this sort of reply.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Romtos said:


> I've only been around since 3.5 so I haven't bought them that many times over again. (Then again, I bought some second edition stuff, so I went retro.)




I started in about 2000 when 3.0 first came out. Although did a brief foray into some rudamentary gaming with my cousin and a friend who lived 2 doors up on my street before that friend moved to California when he was 14. First game we did in 2000 was a mix of the older 2e crowd and some college students from UNCG.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:


> In the end there can be only me.




True. There can be only one Aeson.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:


> Awww, come on Aeson. It may hurt, but that is no reason to get drunk.




True. The pain will still be there when you finally sober up. It just takes time to get over the pain and to have it be bearable.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, it ain't. Getting wasted just for the kicks of it is much better reason




Yeah. Closest I got to that was doing Lemon Drops with a friend of mine until she passed out. I went back to my hotel room and got on the internet, too drunk to drive home to give one of my cats some medicine.


----------



## Wereserpent

call sad happy Feeling now without starting overflowing, in the chest hot Love of the inner part of the pupil was known in the voice which is informed thinly Because equal to a quantity to look at the immense (wide) to be sky is accustomed strongly Because it can keep walking As for the love which exceeds call time and wraps this everything Quietly, the time is repeated and also the tip of 100 year shines strongly The bond which is not with other two returns to the place where one chest has been less crowded It is kind in the extent where that day be too dazzling the world is painful In order to look at the sky, because it is accustomed strongly, Already, one time so, the bond which is not with other two returns to the place where one chest which can be thought has been less crowded Because it can keep walking


----------



## Romtos

Darth K'Trava said:


> I started in about 2000 when 3.0 first came out. Although did a brief foray into some rudamentary gaming with my cousin and a friend who lived 2 doors up on my street before that friend moved to California when he was 14. First game we did in 2000 was a mix of the older 2e crowd and some college students from UNCG.




What are you playing now?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Romtos said:


> What are you playing now?




3.5 Both Homebrew campaigns and Forgotten Realms.


----------



## Aeson

I would try to get Darth to help me forget. I just think she wouldn't go for it.lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> Hikikomori!




Try to say that 5 times fast while drunk, with a hiccup and a stutter.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Try to say that 5 times fast while drunk, with a hiccup and a stutter.




I think it would be tough trying to say almost ANYTHING while drunk, with a hiccup and a stutter.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> OMG!  The rat came back from his metal fest.  That must mean that a large portion of Finland must have been raised.  Damn vikings!




Go Vikings!  Wait, you didn't mean the football team, did you?  Still bitter about last week's game.  Can't believe how horrible we did.


----------



## Wereserpent

ZOMG DOGGY!!!!!!!!

*Glomps Dog Moon*


----------



## megamania

Romtos said:


> Storyhour is basically story writing?
> Or is there some twist to it?




Different origins for different writers.

Creation Schema was based on my group of co-workers in the campaign world of Eberron.  I wrote it as it happened.  I started with the intro adventure in the campaign book and built it up to a Epic level adventure.  At about level 16 the group decided to get into drugs so I disbanded it.   Kinda sucks.

Under a Dark, Strikeforce: Morituri, Siberys Seven and John Play are all where I did up the characters and in a sense I DM and play at the same time.  Each of these have VERY different feel to them.

Khyber Crawler was my first attempt at gaming with my kids.  They had fun but it stalled.

Eldeen reaches is the second game with them which is current.



and yes.... I enjoy writing Storyhours though I wish I had more feedback and comments given.   I guess they save that for the 4-5 popular guys.


----------



## megamania

wow.... looks like I will hit 13,000 posts sometime tonight.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Try to say that 5 times fast while drunk, with a hiccup and a stutter.




I can't say it once while sober with nothing in my mouth.








I need a dew.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> ZOMG DOGGY!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Dog Moon*




*Glomps Galeros*


----------



## Dog Moon

The Wild won tonight.  They beat Calgary.  Woohoo!

2-1 in overtime.  An excellent game.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

megamania said:


> wow.... looks like I will hit 13,000 posts sometime tonight.




13,000 posts...are you sober?!?!?!?!?

Unless you're drunk, that is some _really_ crappy driving!

Ah, who am I kidding- that's crappy driving sober or sloshed.


----------



## megamania

.... while the wife is beating the car with a golf club. 



Tiger tiger tiger.....   putting into too many 'ho s  (playing a game of 18 ho's I suspose)


----------



## Relique du Madde

I sware, Tiger is in the wrong line of buisness.  He should have been trained for another sport or occupatiuon that is more "skank friendly."  Few of those chicks he hooked up with here just a hair above "airport stripper" quality


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:


> The Wild won tonight. They beat Calgary. Woohoo!
> 
> 2-1 in overtime. An excellent game.



 That's hockey, right?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dude...he got away with it for how long?

Kobe Bryant screws up, and the reporters are on him within a week or a month.

Tiger?  Its more than a year for most of this!

Or, if William Blake were around, would he come up with this?



> Tyger! Tyger! cheats on wife
> In the tourneys of the night,
> What paparazzo hand or eye
> Hath framed thy roving, roaming eye?
> 
> With what distant tweets through skies
> Stoked the fire of thine eyes?
> With females dared he conspire?
> What the hand dare seize the liar?
> 
> And what wrecker, and what tart.
> Could twist the sinews of thy heart?
> And when thy heart began to beat,
> What dread hand? And what dread feet?
> 
> What about the Ball, the Chain?
> In what furnace was thy brain?
> Whats the number? Whats the tally?
> Have you done someone named Sally?
> 
> When the stars threw down their spears,
> And watered heaven with their tears,
> Did he smile his work to see?
> Did he who made the Lamb make thee?
> 
> Tyger! Tyger! cheats on wife
> In the tourneys of the night,
> What paparazzo hand or eye
> Hath framed thy roving, roaming eye?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thats because more people watch Basketball then even care about Golf.  Thus its easy for most people to pick out Kobe in a crowd then they would Tiger.   Also appearantly, all the girls Tiger slept with were better at keeping secrets (or were well paid until right before Thanksgiving)..


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm having one of those spans of time when my mind is just making strange connections.  A couple of examples:

1) I was driving down the street and saw a sign for one of the local schools that was advertising a band performance.  However, when I saw "Cougar Band tonight at _______," I thought of older women on stage with instruments.

2) For some reason, I asked myself, "If the Romans use "X" to represent the number 10, what symbol do they use to represent the function "multiply?"

3) Someone made a comment about how far we've come from the 1970s in the USA that we could now elect a black President.  My mind thought..."What if?"

A black President in the 1970s...complete with blowout Afro, wearing a daishiki, platforms & flares.  Taking on the Iranian hostage takers, not with diplomacy or Special Forces types in helicopters, but *PRESIDENT SHAFT* blaxploitation style, with twin .50cal Desert Eagles blazing!  Hmmm...

Note to self- contact Samuel L. Jackson and Quentin Tarentino.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I sware, Tiger is in the wrong line of buisness.  He should have been trained for another sport or occupatiuon that is more "skank friendly."  Few of those chicks he hooked up with here just a hair above "airport stripper" quality




Football player- "Touchdown!"

Baseball Player- "Grand Slam!"

Golf- "Hole in One!"


In the end its all...."Ugh.  Get out."


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 3) Someone made a comment about how far we've come from the 1970s in the USA that we could now elect a black President.  My mind thought..."What if?"
> 
> A black President in the 1970s...complete with blowout Afro, wearing a daishiki, platforms & flares.  Taking on the Iranian hostage takers, not with diplomacy or Special Forces types in helicopters, but *PRESIDENT SHAFT* blaxploitation style, with twin .50cal Desert Eagles blazing!  Hmmm...
> 
> Note to self- contact Samuel L. Jackson and Quentin Tarentino.




LOL! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 3) Someone made a comment about how far we've come from the 1970s in the USA that we could now elect a black President.  My mind thought..."What if?"
> 
> A black President in the 1970s...complete with blowout Afro, wearing a daishiki, platforms & flares.  Taking on the Iranian hostage takers, not with diplomacy or Special Forces types in helicopters, but *PRESIDENT SHAFT* blaxploitation style, with twin .50cal Desert Eagles blazing!  Hmmm...
> 
> Note to self- contact Samuel L. Jackson and Quentin Tarentino.




_"In a world filled with Iranian terrorists, only one person can bring home American Hostages.. and that man is the PRESIDENT!"_

Brad Pit:"Are you sure the president said that he was going to Iran to talk to the Hijacker's, himself?"
Namelesss black actress: "I diden't say that!  I sed, tha President is going to Iran ta bring tha hostages home, cuz he's one bad mamba jamba!"
Samuel L Jackson: "Shantel, You better watch your mouth..."

_"The acclaimed director of Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs, and Inglourious Basterds brings you a movie so outrageously bad-ass that you have to see it to believe it. Starting Chuck Norris, Brad Pitt, Eli Roth, Christian Bale and Samuel L Jackson is  PRESIDENT! SHAFT"_

Samuel L Jackson: "I'm going to give you to the count of three, to get yo Mother BEEEP BEEP for brains Raggity  BEEP OUT of this plane!  Three! "'

*SLJ pulls out two guns*


----------



## megamania

"Senate approval my a**!   No hive a** honky is going to tell me what I can and can not do!"


Oh lordy... it would sell but I fear what the monitors will think of it here.......




and we can't forget the "red threat" in there neither.  I smell an oscar folks. (or at least an MTV movie award)


----------



## megamania

So where is Aeson?   I hope not drinkin'.   I'm doing that instead!   On my eighth and going strong.  Pizza and pretzels will do that 


Keep telling myself to work on my kid's Storyhour but I find myself either cruisin' En World or working on John Play.


----------



## megamania

Did something else today I should not have-   bought miniatures, hero clix, a gamin' book and a handful of DVDs.


The internet is sooooo easy to abuse.

X-Files seasons 2, 3 and 4

36 DDM figures

5-6 Heroclix

a few novels

I am sooooo bad.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> and we can't forget the "red threat" in there neither.  I smell an oscar folks. (or at least an MTV movie award)




Yeah... we'll also include Dolph Lundgren in it so we can have an iconic "Russian" character actor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*President Shaft Goes to Moscow?*

or wait a few years until the Russians invade to the south, at the tail end of his 2nd term...*Shaftganistan*!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> So where is Aeson?   I hope not drinkin'.



I was. I went to a party which was a mistake. Now I think I'm going to start drinking in earnest. I hate my life. I'm ready for a new one.

If you guys don't see me around I did something really stupid.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here's a suggestion...Do something smart instead, so you don't do something stupid.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I was. I went to a party which was a mistake. Now I think I'm going to start drinking in earnest. I hate my life. I'm ready for a new one.
> 
> If you guys don't see me around I did something really stupid.




Wait a dang darn minute there.... that's MY shkickt... not yours.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I was. I went to a party which was a mistake. Now I think I'm going to start drinking in earnest. I hate my life. I'm ready for a new one.
> 
> If you guys don't see me around I did something really stupid.


----------



## Blackrat

I shall now perform the Turkey Curse!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pelt's the rat with a hot dog weiner.


----------



## Blackrat

It's not friday!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> It's not friday!




Yes it is. I changed my window's calender to Friday so I can have more time.


----------



## Blackrat

This is now devolving into an obscure religious war... Which ofcourse probably doesn't matter even if it should, since it's quite probable that there's no-one besides me and Relique who understand it


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Yes it is. I changed my window's calender to Friday so I can have more time.




Well then pelt me some hot-dog buns too! And once you have done that, I shall excommunicate you for that transgression!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> This is now devolving into an obscure religious war... Which ofcourse probably doesn't matter even if it should, since it's quite probable that there's no-one besides me and Relique who understand it


----------



## Blackrat

Thanks a lot Relique. Now I'm hungry and want some hotdogs...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mission Accomplished


----------



## Blackrat

To your annoyance I'm not going to get hotdogs. Neener neener neener! Instead I'll have some extremely suspicious looking and even more suspicious tasting finnish cuisine


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> To your annoyance I'm not going to get hotdogs. Neener neener neener! Instead I'll have some extremely suspicious looking and even more suspicious tasting finnish cuisine




Let ,me guess a fermented shark roll covered in Raindeer snot and gizzards?


----------



## Blackrat

We don't have sharks out here... I was thinking more of cow and pork innards, grinded into an ungodly and unrecognisable mass, then rolled into a pastry and deepfried...

You know... Technically that could describe corn-dogs


----------



## Relique du Madde

Then which North European country is the one with those fermented shark rolls?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I think its Iceland.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I believe so too... Could be the norse too


----------



## megamania

I can tell I'm stressed & depressed.   I'm gaining weight and snacking like a madman.

Instead of working on the storyhours I watched the first half of Indiania Jones Last Crusade and ate a 14 inch everything in the house pizza, a turkey sandwich, 1/2 box of cookies, 1/2 gallon of milk, 1 liter of Diet Pepsi and nibbled on various goods in between.

Until Friday is over I will be a man possessed.  Then I'll be a man repossessed as the bills begin to pour in.

To top things off.... furnance broke Saturday morning.


HEY AESON_ SAve me a beer or two!


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Here's a suggestion...Do something smart instead, so you don't do something stupid.




Better to be a Smartass than a Dumbass.    Or so I have been told.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 13,000 posts...are you sober?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Unless you're drunk, that is some _really_ crappy driving!
> 
> Ah, who am I kidding- that's crappy driving sober or sloshed.




Very crappy. 



megamania said:


> .... while the wife is beating the car with a golf club.
> 
> 
> 
> Tiger tiger tiger.....   putting into too many 'ho s  (playing a game of 18 ho's I suspose)




Tiger the Idiot.



Relique du Madde said:


> I sware, Tiger is in the wrong line of buisness.  He should have been trained for another sport or occupatiuon that is more "skank friendly."  Few of those chicks he hooked up with here just a hair above "airport stripper" quality




Tiger shops at Hookers r' Us.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Dude...he got away with it for how long?
> 
> Kobe Bryant screws up, and the reporters are on him within a week or a month.
> 
> Tiger?  Its more than a year for most of this!
> 
> Or, if William Blake were around, would he come up with this?




Well, when you're a BILLIONAIRE like Tiger is, you can afford to pay off your hookers so the wife doesn't know... 



Relique du Madde said:


> Thats because more people watch Basketball then even care about Golf.  Thus its easy for most people to pick out Kobe in a crowd then they would Tiger.   Also appearantly, all the girls Tiger slept with were better at keeping secrets (or were well paid until right before Thanksgiving)..




Golf=boring as hell. If the crowd can't get into the game, then why are they there? I prefer sports that are more lively than golf could ever dream of being. Unless it's horsing around while playing Putt Putt.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:


> Better to be a Smartass than a Dumbass.    Or so I have been told.....




I agree.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:


> Golf=boring as hell. If the crowd can't get into the game, then why are they there? I prefer sports that are more lively than golf could ever dream of being. Unless it's horsing around while playing Putt Putt.




Happy Gilmore



Allow Calvin (of Calvin & Hobbes) to rewrite the rules to golf.  Any sport that requires a football helmet and pillows tied to the front and back of the body can't be any worse.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> That's hockey, right?




Yes.  If I know that, you should know that too.  

*Dog Moon who is only very randomly interested in hockey*


----------



## megamania

Back in the 80's I loved watching Ice Hockey.


I also started an excerise program that only last a few games.

20 sit ups or 10 pushups any time a beer commercial came on.   I was tired before the end of the first period!


----------



## Aeson

Mega you don't have a monopoly on depression and stupidity.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Aeson said:


> Mega you don't have a monopoly on depression and stupidity.



But wouldn't it great if he had?

I mean, not for him. But for the rest of us! 

Unless it means we just have to pay him licensing fees.  At least than it's good for him, after all. If he could enjoy it. And wouldn't always give his money to Nigerian princes.


----------



## Aeson

I could be okay with that.


----------



## Aeson

I've been looking into Mutants and Masterminds. Paizo.com had a number of books on sale. I've always wanted to find a really good and easy super hero game. My first impression is they have some of the dumbest names. The Mad Maple? A fanatic Canadian.lol


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I've been looking into Mutants and Masterminds. Paizo.com had a number of books on sale. I've always wanted to find a really good and easy super hero game. My first impression is they have some of the dumbest names. The Mad Maple? A fanatic Canadian.lol




I want the SAGA system RPG that was used for the Dragonlance Fifth Age Game back in the late nineties. It was a card based system.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I've been looking into Mutants and Masterminds. Paizo.com had a number of books on sale. I've always wanted to find a really good and easy super hero game. My first impression is they have some of the dumbest names. The Mad Maple? A fanatic Canadian.lol




That's because all of the good names are already used up by the comic book industry.  Maybe if some comic book writers came up with some of the fluff for Super Hero RPGs then maybe things would get better...







... then again, the comic book industry did make some real stinkers.  No matter. Hopefully some day, someone would pick up the exciting adventures of the EXploding Lemming (assuming someone buys the rights to use that name from Rockstar).


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I want the SAGA system RPG that was used for the Dragonlance Fifth Age Game back in the late nineties. It was a card based system.



Give me your address and I'll send you mine. Opened but unused.



Relique du Madde said:


> That's because all of the good names are already used up by the comic book industry.  Maybe if some comic book writers came up with some of the fluff for Super Hero RPGs then maybe things would get better...
> 
> 
> 
> ... then again, the comic book industry did make some real stinkers.  No matter. Hopefully some day, someone would pick up the exciting adventures of the EXploding Lemming (assuming someone buys the rights to use that name from Rockstar).



I know some actual comics are bad also.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Give me your address and I'll send you mine. Opened but unused.




I will consider your offer and get back to you.


----------



## Aeson

I forgot this. I won $30 in the lottery on Saturday. I collected the money last night because I kept forgetting the ticket. It's the most I've won. It's not much but it's the best thing to happen to me in weeks.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Mega you don't have a monopoly on depression and stupidity.




10% Mega
10% Mania
10% Al
10% Sith Lord Mania
09% Ugh (he has the stupidity mastered as a primitive pre-man humanoid)

49% total.   The other 51% is made of of about 99.999999 % humanity.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> That's because all of the good names are already used up by the comic book industry.  Maybe if some comic book writers came up with some of the fluff for Super Hero RPGs then maybe things would get better...




In high school, college and my early twenties I had created literally hundreds of characters.  Some names were very bad but others....

Megamania
Survivor
Ranger
Lethal Weapon
Marauder
Fire-Ice
and so on.....

then there is the terrible names....

Strong Guy (oh wait... I invented him in 1974 and Marvel.... Lawyers!  I want my Lawyer!)

Firebird....(errrrrrrr Lawyer....?)
Alien..... (errr..... won't win that one)


seriously....

Weapona
Ranger-X
Spider-Hulk ("invented" him in 1976)
Rubber Hulk (don't ask)
Black Monster
Dr. Dot


----------



## megamania

Speaking of legal treachery....


I am more convinced than ever that Kieth Baker and I share the same mind.

Much of Eberron is similiar to my Homebrew world of Jenner's World.

Now, as I'm reading his latest Eberron Book - Son of Khyber- he is also developing and doing a story similiar to one I will be exploring in John Play.... Aberrant Dragonmarks grouping together to demand respect from the "true" dragonmarks.   WTF!!!!!!   Where is my laywer?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> I won $30 in the lottery on Saturday.




Awesome.

This year I have spent about 120 and won 11.  Sucks for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, I haven't won any money in the lottery this year.  

Wait, I think I hear something.  Dang, I'm being told that to win, I actually have to buy a ticket.  Bah.


----------



## megamania

Link:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...nt-weapon-whom-weilds-itself.html#post5032227

Crazy idea Tim and I got.  A Psionic Intelligent Weapon that... weilds itself.


Since you guys think outside of the box I thought I would ask you guys also....


possible and how weird (aka fun) would it be?

Psionic powers = Create Astral Construct.  Construct would then weild the sword as ordered by... the sword itself.


John Play has a new villian!  [insert evil DM laughter here  ]

thoughts?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> In high school, college and my early twenties I had created literally hundreds of characters.  Some names were very bad but others....
> 
> Megamania
> Survivor
> Ranger
> Lethal Weapon
> Marauder
> Fire-Ice
> and so on.....
> 
> then there is the terrible names....
> 
> Strong Guy (oh wait... I invented him in 1974 and Marvel.... Lawyers!  I want my Lawyer!)
> 
> Firebird....(errrrrrrr Lawyer....?)
> Alien..... (errr..... won't win that one)
> 
> 
> seriously....
> 
> Weapona
> Ranger-X
> Spider-Hulk ("invented" him in 1976)
> Rubber Hulk (don't ask)
> Black Monster
> Dr. Dot




My "super hero" world was originally anime based but in it we had characters which were based on Ranma 1/2 characters, Tank Police, Dragon Ball Z (before it became popular), and Street Fighter.

There were several mutant animal/furry character groups.  One of them was the Red Clawed Avengers which ironically had characters that mimicked various characters from various Avenger line-ups (even though I didn't know who was in the Marvel Avengers at the time).

I should mention that alot of the names were based all puns..


----------



## megamania

Captain Carrot and the Amazing Zoo Crew


and the newest.... Pet Avengers!   Lockjaw and all the Marvel "animals" form a team.



Watership Down was only the beginning!


----------



## Aeson

I may have spent a lot more than I've won. It's just a larger pay off than normal. Most times I get 1 or 2 or a free ticket. I think I may have won $7 once years ago.

Dog Moon, you should play. Lots of fun just thinking of what you can spend the money on. You never know, you might get lucky.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Psionic powers = Create Astral Construct.  Construct would then weild the sword as ordered by... the sword itself




I love it. Though it could also use psionic domination and take over some happless victims. So lets say it always transform the victim to have levels and skills and whatnots that are identical. That's the only clue that instead of hundreds of faceless mooks these are technically all the same creature...

Or other idea. The sword is intelligent and the sword also has the "dancing" enchantment... So it just floats around, controlled by it's own intellect...


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> Link:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...nt-weapon-whom-weilds-itself.html#post5032227
> 
> Crazy idea Tim and I got. A Psionic Intelligent Weapon that... weilds itself.
> 
> 
> Since you guys think outside of the box I thought I would ask you guys also....
> 
> 
> possible and how weird (aka fun) would it be?
> 
> Psionic powers = Create Astral Construct. Construct would then weild the sword as ordered by... the sword itself.
> 
> 
> John Play has a new villian! [insert evil DM laughter here  ]
> 
> thoughts?



 If it could weild itself it wouldn't need a date. 


Relique du Madde said:


> My "super hero" world was originally anime based but in it we had characters which were based on Ranma 1/2 characters, Tank Police, Dragon Ball Z (before it became popular), and Street Fighter.
> 
> There were several mutant animal/furry character groups. One of them was the Red Clawed Avengers which ironically had characters that mimicked various characters from various Avenger line-ups (even though I didn't know who was in the Marvel Avengers at the time).
> 
> I should mention that alot of the names were based all puns..



 I played a very short lived BESM game based on Ranma. We all had a cursed form we turned into when hit with water.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> 10% Mega
> 10% Mania
> 10% Al
> 10% Sith Lord Mania
> 09% Ugh (he has the stupidity mastered as a primitive pre-man humanoid)
> 
> 49% total. The other 51% is made of of about 99.999999 % humanity.



 You're still here. You're not as depressed or as stupid as you think. The grave yard is full of people that aren't.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I've not won in the lottery this year.

But then, that would have been very surprising, as I don't even play.


----------



## Aeson

Bad things come to mind when thinking of a German lottery. Very bad things.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Bad things come to mind when thinking of a German lottery. Very bad things.




Bad things come to mind whenever you add "German" to most things..  Case in point, if I needed to go on a crash diet, I would never head to a German fat camp.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> Bad things come to mind whenever you add "German" to most things..


----------



## Aeson

To be fair. Would you go to something with American in the name? American fat camp? It would be where you go to get fat. lol


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> I forgot this. I won $30 in the lottery on Saturday. I collected the money last night because I kept forgetting the ticket. It's the most I've won. It's not much but it's the best thing to happen to me in weeks.




Huzzah for lottery wins!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> To be fair. Would you go to something with American in the name? American fat camp? It would be where you go to get fat. lol




Strangely, if you add the word "French" to most things it becomes almost pr0no-graphic.... Those bastards.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mmmmm...

French French Fries?

OMIGOSH- you're right!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

It seems ENWorld has attracted a visitor from the frozen North part of Europe.

I posted in German- hopefully, a language the OP understands despite it not being the one he posted in- but I know there are other "Norsemen" around ENWorld, and as I recall, some visit this thread often.


So, if you think you can help, check out:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...style-earthwood-archer-3-5-a.html#post5033150


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It seems ENWorld has attracted a visitor from the frozen North part of Europe.
> 
> I posted in German- hopefully, a language the OP understands despite it not being the one he posted in- but I know there are other "Norsemen" around ENWorld, and as I recall, some visit this thread often.
> 
> 
> So, if you think you can help, check out:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...style-earthwood-archer-3-5-a.html#post5033150




Wait..  YOU KNOW GERMAN!?!?!?  Damn... you ARE metal!

Dude.. we need to drag the rat into that thread to see if he understands what that guy is saying.  That way the rat would have a reason to post with those funny north european characters.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hay Guyz! Wutz up this foxhole?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cold weather.    It's like in the 70s during the day.  *Spoken smuggly since he knows that the East Coast and Europe has been frozen over by Global Warming*


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Cold weather.    It's like in the 70s during the day.  *Spoken smuggly since he knows that the East Coast and Europe has been frozen over by Global Warming*




It is in the 40s(Fahrenheit) where I am.


----------



## Aeson

Eat this suckas. 39F.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Eat this suckas. 39F.




It hit 20F when I was at College.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> It hit 20F when I was at College.



We've had nights in the 20s so far this year. We've even had threats of sleet and snow. That normally doesn't happen so early. 
Your college isn't in Texas is it? You go to school up North right?

I just got off the phone with a guy in Tampa. He said it was in the 60s.


----------



## Blackrat

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It seems ENWorld has attracted a visitor from the frozen North part of Europe.
> 
> I posted in German- hopefully, a language the OP understands despite it not being the one he posted in- but I know there are other "Norsemen" around ENWorld, and as I recall, some visit this thread often.
> 
> 
> So, if you think you can help, check out:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...style-earthwood-archer-3-5-a.html#post5033150




Ack... Danish... *Facepalm*... I'll try to figure out what he's saying...


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> It hit 20F when I was at College.




It's been under 0 this whole week... And that's with your silly Fahrenheits that make no sense at all...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> It's been under 0 this whole week... And that's with your silly Fahrenheits that make no sense at all...



 Oh like that Calvin and Hobbs system you people use is any better. They all get you to the same point.


----------



## Aeson

I'm bored. Entertain me, wenches.


----------



## megamania

Puppies.


Think Puppies.


----------



## megamania

Not much happen' here either.  Daughter is at Basketball camp.  Then we pick her up and go to Rutland for X-mas lunch with Outlaws.  then drop daughter off at  friends for an over night.  Then food shop.  Then do Storyhours.




Two good things-

Wife is recovering well.  Appears to be non-cancerous which is good.

350 X-mas bonus from the factory.  I wasn't expecting anything.  So this is good.  Maybe I can still get all of my bills out this month and on time.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Two good things-
> 
> Wife is recovering well.  Appears to be non-cancerous which is good.
> 
> 350 X-mas bonus from the factory.  I wasn't expecting anything.  So this is good.  Maybe I can still get all of my bills out this month and on time.




Those are two very good things to hear. Hope this manages to make your holiday season that bit better.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> We've had nights in the 20s so far this year. We've even had threats of sleet and snow. That normally doesn't happen so early.
> Your college isn't in Texas is it? You go to school up North right?
> 
> I just got off the phone with a guy in Tampa. He said it was in the 60s.




Nope, my College is in Texas.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Looks out his window* Nice and sunny!   Eat that!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm an Army Brat, so we moved around a lot.

For a while, it seemed that everywhere we moved, we encountered "record breaking" weather of some kind.

For example, when I was a kid living in Manhattan...Kansas...we had an arctic blizzard that was so cold, it hit -50F.  Farther north, even Alaskans and Canadians were complaining about how their special thermometers were breaking.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Farther north, even Alaskans and Canadians were complaining about how their special thermometers were breaking.




I shed no tears for them.  Just as those that say it is too hot in the deep south.


----------



## megamania

Tim is having a really good time right now as we discuss some of the scenes I have planned for John Play's next storyhour.  Corpse Creature T-Rexs lead by a Corpse Creature Dire T-Rex and how they would attack a Lightning Rail full of dwarves within the Mournlands.


If only I could script.... I could write movies!   not


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Those are two very good things to hear. Hope this manages to make your holiday season that bit better.




Still no X-mas spirit but I am joking around again.  Its a start.


----------



## megamania

Finished updating my kids Storyhour.  Now I have to update my daughter's Summoned Nature's Ally list (went up in level) then I get to work on John Play again (yahhhh!)



Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  Later.


----------



## the Jester

_Swift Drive-By Hiving!_

Cheers, folks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Ack... Danish... *Facepalm*... I'll try to figure out what he's saying...




Hmmm...

"Danish Facepalm"

Good name for a band!


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> If only I could script.... I could write movies!   not




Hell, if I could script yesterday's game, it'd make one hell of a scene for a star wars movie...

Player's do something completely unexpected... Check!
Can you incorporate the planned sequence to their action... No way in hell
Throw away your notes (literally and physically throw them over your shoulder)... Check!
Now draft the next half of the adventure on the spot and improvise... Check!

If you are familiar with the wotc free Dawn of Defiance campaign for Star Wars SAGA, we started the Echoes of the Jedi part yesterday. It starts with a pirateship opening hailing and delivering the cliche "disarm your weapons, lower your shields and prepare to be boarded. Resistance is futile... yada yada..." stuff and is supposed to become a space battle between the two ships... Instead, my players say "Ok" and let the enemies tractor beam them into docking (This is the moment where I stare them blankly and say "YOU WHAT" and then physically rip the page from my notes and throw it away ). And then they draft an outrageous plan to commandeer the pirate ship. So instead of ONE railroad encounter I need to improvise a whole shipfull of pirates, take into account the PCs' plan that leaves the ship momentarily without artificial gravity (a side-effect they did not anticipate) and lights (all but one PC have means of fighting in total darkness)

So one single encounter ended up becoming a total adventure in itself and ate the time of a whole gaming session...


----------



## megamania

sounds about right 


My plots by the seat of my pants skills were only okay until I began DMing for Bill and Clinton (Creation Schema).  I learned to shift gears and throw out entire adventures and smile while doing it.  (Bluff +12)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hell, if I could script yesterday's game, it'd make one hell of a scene for a star wars movie...
> 
> Player's do something completely unexpected... Check!
> Can you incorporate the planned sequence to their action... No way in hell
> Throw away your notes (literally and physically throw them over your shoulder)... Check!
> Now draft the next half of the adventure on the spot and improvise... Check!
> 
> If you are familiar with the wotc free Dawn of Defiance campaign for Star Wars SAGA, we started the Echoes of the Jedi part yesterday. It starts with a pirateship opening hailing and delivering the cliche "disarm your weapons, lower your shields and prepare to be boarded. Resistance is futile... yada yada..." stuff and is supposed to become a space battle between the two ships... Instead, my players say "Ok" and let the enemies tractor beam them into docking (This is the moment where I stare them blankly and say "YOU WHAT" and then physically rip the page from my notes and throw it away ). And then they draft an outrageous plan to commandeer the pirate ship. So instead of ONE railroad encounter I need to improvise a whole shipfull of pirates, take into account the PCs' plan that leaves the ship momentarily without artificial gravity (a side-effect they did not anticipate) and lights (all but one PC have means of fighting in total darkness)
> 
> So one single encounter ended up becoming a total adventure in itself and ate the time of a whole gaming session...




Damn...  It looks like you'll have to have a lot of added ideas planned out for that epic change you were planning on doing for the end of the campaign, cause if they they derailed the game during a cliche imagin what they would do during the fan-fict money shot ending.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

the Jester said:


> _Swift Drive-By Hiving!_
> 
> Cheers, folks!




Waaaaah! I got drive-byed!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

It's in the low 40s here. Snow still on the ground but not on the roads.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:


> It's been under 0 this whole week... And that's with your silly Fahrenheits that make no sense at all...




Well if the rest of the world would get off this metric system trip they're on..... 

Haven't used Metric since having to take physics classes.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> "Danish Facepalm"
> 
> Good name for a band!




Or a new snack....


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## the Jester

Relique du Madde said:


>




Yeah, but Superman would have an edge, since Goku would spend 15 hours yelling about how is gonna fight, before he actually starts to fight.


----------



## megamania

Isn't Goru's powers spiritual aka magical in nature?   Supes would have problems.


I have only seen one episode of the anime and yeah... lots of posturing and talking.



In the end.... the winner is.....   Batman.


----------



## Relique du Madde

the Jester said:


> Yeah, but Superman would have an edge, since Goku would spend 15 hours yelling about how is gonna fight, before he actually starts to fight.




Yeah, remember when Superman gets close to winning, Vegeta will appear then spout "Only I shall Defeat Kakarot" which will lead to Superman eventually defeating Vegeta while Goku takes a sensu bean.

Then Superman will come back to Goku and Goku will say something like "That was fun, I should actually fight with my full strength now" and the fight will continue until Goku goes SS3, shoots a Spirit Bomb and accidentally blows up the earth.


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Waaaaah! I got drive-byed!




Is that even legal?!?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Isn't Goru's powers spiritual aka magical in nature?   Supes would have problems.



Nope.  They are chi (life force) based martial arts training. 




> In the end.... the winner is.....   Batman.




Only if it was Bruce and not Dick.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, remember when Superman gets close to winning, Vegeta will appear then spout "Only I shall Defeat Kakarot" which will lead to Superman eventually defeating Vegeta while Goku takes a sensu bean.
> 
> Then Superman will come back to Goku and Goku will say something like "That was fun, I should actually fight with my full strength now" and the fight will continue until Goku goes SS3, shoots a Spirit Bomb and accidentally blows up the earth.




Sensu Bean?!?  Vegeta?!?


Its like its own language.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope.  They are chi (life force) based martial arts training.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if it was Bruce and not Dick.




Morale of the story.... Don't be a Dick (grayson that is)


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Sensu Bean?!?  Vegeta?!?
> 
> 
> Its like its own language.




Sensu bean = Max HP refill magic potion (in bean form)

Vegeta = this guy (Goku's arch nemesis):
http://www.gargsmoon.com/gallery/dbz/vegeta/vegeta4.jpg


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Then Superman will come back to Goku and Goku will say something like "That was fun, I should actually fight with my full strength now" and the fight will continue until Goku goes SS3, shoots a Spirit Bomb and accidentally blows up the earth.




Sounds like a Michael Bendis plot.....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Morale of the story.... Don't be a Dick (grayson that is)




I'm not paying attention to the current Batman storylines, but hopw many times has Dick Grayson 'jobbed' to a villain of the arch?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Sounds like a Michael Bendis plot.....




It is.  Think every Marvel event of the last several years but with the Sentry actually being used to his full potential without having to be "voided" out of the issue so that thefeatured X-man/Avenger character can get the win.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> It is.  Think every Marvel event of the last several years but with the Sentry actually being used to his full potential without having to be "voided" out of the issue so that thefeatured X-man/Avenger character can get the win.




The Sentry.

What a joke.

"The power of 10,000 exploding suns."

How many times have we seen him easily killed only to reappear with no explanation or reason given?   Is he just to fill in the pages?  Is he why a story that can be told in two books lasts six?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> The Sentry.
> 
> What a joke.
> 
> "The power of 10,000 exploding suns."
> 
> How many times have we seen him easily killed only to reappear with no explanation or reason given?   Is he just to fill in the pages?  Is he why a story that can be told in two books lasts six?




I totally agree.  I wonder why Marvel continues to believe that having an ineffectual version of Superman who does NOTHING besides going schizo to create drama or pouting because "the world being bad place" is cool or inspiring.   I sort of wish they fixed him and I don't know, threw him into the Cosmic end of the Marvel universe where someone of his power level would be on-par with everyone else.


----------



## megamania

They need to just admit that the Sentry is a hoax created by the illuminati to use as a boogey man.



I have come to truely prefer more "street level" heroes than gods of the gods.


----------



## the Jester

Oh Jesus, the Sentry- what a piece of work. Er, crap, I mean.

Neat idea. Played out in about 20 pages. Do something else- resolve something, use him, kill him for good, whatever, but quit boring me with him.

It's rare that a character as relatively new to comics as him can annoy me so much, given how rarely I get to read any comics anymore. But the Sentry? Bah. Give me back the Kree robots.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think this sums up all or thoughts on Sentry....


----------



## the Jester

megamania said:


> Is that even legal?!?




I will make it legal. 
[/Palpatine]


----------



## Relique du Madde

True derailment:

Working on a Space Spagettiwestern, then suddently finding yourself coming up with ideas for a Spagetti Wierd Western (using pulp super heroics).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> I think this sums up all or thoughts on Sentry....




That is quite, quite awesome.

Now we just need to add Apollo from the Authority into the mix...


----------



## Wereserpent

Ra tilt!


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> That is quite, quite awesome.
> 
> Now we just need to add Apollo from the Authority into the mix...




I'm sure he would agree so long as he was between them getting all of the action.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ra tilt?!?!  Who you think you are? Amelia* from Slayers?

But it's funny.  At first I looked at that avitar and thought "Wow Galeros actually put up a poor quality low reselution picture of himself!?!"  Then I noticed it was actually an image from some anime.



* I forgot who used to use that spell in Slayers, but I was pretty sure it wasn't Lina Inverse.[/color]


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Ra tilt?!?!  Who you think you are? Amelia* from Slayers?
> 
> But it's funny.  At first I looked at that avitar and thought "Wow Galeros actually put up a poor quality low reselution picture of himself!?!"  Then I noticed it was actually an image from some anime.
> 
> 
> 
> * I forgot who used to use that spell in Slayers, but I was pretty sure it wasn't Lina Inverse.[/color]




Yeah, it was the only good image I could find of him. I would gladly take a higher quality image of Satou anyone cared to make.

And yes, it is Amelia(And Zelgadis) who can cast Ra Tilt.


----------



## Wereserpent

Now I am Madarame.


----------



## the Jester

On another note, after 33 years together, my mom and stepdad are getting married the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson

Hiya Jester. Nice to see you around here.

After 33 years? Did he finally knock her up?lol


----------



## the Jester

No, she finally gave in. 

(Actually, it's partially financially motivated- he is probably not going to last a whole lot longer, and even though they are California domestic partners, the Feds don't recognize that for any kind of social security benefit reason.)


----------



## Aeson

And I thought men were hard to get to committ.


----------



## Aeson

the Jester said:


> I will make it legal.
> [/Palpatine]



 While you're at it, can you get prostitution legalized? lol


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

the Jester said:


> On another note, after 33 years together, my mom and stepdad are getting married the day after tomorrow.




Huzzah! Hope it's a happy day for all concerned. 

With cake.


----------



## megamania

the Jester said:


> On another note, after 33 years together, my mom and stepdad are getting married the day after tomorrow.




Congrats.


Its never too late to get married.


----------



## megamania

It feels like I have not done anything today (because its not what I want to do properly) but once I look back at it-  I've been busy.

Made five CDs (3 for me and 2 for Cathy)
Entered four CDs into Computer
Finished cathy's Summon Animal List Stats for Level III
Listed all of her possible Shape Shift animals she can become now that she is a Druid lv 5 (what a list!)
Tried (but not very hard) to get ahold of bill collector whom is after my butt

along with the usual get the kids up, fed, dressed and out the door.

For my next 3 hours I will watch a movie, eat some lunch, put my Bonus check in the bank, do orders at the store, Bu a few forgotten things for CHEX party mix and wrap the last of the gifts.

Never a dull moment.


----------



## the Jester

Aeson said:


> While you're at it, can you get prostitution legalized? lol




I could, but it would be cheaper for you to just go to Nevada.


----------



## Relique du Madde

the Jester said:


> I could, but it would be cheaper for you to just go to Nevada.




Especially considering that all those "leave California and move to Nevada" commercials mention that Nevada has no Income Tax.


----------



## Aeson

the Jester said:


> I could, but it would be cheaper for you to just go to Nevada.



 Think of the economy. We could put so many to work.


Relique du Madde said:


> Especially considering that all those "leave California and move to Nevada" commercials mention that Nevada has no Income Tax.



 There are commercial encouraging people to move to Nevada?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Think of the economy. We could put so many to work.
> 
> There are commercial encouraging people to move to Nevada?




Yeah because of how messed up California is tax and business wise.  Califronia's solution to a budget problem is punching a homeless guy in the stomach then taking his money can.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah because of how messed up California is tax and business wise. Califronia's solution to a budget problem is punching a homeless guy in the stomach then taking his money can.



 That's how I solve my budget problems.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> That's how I solve my budget problems.




Yeah, but when you do it I doubt you do it so you can pay off enough from a two year old credit card bill so you could max out the card again by pay off another bill with that same card.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

So far the holidays suck. My bank account is very overdrawn. I might have to take back all the gifts I bought earlier in the week to TRY to pay power bill. Can't do the insurance....

Damn Frackin' overdraft fees. Damn. Coulda gone to Disney on all that I've paid this year due to timing issues of when to get stuff and when the money actually leaves the account.


----------



## Aeson

I bought a Kindle tonight. I'm hoping that it will be good for using at the gaming table.


----------



## megamania

rarrrgh!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

I honestly don't want X-mas to come.  



The last time I felt this miserable about myself and the situation I am in I tried to do something very stupid.   I am thinking that way but while taking a few key doctor - types with me.

15 minutes of fame.... wiping out a handful of greedy doctors and hospital board members..... sounds like the joke about 10 lawyers chained and sunk to the bottom of the ocean... its a start.  


Anyway.... Something I am trying to do here is when I get like this I will try to stay away from here so as not to bring everyone else down.  So Happy holidaze.   Later.


----------



## the Jester

Hey folks having a tough time, good luck and I hope things look up for you. 

Happy everything!


----------



## Wereserpent

Have we gained a new Hiver?


----------



## Aeson

The Jester has been here before. He'll make brief visits from time to time if I recall correctly.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> The Jester has been here before. He'll make brief visits from time to time if I recall correctly.




Ah, I see.


----------



## the Jester

Yeah, I'm old school.

I go away for years at a time, and then (like a bad vegetable) I turnip anew.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My room smells like Patchoulol ... but that's because one of the gag gifts of mine to my little brother went awry. I put an art and  craft's feathered bird into a plastic bag and poured a few drops of patchoulol oil into it.  Unfortunately, I got some of it onto my hands and the smell has tey to go away.


----------



## the Jester

If you open your window, you should attract hippies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

You mean the vile smelling half-women, have vultures that stole food from Phineas?



Wait...those are harpies.

Eh.  Same diff.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hippies, harpies, herpies.  Three things you don't want to find in your bed.


----------



## Aeson

As long as she bathes and shaves I wouldn't mind a hippie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> As long as she bathes and shaves I wouldn't mind a hippie.




If she baths and shaves then she wouldn't be a hippie.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If she bathes, doesn't shave 'cause she's relatively hairless, and is quite large...she's a hippo.


----------



## Wereserpent

How is everyone doing this Christmas Eve?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Here in Dallas, its in the mid 20's...so I've gotten out my raccoon skin fur coat and my school pennant, and I'm watching a talkee.

(Yes, that is a very, very _dumb_ joke.)

We're having a subdued Christmas- thank goodness!

My folks have all gone to Christmas mass- I'll be going to the midnight service- so I've gotten out the leftovers we were planning to eat and have started the thawing process.

Tonight's menu?  Gumbo & Rice.

Tomorrow?  Oyster dressing, Mirliton (a kind of squash a.k.a Choyote), and _possibly_ Beef Stoup (thicker than soup, thinner than stew).


----------



## Wereserpent

Cool Danny.

I am a little outside of Houston, and it is in the low 40s right now. I am going over to my grandmother's house tomorrow to have tamales for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

Quiet now.  I've chilled out a great deal since Church service.

Gifts are all under the tree includes a gift for Leaffa and Gilfer somehow sent here to the house by mistake. (Characters my kids are playing- the gifts are DnD related-  note books, paper, pencils, dice etc etc etc...)

Right now I have a good old fashioned buzz on.  Should go to sleep but can't.

Coors Light and Chocolate Chip Santa cookies don't really mix 

To all- have a Merry One.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just had tamales.  Played Illluminati.  Waiting until midnight.


----------



## the Jester

Now, now- I have to stand up for hippie chicks. There's nothing like a girl who will let you keep the bong on her back while you're doin'... you know what, never mind, this is ENW, not CM.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sounds like something from a 90s gangsta rap video.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Our younger Border Collie- about 2.5 years old- went nuts in the snow today...in a completely new fashion than her usual fashion.

We had snow on the ground, and I'm out there kicking soccer balls to the fuzzy ones, the older of which is pretending to be a Clydesdale in a Budweiser commercial- running through the deeper drifts, punching the soccer ball, etc.

And the younger one decides to _try to make a snowball._

(I say that because she was doing the same kind of stuff that she does with tennis balls in the house.)

It didn't survive her trying to toss it- heck, it wasn't really a ball, just a pile of snow she could grab- but it was cute + hilarious!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Happy Xmas to the Hive, from the UK!

I got a copy of _The Esoterrorists_ by Robin D. Laws from my gaming brother. It looks awesome and I'm thinking about running it.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Merry Hivemas!


----------



## Wereserpent

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## megamania

"It's a Wonderful life" officially occured here on the 24th.

When Tammy, Cathy and I went to church Tim stayed behind.  When we came back we found a huge box of presents and a bigger box of food just inside the door.

We asked Tim about it and he a police officer had dropped it off.

Tammy cried immediately.   I, still in my blue funk, shrugged my shoulders and carried it upstairs on the verge of feeling my pride being hurt once more (can't help my own family... some else has too).

The next day we began to open the gifts.  This was no church group that helped.  It was people whom knew us on a personal level.  I suspect the school mainly.

Family gifts.... 

snow tube.  Tammy is well known for taking the kids to the school hill to sled and aid/encourage other kids that sled there also.

Player's Handbook 1 and 2 and M Manual 4th edition.   huh?!?

Someone knew I played the game with my kids and knew I didn't play 4th edition.  I hate to say it but I had to hide a tear or two.  The other gifts for the kids were the types that only someone that knew them would get.  Basket ball.  How to draw fantasy creatures.....


I went to work at the store with a smile, wearing bells and a Santa hat.  I found the TRUE spirit of Christmas through other people's caring and sharing that I honestly thought was lost on people these days.

Once Tammy and I get our feet back on the ground and get rid of the medical bills we hope to become EXTREMELY active with this type of support / gift giving in X-mas's in the future.



To all-  have a happy holiday.

Andrew Farrell and the fam.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Well damn if that don't sound like the true spirit of Christmas is still alive and well!

Hope your 2010 is nothing but better than your 2009, man!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude, that's an awesome X-Mas story.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Happy Hivemas to all!

For those unlucky Americans that have to wait for it, I can confirm the End of Time Dr Who Xmas special is pretty fantastic. *grin*


----------



## birdmadgirl

*Hello*

Hi all. I'm just going to come out and say it, I'm a n00b on this forum and haven't gamed in a while. Not really sure if this is the appropriate area to post such, and if it is not, I apologize. I am sort of looking for an online game...something I can play via message board. Preferably with loose rules on when I have to post (I own a business and have a 3.5 year old son). 

Okay, so if I have made a forum faux pas by posting this here, again please accept my apology. I know I always hated it when newbies did that.. 

Anyhow, nice to meet you (in advance).


----------



## Relique du Madde

birdmadgirl said:


> Hi all. I'm just going to come out and say it, I'm a n00b on this forum and haven't gamed in a while. Not really sure if this is the appropriate area to post such, and if it is not, I apologize. I am sort of looking for an online game...something I can play via message board. Preferably with loose rules on when I have to post (I own a business and have a 3.5 year old son).
> 
> Okay, so if I have made a forum faux pas by posting this here, again please accept my apology. I know I always hated it when newbies did that..
> 
> Anyhow, nice to meet you (in advance).




WELCOME and you did not make a forum faux pas.  The HIVE encourages EVERYONE to post in the here at least once in their ENWorld life... however, our neural mind control implants don't tend to work properly, so we only get a handful of people to join our random discussions at a time.   

Since you're looking for a pbp game, head over to the Gaming Action board, more specifically the "Talking the Talk" forum and check if there are any games recruiting.  Oh and keep a eye open because very soon I'm going to post a game (thought it's not the Spagetti Space Western I've been saying I was going to start up).


----------



## Wereserpent

That was awesome Mega!

I am glad that you could have a good Christmas.


----------



## the Jester

Wow- what an awesome Christmas story! Sniff... brings a tear to my eye, and I am definitely NOT the sentimental type!

As for birdmadgirl, welcome aboard!


----------



## megamania

birdmadgirl said:


> Hi all. I'm just going to come out and say it, I'm a n00b on this forum and haven't gamed in a while. Not really sure if this is the appropriate area to post such, and if it is not, I apologize. I am sort of looking for an online game...something I can play via message board. Preferably with loose rules on when I have to post (I own a business and have a 3.5 year old son).
> 
> Okay, so if I have made a forum faux pas by posting this here, again please accept my apology. I know I always hated it when newbies did that..
> 
> Anyhow, nice to meet you (in advance).




As he said-  Welcome and no issue here for coming to us for answers.  Just beware of the answers we give. Hivers are known for being slightly unique. (in a good way mind you.)





Now.... user name.... got issues with birds or are they uniquely spiffy to yourself?  Just wondering.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> That was awesome Mega!
> 
> I am glad that you could have a good Christmas.




Yeah.   Warm and fuzzy feelings here.


----------



## megamania

Just finished gaming with the kids.  Finished "Missing Persons".  Duergar Dwarves discover a large ruin with Dragon Shards within it.  They sell the secret to the highest bidder.  House Cannith.  In the beginning the Dwarves were doing the mining but were getting behind on the orders.  So they begin to kidnap farmers and steal their oxen and wagons to speed up things.

By doing this, they know it will call attention of adventuring do-goodies so they are hurrying more than they should be.

The kids are hired to find the slaves and explore the ruins while they go.  2 1/2 weeks later they have defeated all 40+ dwarves, many creatures hidden or trapped within rooms by the gray dwarves, find some magic stuff (including a cursed dagger and the Maul of Titans) rescue most of the farmers and as they escape meet the main villian- the Cannith guy, as he leaves with his dragon shards on an airship through the volcano mouth.

Kids went up 2 levels in the process.

Of course they want to play more but I want to get it down in the Storyhour, work on my John Play storyhour and organize the Dungeon Tiles that I have out now.

The next story with them is simplier.  It will either be a games hunter is in town which with drive the druid nuts or a halfling looking for just the right ingredent for his royal soup has stolen an egg.... a dragon egg.  The dragon is of course VERY ticked off but can't leave its nest since there are other eggs to protect and hatch.   So she will indirectly hire the kids to retrieve her egg ....or else.  hee.


Ah well...  until later.


----------



## megamania

yah know.....   I posted about if anyone was starting a 3.5 Eberron Play-By-Post.


I could be talked into starting one.  I would need to refresh myself on PbP game play and decide where to punish ( I mean place) players.....   



thoughts?


----------



## megamania

so quiet


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> so quiet




boo!


----------



## birdmadgirl

Relique du Madde said:


> WELCOME and you did not make a forum faux pas.  The HIVE encourages EVERYONE to post in the here at least once in their ENWorld life... however, our neural mind control implants don't tend to work properly, so we only get a handful of people to join our random discussions at a time.
> 
> Since you're looking for a pbp game, head over to the Gaming Action board, more specifically the "Talking the Talk" forum and check if there are any games recruiting.  Oh and keep a eye open because very soon I'm going to post a game (thought it's not the Spagetti Space Western I've been saying I was going to start up).



Thanks so much for the warm welcome. It has been quite literally nearly 7 years since I have done online forums consistently (and Soulseek, you wouldn't believe the chance in THAT place!) so I don't know what to expect anymore.  It's odd being a "back-in-the-dayer" coming off hiatus!  I am working at a very strange, very random blog as well, which is pretty fun. I was around for the advent of livejournal....but it just isn't the same! Ha! 

But yeah, I'd LOVE to play something. Expecially that Spaghetti-Space Western you spoke of. Sounds boss!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> (thought it's not the Spagetti Space Western I've been saying I was going to start up).




Hey! What's this crap now?!

Oh wait... I think I said I wasn't going to join in eventhough I really want to... Nevermind, I don't care about your silly game


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hey! What's this crap now?!
> 
> Oh wait... I think I said I wasn't going to join in eventhough I really want to... Nevermind, I don't care about your silly game




Fine then be that way. 

I'm still thinking of doing some kind of spaghetti western inspired game.  But I won't use True20 for a while since I want to fix up those weapons and vehicle creation rules a bit since they feel slightly flawed. 

Hell..  I might default to using SAGA for Due Leone (since that was one of the top running systems I was going to use for that setting) or running a Weird-Spaghetti-Western Steam-Punk using M&M (that one idea that originally spawned Due Leone).


----------



## Blackrat

Hah! I told you, you can't get much better than SAGA


----------



## Aeson

A new girl that isn't a Reveille alt? Everyone be on your best behavior. We don't want to scare her away. Galeros, no flirting.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> yah know.....   I posted about if anyone was starting a 3.5 Eberron Play-By-Post.
> 
> 
> I could be talked into starting one.  I would need to refresh myself on PbP game play and decide where to punish ( I mean place) players.....
> 
> 
> 
> thoughts?



I say go for it. I'm sure you'll find some people that are interested. It might do you some good if you can stay positive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hah! I told you, you can't get much better than SAGA





Yeah... but that system still has the same issues which riles me.. like Cheddar Monks, and the disappearance of various 'must have' books.  But considering that I was planning on borrowing info from Scum and Villainy...

Too bad SAGA doesn't have decent rules on making Cyborgs (thought I sware some book mentioned a feat that allows you to use droid parts for cyborgs).


----------



## Blackrat

You know, I think the droid book might be your answer for that too


----------



## Aeson

Well the Kindle isn't going to do what I want it to. It'll show PDF files but they're teeny tiny and there is no zoom feature for PDF yet. I wonder if the software for these things get updated or if you're expected to buy a new one.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Well the Kindle isn't going to do what I want it to. It'll show PDF files but they're teeny tiny and there is no zoom feature for PDF yet.




Damn that sucks.  Personally, I'm waiting for this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak00-YueCqY]YouTube - Microsoft Tablet Official Video[/ame]

Hopefully they put it out sometime soon 'cause you know it will not get any press once the Crapple iPad is announced..


----------



## Aeson

I wouldn't mind one of those either. At least I can still use the Kindle to read books and listen to MP3s.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Just wondering, are all kindle screens back and white?  Cause it seems like only "mock-up" images of kindles seem to have colored screens.



edit:  Am I the only person that finds the Barnes and Nobel E-book reader, the 'Nook', to be poorly named?


----------



## Aeson

I didn't know they had one. It is an odd name but so is kindle.lol Yes, it's black and white. I believe all of them are. I haven't looked into the bigger more expensive one much.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kindle I find odd.

Nook, not so much.  The word can refer to any "small space, particularly those that are not quite as big as a cranny"- and the thing is pretty small.

And I happened to remember a neighborhood bookstore called Book Nook.

Personally, I'm looking at the more pedestrianly named Reader series from Sony.


----------



## Wereserpent

An e-reader is looking like an increasingly appealing option for me...I am running out of room to store all of the books I buy.

But I also have a collector mentality, and I like to have physical books to hold.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Galeros, no flirting.


----------



## the Jester

_Aeson_ is telling someone not to flirt?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Why do I have a feeling that the rat played a jedi mind trick on me? 

Right now I'm going through SAGA looking at what I'd keep and what I'd toss out..

Jedis.......... toss.
Dark Side.... toss ( since everyone in a spaghetti western would be tainted).
Force......... keep ( as psionics and weird metaphysical sciences).
Droids........ keep the basics toss the specifics
Ships......... customize them all.
Aliens........ toss. Due Leone is a human centric universe with maccina (droids) and cyborgs (though it would be nice to have "primitive natives")

Beyond my initial piecing together rules on making non spaceship vehicles, there are really few things lacking beyond alien life-form balancing.


----------



## Imperialus

Relique du Madde said:


> Just wondering, are all kindle screens back and white?  Cause it seems like only "mock-up" images of kindles seem to have colored screens.




Yeah, epaper can't do colour yet.  At least not with anything resembling a decent resolution.  It can do shades of gray though.  I think Amazon hoped to do a colour kindle, but the technology just isn't there yet.


----------



## Aeson

the Jester said:


> _Aeson_ is telling someone not to flirt?





We all have to grow up sometime.


----------



## Relique du Madde

What ever!  I don't plan on growing old.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What ever!  I don't plan on growing old.



I said grow up not grow old.  My uncle told me one time "you don't have to grow old but you do have to grow up."


Besides it was a joke. _Me _telling the one guy that would never flirt to not flirt.lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Besides it was a joke. _Me _telling the one *asexual* guy that would never flirt to not flirt.lol




I know...  and btw fify.


----------



## Aeson

Well I wasn't going to just throw it out there like that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I  don 't think he minds.  That way when he cuddles with and listens to a gal she won't get the wrong impression.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Galeros said:


> An e-reader is looking like an increasingly appealing option for me...I am running out of room to store all of the books I buy.
> 
> But I also have a collector mentality, and I like to have physical books to hold.




Agreed 101%!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I noticed someone is trying to start up a Serenity game in the pbp forum...  How messed up would it be to post Due Leone recruitment in like a day?


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> I  don 't think he minds.  That way when he cuddles with and listens to a gal she won't get the wrong impression.




I do not mind.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> I do not mind.




If a gal get's the wrong impression? Damn who knew you were a tease!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> If a gal get's the wrong impression? Damn who knew you were a tease!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn who knew you were a tease!



I knew.  All glomp, and no follow through.


----------



## Relique du Madde

OMG  Froggy is alive!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> OMG  Froggy is alive!



[citation needed]


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> [citation needed]




[ I need no stinken citation ]


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> If a gal get's the wrong impression? Damn who knew you were a tease!



 My guess is he'd get a nose bleed and run from the room.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I knew. All glomp, and no follow through.






hafrogman said:


> [citation needed]



 You post, therefore you live.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> You post, therefore you live.




That is assuming he's not a spam bott


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> That is assuming he's not a spam bott



 Just because he lives in Arizona doesn't make him Reveille.


----------



## Darkness

I Chat, Therefore I Am... | Computers | DISCOVER Magazine


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> That is assuming he's not a spam bott



I plead the fifth.







Aeson said:


> Just because he lives in Arizona doesn't make him Reveille.



Ah, but none of you KNOW, do you?  My Hiver meetings list is stuck at zero.  I did mail something to Mycanid recently though.


----------



## Aeson

I hope to change that list status one day. I'd like to meet up with you sometime.



My cousin's dad died this morning. I just found out a few minutes ago. 
I can't stop thinking that I just saw him on Christmas Eve. It's odd thinking about someone that was just there then they're not.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn that sucks.


----------



## Aeson

Do you know how depressing it is to think someone is talking about you behind your back only to find out you were right?


----------



## Blackrat

Yes


----------



## Relique du Madde

ditto


----------



## Aeson

At least I'm not alone.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, we're so helpful


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, we're so helpful



He says from a dark distant corner.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Aeson said:


> I hope to change that list status one day. I'd like to meet up with you sometime.




I'm still planning to make it to GenCon this August, finances permitting, so possibly you could alter your list there.



> My cousin's dad died this morning. I just found out a few minutes ago.
> I can't stop thinking that I just saw him on Christmas Eve. It's odd thinking about someone that was just there then they're not.




I'm sorry to hear that.

Well, it's the end of 2009. It's not been a great year, what with ending a 6 year relationship (and marriage), so my wish to everyone is this:

May your 2010 be better than my 2009 was.

See you on the flip side.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Do you know how depressing it is to think someone is talking about you behind your back only to find out you were right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

All I have to say, Accroding to the Mayans (and all those new age nut jobs)... the world ends in two years... or maybe ended last year (since there's a +/-3 year discrepancy on the Mayan calender)


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> All I have to say, Accroding to the Mayans (and all those new age nut jobs)... the world ends in two years... or maybe ended last year (since there's a +/-3 year discrepancy on the Mayan calender)



All I have to say:


			
				A source that anyone worth my attention should recognise said:
			
		

> There is a theory which states that if ever anyone discovers exactly what the Universe is for and why it is here, it will instantly disappear and be replaced by something even more bizarre and inexplicable.
> There is another theory which states that this has already happened.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My responce is:



			
				Not quite the same source.. though it was written by the same author said:
			
		

> In the beginning, the universe was created. This made a lot of people very angry, and has been widely regarded as a bad idea."


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy New Year a little over an hour ago from Texas!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> IMy cousin's dad died this morning. I just found out a few minutes ago.
> I can't stop thinking that I just saw him on Christmas Eve. It's odd thinking about someone that was just there then they're not.




Sorry to hear of the lose.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> Do you know how depressing it is to think someone is talking about you behind your back only to find out you were right?




Some people say I am paranoid.  Then I repeat the definition of paranoid and point out how people ARE out to get me.  Not paranoid at all.  Just observant.


The world is an evil evil evil place festering with bad people.  2012 will not get here soon enough.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> All I have to say, Accroding to the Mayans (and all those new age nut jobs)... the world ends in two years... or maybe ended last year (since there's a +/-3 year discrepancy on the Mayan calender)




heh.    The Hive is so positive


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> All I have to say:




If there is no one in the forest when a tree falls down does it still make a sound?!?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Happy New Year a little over an hour ago from Texas!




and happy new year to you and everyone else.   May this year be better than last years for everyone.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> We all have to grow up sometime.




but I'm a Toys 'R' us kid!!!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> heh.    The Hive is so positive




Don't blame the Hive, blame the 2012 new agers who think that the end of the Mayan calendar means that they world is going to end.  Also blame Pope Gregory because when he reset the calendar it caused all sorts of synchronization errors to crop up with the Mayan calendar.


----------



## megamania

Long Live the End of the World Soothsayers and Doomsingers.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm..  Looking at the previews of the next New Mutants comic which takes place post Necrosha (which is wierd because I don't recall there was any resolution to the fight in the last issue),  Doug and Warlock are back for good.

Also, Marvel's Year of Spiderman teaser image is implying that Mary Jane is betting married with someone (I think it's too soon to reconn BND and take away Peter PArker's dating mojo so I'm thinking she's going to marry some background character).


----------



## megamania

Hangin' out doing my John Play SH and feelin' sick.  I am fighting off a cold or something.

Wife says I have no fever but I am having that warm/cool feeling centered on my head and I'm leaning into the electric heater for warmth.  Tired also.

Like I said... fighting off a cold or something of the sort.   Maybe I'm dieing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Hangin' out doing my John Play SH and feelin' sick.  I am fighting off a cold or something.




Sure it's not a hang over


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm..  Looking at the previews of the next New Mutants comic which takes place post Necrosha (which is wierd because I don't recall there was any resolution to the fight in the last issue),  Doug and Warlock are back for good.
> 
> Also, Marvel's Year of Spiderman teaser image is implying that Mary Jane is betting married with someone (I think it's too soon to reconn BND and take away Peter PArker's dating mojo so I'm thinking she's going to marry some background character).




Picked up the new Wizard that was susposed to talk about next years various plots.  It says a lot about nothing.  Wizard seems to be dropping in quality.

For Spider-Man -  I only remember it talking about the possible new Sinister Six and more with Norman with his Dark Reign stuff.

Said even less for the X-books



However-   In Febuary there are two DVDs I will need to get.  Planet Hulk (Hulk sent to Sakaar and forced to become a Gladiator) and Crisis (Alternate Universe JLA vs our JLA)


Early to know what is up in Siege but I am curious


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Sure it's not a hang over




I was the driver.  I drank nothing but Diet mt. Dew and water.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Also, Marvel's Year of Spiderman teaser image is implying that Mary Jane is betting married with someone (I think it's too soon to reconn BND and take away Peter PArker's dating mojo so I'm thinking she's going to marry some background character).




The return of Flash Thompson?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Early to know what is up in Siege but I am curious




All that I've read basically been saying that Siege leads up to the "New Era of Heroics" so I guess that means Quesada is finally stepping down Disney is sending some guy from Pixar to Marvel HQ.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> All that I've read basically been saying that Siege leads up to the "New Era of Heroics" so I guess that means Quesada is finally stepping down Disney is sending some guy from Pixar to Marvel HQ.




Woody


----------



## Relique du Madde

Woody's a Hack.  It's got to be  Plastic Marine number 5.


----------



## megamania

Seeing the insurance job was not working out for him maybe it will be Mr. Invincible.


----------



## Dog Moon

Happy New Year from Dog Moon!

Though there's only an hour and a half remaining of the first day of the year, that's still early enough for me to say Happy New Year.


----------



## megamania

Happy 2nd day of the New Year everyone!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't blame the Hive, blame the 2012 new agers who think that the end of the Mayan calendar means that they world is going to end.  Also blame Pope Gregory because when he reset the calendar it caused all sorts of synchronization errors to crop up with the Mayan calendar.




People have predicting the end of the world for more than 1000 years, and none of them been right yet.

Personally, I'm going to be approaching the new year with some positivism and I'm going to get excited and make things!


----------



## Aeson

My new year has gotten off to an awful start. I worked 14 hours New Years Eve into the late morning New Years Day. No celebrating for me. I have to go to the wake for my cousin's dad today. I'd like to be positive but I'm not sure I have it in me right now.


----------



## megamania

oh my stars and garters..................


Sleepy.... still.


Don't know if its my blood sugar or if I just don't know what to do with free time......


Last night I spent time playing Ultimate Alliance II with my son.  Almost to Wakanda before my body gave out.


I forgot how much video games entertain and pass time.  It won't replace paper n' pencil DnD.


I go sleep again.


Or work on the kid's DnD game.  The Emerald Claw enter Eldeen Reaches.... butr what for?

Or I'll nap.


Or I'll work on John Play.  He and his client just easily fought off a Cacodaemon whom 'ported out of there.  Next they come to a wood mill where House Cannith is trying to help.  There is a Warforged with an air powered buzz saw for a hand and a water power saw mill.

I took photos of the sawmill.  I did it out using Dungeon Tiles.  Looks neat.

Am I rambling?

I feel like I am.

Tired.

Nap attack


huh?!?

where am I ?

oh I nearly fell asleep

I go now

bye bye

have a good time

have a good day

goodbye

tired

I go now







no really....


I go now



The crazy things we do to amuse ourselves.


----------



## megamania

Iiiiiiiiiii'm back.







Working on Storyhours again.


Snowing like a bastach out side also.    Hate driving in it but needed some last minute food stuff.  Only the important stuff-  soda, popcorn, hot dogs.


healthy diet eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Or I'll work on John Play.  He and his client just easily fought off a Cacodaemon whom 'ported out of there.  Next they come to a wood mill where House Cannith is trying to help.  There is a Warforged with an air powered buzz saw for a hand and a water power saw mill.




Sounds like the begining of a slasher flick


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> My new year has gotten off to an awful start. I worked 14 hours New Years Eve into the late morning New Years Day. No celebrating for me. I have to go to the wake for my cousin's dad today. I'd like to be positive but I'm not sure I have it in me right now.






I hope things will get better for you.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Sounds like the begining of a slasher flick




LOL!!!!!!



That buzz saw the warforged weilds did over 100 points of damage in one round (three attacks and a crit was one attack)  The poor Dire Dreadnought Bear died quickly from that shot.  

I am coming to honestly enjoy my John Play character.

Part James Bond  part Magnum P.I. and a lot of action and humor.

Give it a try-

JOHN PLAY
“Play To Win”
SEGMENT 009
“Don’t Feed the Bears”

 Sypheros 3,  996 

John couldn’t help himself.  He looked around the room.  It was Carson’s room.  He found little of interest.  There was no business ledgers or the such here.  Only his personal possessions.   Shasta looked out the one small window that was facing away from the mill into the woods.  It was already becoming dark from the thickening dark clouds.  Tonight’s storm was going to be worse than yesterday’s.  

“Something isn’t right.  Carson is hiding something.” John says as he looks outside into the forest.

“What could he be hiding?” she asks giving a flirtatious smile and laying down on the large bed.

“The way the wood was being hauled out.  The looks on the worker’s faces.  The inclusion of Dragonmarked equipment.  Being put in here and told NOT to walk out.  Especially around the mill.”

“Are you trying to avoid me?” she asks kicking off a boot.

“I have a sense for this stuff.  Something is wrong.”

A second boot falls off.  “Really.”

“It may not be him but something is here.  Either he is up to something or he is trying to protect us from something.”

“Danger.  You could…  protect me from things that go bump in the night.”  She removes her belt.

John notes it but remains on task.  His ability to ignore alluring women has saved him before.  He tries the door and discovers it was locked!   “That tears it!”

“So?  He sensed I wanted privacy.”

John ignores her and pats his travel belt.  He pulls out several metal rods and kneels at the door.  Listening carefully first, he begins to pick the lock.

“John-  I hired you.  You work for me.”

He stops in mid motion.  Since when did he become a gigolo he wonders briefly.  Then he finishes picking the lock.  “I will be right back.  If I find nothing I am sure you can think of something to do to me other than scold me for being a bad boy.  Either way… later I can be a naughty boy.”  With a smile and a bow he slips out the door.

Shasta crosses her arms and pouts.  “Damn you Play.” She whispers.

Play carefully proceeds down the stairs.  He had noted where the squeakiest steps were and avoid stepping on these.  He pauses at the living quarters of the workers.  A few are settling in for the night.  They seem nervous about something.

“Do you think he will come tonight?” one man asks.

“Storm would be good cover.  If I were a betting man I would say so.” Another worker says.

“It wasn’t Carson’s fault that his mate died.  It was her idea to use the logs to escape.”

“Aye.  But he has placed the blame entirely on him and this facility.  He had issues her even before she died.  And may I remind you- she died trying to sabotage this place.”

“I hear Carson has asked Buzz to return from up river for tonight.  That forged freaks me out.”

“He freaks everyone out.  With that damned spinning blade and his attached elemental on his arm….  Freaky.”

“Last shipment goes out in a few weeks.  Our contract will be up and we can go back to logging like we used to.”

Figuring there is nothing to be gained by staying any longer Play moves down.  He is careful to step high near the bottom of the stairs.  It is very dark here and he noticed small eyelets in the walls.  The kind where a wire can be set up as a warning system or as a magical conduit.  Now at the front door he peers into the tavern.  Little has changed here since he went upstairs.  Focusing back on the mission on hand he peers out the door.  No one.  He steps out and is greeted sharply by pounding rain and wind.  It will be very hard to mask his time of being outside if people become suspicious of him.  Too late now.

Avoiding being near strong lights and puddles of water, he moves quickly from dark shadow to dark shadow.  The night rumbles as the storm closes in on the mill.    John pauses at the deck and pulls out a cloth from his belt of hidden pouches.  With the cloth he cleans and dries one boot, which he then sets onto the dry and sheltered wood.  He steps up but before placing his other boot down he cleans that one also.  He refolds it carefully and places it in a pouch on the backside of the belt.  He creeps towards the closest window to peer in.

From the shadows he sees not one but two magical spinning saw blades that when used will cut the logs either in two or into planks of a set width.  Despite what Carson thinks of him, he has been within a wood mill before and understands them.  It’s why he is concerned.  What kind of profit can be made bringing in Cannith magic?  Unless they found Soarwood…..   nah…..  Couldn’t.  He notes the workers are there but are not running the machines.  They are circled in small groups located to see all exits in defensible groups.  They are expecting trouble.  The giant is near the place where the logs enter the mill.  He is big.  He holds a small log with an earth pike attached to it.  He walks with his knees bent to the sides.  John notes that means he could easily dodge the giant by sliding under him then.

Several men motion to the main doorway.  They begin to walk that way when Endo calls out.  Suddenly everyone is on edge and readied for combat.  John looks over his shoulder.  He thought he heard something near the brush but sees nothing.  When he looks back many of the workers have moved to the windows overlooking the river.  One of the men, one with a smaller frame, pulls out a wand.  Uh-oh.  

John Play circles around the backside between the two building. He shakes his head, as once more his boots are wet and muddy.  He stays low and hidden from the Giant.  A steady glow enlightens the area from the area where logs are loaded and move on their own into the main building.  John can not help to wonder if it work carrying him and if he would be harmed to try.  He stoops and walks to a pile of cut tree branches and scrubs.  From here he can see inside the mill and some of the workers.  Everyone seems preoccupied with something either on the lake or across it.

Suddenly Endo bellows out and throws down his club.  The men are in motion and John turns and finds himself face to face with the biggest, nastiest, most bone platen Dire Bear he has ever seen.  Ever seen this close anyway.  ( Dire Dreadnought Bear!!!)

It roars and moves to attack.  One monstrous claw strikes and drives Play down.  A bite crunches into his reinforced shoulder pad drawing blood even as he back peddles away.   Going on the defensive, Play backs away wondering how the heck this multi-ton creature got so close to him and why it attacked him.  He has heard of security dogs and even panthers but bears?!?

Unseen by the retreating Dark lantern, The artificers inside spot the creatures as they emerge from the darkness.  Four of them total.  They reach out to the workers bows and imbue with Baneful magic designed to stop the bears.  One bear roars louder than the thunder sounds and tears into the closest man even as he rises his bow to it.  The giant shakes his bleeding hands.  His wooden log remains at his feet with many bloody spikes growing out of it.  He charges the closest bear and barely catches its notice.  From the darkness, someone fires a bow and strikes the giant with an arrow.

Play with his one dagger he had out strikes the bear but its thick coat of hardened hair and bony plates stop most of his attack.  The bear swats him again.  Blood splatters from his injured body as he nearly falls to the ground.  Play steps back a few feet and pulls out something from a hidden pouch.  A wand!  The bear’s face lights up making its black eyes burn orange as a small fireball explodes above it.  The blast burns the bear but dries off the rogue.  Seeing the futility of this, he turns to run.  As he turns he spots something directing the bears.  This distraction allows the bear to swat him once more.  Play spits out blood as he slides into the brush away from the bear.  As he circles around the brush he sees there are several bears.  The workers are not doing well against the creatures.  They are concerned and stymied by the magical blades that are still spinning inside.  He then concentrates on the cause of this attack.  He is part man and part goat?  This guy is going down Play swears as he runs in a bent over position behind the brush down a trail he figures the creature used itself to sneak onto the deck of the mill.

He leaps onto the creature even as the lightning flashes.  If the four-legged man saw him he shows no sign of it as Play’s dagger slides across then sharply into and across his man-like neck.  Even as it stumbles forward from Play’s collision with its hindquarters, it gargles with blood bursting out of its throat and mouth.  It drops its torch into the sawdust and there is a loud froosh at it explodes into flames.  Great.  Now a fire also thinks Play.

Play finishes off the creature quickly then realizes one bear has turned and now charges back onto him.  Crap!  These things are big and fast.  As he begins to position himself behind a magical buzz saw he notes Carson and a warforged has arrived.  The warforged warrior is truly a scary thing to behold.  It has a glowing spinning blade in place of its hand complete with a rushing cloud of air around its wrist.  An elemental buzz saw!

After retreating outside of the bears view he watches as another bear attempts to cross the energy platform that carries the logs.  It stops to regain its balance and that is when the warforged known as Buzz attacks.  One limb is removed entirely and the head is cleaved exposing brain matter.  The monstrous bear roars and attacks batting and rending the warforged whom calmly and efficiently kill the beast.  As the bear drops into pieces at its feet it stares at area where Play is.

The remaining bears notice the death of their leader and roar in anger but still turn and flee.

A few scant seconds go by then Carson calls out-  “Come out Play!  I know you killed the Bariaur Saboteur.  Please come out.”

Thinking it out quickly, Play sees no way out of it.  His torn leather and cloth covering his armor will give away his injuries.  He can’t run and recover in time to avoid them.  Play silently walks out from the raining darkness to the edge of the mill.

“I gave you strict orders for your own safety.  Now you see why.”  Carson is obviously displeased.  Buzz, the warforged mill worker stares still at him.  The cloudy mass weakens around his wrist and the blade stops buzzing and whirling.  The blood from the bear is still smeared everywhere on the blades and his body.  Play has not seen a stronger stare down of menace from any creature before seeing this warforged.  Not even from the Lord of Blades.

“Is the woman here with you or did you at least leave her in the safety of the house?  Speak damn you.”

Play notices the bloody and torn up body of the giant.  Endo has left our world and now joins the Keeper.  He and several workers and one mage type also.  “She should still be in the house.  I thought I heard a fight and thought I could possibly help.  I’m not much of a fighter but I wield a nasty knife.”

Carson gives him a hard stare.  He motions to a few workers whom go to put out the fire.  “Follow me and we’ll talk.  He motions to Play and Buzz alike.

When they arrive at the house they find several of the workers restraining Shasta.  “How did you….” Play begins.  “You.  Locked.  Me. In.” she fumes.  It is unclear whether she is directing this to Carson whom locked her in originally or Play for relocking the locks as he left.

Carson walks up the stairs.  He slows down on each of the two steps that creak horribly.  It is obvious to Play that he is measuring Play’s abilities based on what he has seen and what he avoided so far as traps, alarms and locks.  Carson is no logger or idiot.  He is more cautious than the average Aurum agent Play decides.  He is up to something.

They reach the top floor and Play frowns on the outside but smiles on the inside.  Shasta broke down the door using furniture as a ramming rod.  

“I appreciate the aid.  You killed a saboteur that has been causing us many issues as of late.  I thank you.  However-  you still disobeyed a direct order from me meant to protect you.”

Play nods his head in agreement.  He does his best to convince the man that he is sorry and submissive.  “I thought I saw something and…”  

“Stop.”

Carson almost growls at this point in anger.  “The fact you could leave the room, walk down the stairs and leave the building without my people knowing means you are more than you have suggested.  The fact you RE-locked the door according  the woman confirms this.  We saw your blade.  It is no average blade.  The fact you cleanly killed the creature and survived several strikes from his bears further proves there is more to you than you suggest.  Tell me the truth.”

“Eh okay.   I am a highly trained agent of Breland that accidentally ended up here and I thought I would check things out since I was told to stay put,”  Play says with a mirthful smile on his face, “And maybe you are a world dominating super-baddy trying to keep some evil secret from me and the world.”  He waits a moment as Carson has a stunned look on his face.  Buzz’s blade begins to slowly turn, as he stands upright.  Then Carson begins to laugh out loud and John joins in.  Buzz is confused (or disappointed) and backs down as even Shasta joins in the laugh.   The tension is broken.  Peace returns.

“You are a strange one young man.” Carson slowly allows his laughter to trail off.  “I expect you will be in a hurry to leave in the morning.  I suggest you go at daybreak before the next storm comes.  This means getting to sleep soon.  I can have Buzz here watch your door so to be certain no one bothers or awakens you during the night.  You saw what he could do. The people here know to not bother him.” 

Play watches him leave down the stairs.  He looks at Buzz and sighs shortly.  “I heard House Ghallanda is looking for a short order chef to cut veggies and stuff.  It may be a excellent job opportunity for you.”  Play closes the door before Buzz’s blade can begin to spin freely.


----------



## megamania

allo



Thought I would pop in before going to work.


bye


----------



## megamania

No one?


Was it me again or the Dreadnought Dire Bears I introduced?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think everyone is sleeping... or something.


----------



## birdmadgirl

megamania said:


> As he said-  Welcome and no issue here for coming to us for answers.  Just beware of the answers we give. Hivers are known for being slightly unique. (in a good way mind you.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now.... user name.... got issues with birds or are they uniquely spiffy to yourself?  Just wondering.



My name comes from the first Cure song I ever heard when I was a little girl. Hooked me for good. 

"Don't look don't look" the shadows breathe
Whispering me away from you
"Don't wake at night to watch her sleep
You know that you will always lose
This trembling
Adored
Tousled bird mad girl... "


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I hope things will get better for you.



 Not so far. I got some more bad news yesterday. The downward spiral continues. At the rate things are going  I expect to hear I lost my job.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I think everyone is sleeping... or something.



Don't I wish.  Dang work.







Aeson said:


> Not so far. I got some more bad news yesterday. The downward spiral continues. At the rate things are going  I expect to hear I lost my job.



I'm sorry, man.  

On the plus side, if you could contrive to also lose your dog, your truck and your woman, you could make a fortune as a country singer.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Don't I wish.  Dang work.I'm sorry, man.
> 
> On the plus side, if you could contrive to also lose your dog, your truck and your woman, you could make a fortune as a country singer.



That's if I had a dog, truck or a woman. Really the only positive I have is that I'm employed. At least that's what it seems like.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:


> That's if I had a dog, truck or a woman. Really the only positive I have is that I'm employed. At least that's what it seems like.




That's good.  Employment should come first.  Everything should come later... if ever.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> That's good.  Employment should come first.  Everything should come later... if ever.










But what comes next?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> That's if I had a dog, truck or a woman. Really the only positive I have is that I'm employed. At least that's what it seems like.




That is better than what I have got.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> But what comes next?



Well, as I remember, first comes love, then comes marriage, then comes the baby in the baby carriage.







Galeros said:


> That is better than what I have got.



Hmmm.  This does provide a difficulty, but perhaps not.  If every country song is about losing one's job, dog, truck and woman*, then presumably country singers shouldn't have any of these things anyways.  So perhaps we could just fake it.


*not neccessarily in that order


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> If every country song is about losing one's job, dog, truck and woman*, then presumably country singers shouldn't have any of these things anyways.  So perhaps we could just fake it.
> 
> 
> *not neccessarily in that order




Then what you got is the blues.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Then what you got is the blues.



The Hivemind Blues.

Hmm, sounds like a plan!


----------



## megamania

cjrtsghgyeguygdyuguseyfuhuiofhiyugbsybuybfuybsicybbuysiogbbfvbeuiewrorfhiuoheiuohrfuiheiuohriighiudhiufjkdhgkhhiduslruioiueteygushuiohgiouehriugjhieoushgiuehjrhjruiojhguisghuigohidhurfhiuhreiughueirhuiwhjreiuhiudhniuhfiuhipuhdiudhfgiuehiuehjierudidanyonereadmystuff?vhiuerhwvhouivbubwquivninrqiuvnoqieruiufgvnnmviunqoepinvrounvoivunqeoirvniounqiouevniounefiuvniuvniunoiqeuniovqinoiuvnuiovnqouievnoiunvuuiviuonqev


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> cjrtsghgyeguygdyuguseyfuhuiofhiyugbsybuybfuybsicybbuysiogbbfvbeuiewrorfhiuoheiuohrfuiheiuohriighiudhiufjkdhgkhhiduslruioiueteygushuiohgiouehriugjhieoushgiuehjrhjruiojhguisghuigohidhurfhiuhreiughueirhuiwhjreiuhiudhniuhfiuhipuhdiudhfgiuehiuehjierudidanyonereadmystuff?vhiuerhwvhouivbubwquivninrqiuvnoqieruiufgvnnmviunqoepinvrounvoivunqeoirvniounqiouevniounefiuvniuvniunoiqeuniovqinoiuvnuiovnqouievnoiunvuuiviuonqev




Hmmm...  either mega gone insane or something bad has happened.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm...  either mega gone insane or something bad has happened.



Or both.

I'm leaning towards both.


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm... either mega gone insane or something bad has happened.



 Your statement is redundant.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Your statement is redundant.




Or is it?


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> Or is it?



 Your statement is redundant.


----------



## Aeson

I had a thought about Doctor Who. 

The Doctor is a healer. He wants to fix things.
The Master is a controller. He wants to control and rule things. 

Here is the thought. Did they grow into these names? Were they destined to to be the Doctor and the Master? Who would be a better foil for someone like the Doctor than the Master? Cybermen and Daleks are nothing. The Master is like Batman's Joker. It's possible there would have been no Doctor without the Master.


----------



## Blackrat

My suit renders your statement obsolete.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> My suit renders your statement obsolete.



Q: What do you say to a rat in a suit? 
A: Will the Defendant please rise.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> My suit renders your statement obsolete.



 I have one thing to say to this. Allons-y!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> I have one thing to say to this. Allons-y!




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zJTNOxV4Qg]YouTube - Kids In The Hall - French Fur Trappers[/ame]

[sblock="Low Bandwidth at work version"]
The Kids in the Hall Fur Trapper's Sketch:

Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Je te plumerai la tete
Je te plumerai la tete
Et la tete, et la tete
Et la tete, et la tete
O-o-o-o-oh
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai

Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Je te plumerai le nez
Je te plumerai le nez
Et le nez, et le nez
Et le nez, et le nez
O-o-o-o-oh
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai

Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Je te plumerai les yeux
Je te plumerai les yeux
Et les yeux, et les yeux
Et les yeux, et les yeux
O-o-o-o-oh
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai

Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Je te plumerai le cou
Je te plumerai le cou
Et le cou, et le cou
Et le cou, et le cou
O-o-o-o-oh
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai

Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Je te plumerai les ailes
Je te plumerai les ailes
Et les ailes, et les ailes
Et les ailes, et les ailes
O-o-o-o-oh
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai

Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Je te plumerai le dos
Je te plumerai le dos
Et le dos, et le dos
Et le dos, et le dos
O-o-o-o-oh
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai

Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Je te plumerai les pattes
Je te plumerai les pattes
Et les pattes, et les pattes
Et les pattes, et les pattes
O-o-o-o-oh
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai

Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai
Je te plumerai la queue
Je te plumerai la queue
Et la queue, et la queue
Et la queue, et la queue
O-o-o-o-oh
Alouette, gentille Alouette
Alouette je te plumerai 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> cjrtsghgyeguygdyuguseyfuhuiofhiyugbsybuybfuybsicybbuysiogbbfvbeuiewrorfhiuoheiuohrfuiheiuohriighiudhiufjkdhgkhhiduslruioiueteygushuiohgiouehriugjhieoushgiuehjrhjruiojhguisghuigohidhurfhiuhreiughueirhuiwhjreiuhiudhniuhfiuhipuhdiudhfgiuehiuehjierudidanyonereadmystuff?vhiuerhwvhouivbubwquivninrqiuvnoqieruiufgvnnmviunqoepinvrounvoivunqeoirvniounqiouevniounefiuvniuvniunoiqeuniovqinoiuvnuiovnqouievnoiunvuuiviuonqev




Did you fall asleep on your keyboard again?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Then what you got is the blues.




I woke up this morning
There was nothing to say
I stared out the window
It was nothing but grey
I got the blues...
I got don't-know-what-to-say-on-the-Hivemind blues...


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - Kids In The Hall - French Fur Trappers
> 
> [sblock="Low Bandwidth at work version"]
> The Kids in the Hall Fur Trapper's Sketch:
> 
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Je te plumerai la tete
> Je te plumerai la tete
> Et la tete, et la tete
> Et la tete, et la tete
> O-o-o-o-oh
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> 
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Je te plumerai le nez
> Je te plumerai le nez
> Et le nez, et le nez
> Et le nez, et le nez
> O-o-o-o-oh
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> 
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Je te plumerai les yeux
> Je te plumerai les yeux
> Et les yeux, et les yeux
> Et les yeux, et les yeux
> O-o-o-o-oh
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> 
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Je te plumerai le cou
> Je te plumerai le cou
> Et le cou, et le cou
> Et le cou, et le cou
> O-o-o-o-oh
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> 
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Je te plumerai les ailes
> Je te plumerai les ailes
> Et les ailes, et les ailes
> Et les ailes, et les ailes
> O-o-o-o-oh
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> 
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Je te plumerai le dos
> Je te plumerai le dos
> Et le dos, et le dos
> Et le dos, et le dos
> O-o-o-o-oh
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> 
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Je te plumerai les pattes
> Je te plumerai les pattes
> Et les pattes, et les pattes
> Et les pattes, et les pattes
> O-o-o-o-oh
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> 
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> Je te plumerai la queue
> Je te plumerai la queue
> Et la queue, et la queue
> Et la queue, et la queue
> O-o-o-o-oh
> Alouette, gentille Alouette
> Alouette je te plumerai
> [/sblock]



NOT what I had in mind.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWxpPpGDzgg]YouTube - Doctor Who - Allons-y ! ( THE Ten's sentence )[/ame]


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmmm...  either mega gone insane or something bad has happened.




If you look closely and decipher the riddle, you'll actually find the answer to the meaning of life within that statement of Megas.  You might have to look REALLY closely though.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> If you look closely and decipher the riddle, you'll actually find the answer to the meaning of life within that statement of Megas.  You might have to look REALLY closely though.



I can see some stuff.  Let's see what we get.







megamania said:


> cjrtsghgye*guy*gdyug*use*yfuhuiofhiyugbsy*buy*bfuyb*sic*yb*buys*iogbbfvbeuiewrorfhiuoheiuohrfuiheiuohriighiudhiufjkdhgkh*hid* *us*lruioiuetey*gush*uiohgiouehriugjhieoushgiuehjrhjruiojhguisghuigohidhurfhiuhreiughueirhuiwhjreiuhiudhniuhfiuhipuhdiudhfgiuehiuehjieru*did* *anyone* *read* *my* *stuff**?*vhiuerhwvhouiv*bub*wquivninrqiuv*no*qieruiufgvnnmviunqoe*pin*vrounvoivunqeoirvniounqiouevniounefiuvniuvniunoiqeuniovqinoiuvnuiovnqouievnoiunvuuiviuonqev



 So ... guy use buy [sic] buys hid us gush did anyone read my stuff? bub no pin.

Yeah, still doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Aeson

At least he knows people read his stuff. Too bad the wrong people read mine.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> If you look closely and decipher the riddle, you'll actually find the answer to the meaning of life within that statement of Megas.  You might have to look REALLY closely though.




ah hah!  someone read that post anyway


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> At least he knows people read his stuff. Too bad the wrong people read mine.




Actually.... no I don't.


I posted a segment of stuff I have been working on for weeks.  No comment.  ignored.   

I write gibberish and throw in a few non-spaced words and THAT at least one person will read and comment on.


My artistic sense is shattered


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Actually.... no I don't.
> 
> 
> I posted a segment of stuff I have been working on for weeks.  No comment.  ignored.
> 
> I write gibberish and throw in a few non-spaced words and THAT at least one person will read and comment on.
> 
> 
> My artistic sense is shattered




Some times no comment (as in no post) means "I read it.  Not sure if something should be said about it because I'm not sure if you wanted it to be critiqued or not. I'm also am not sure if only posting 'that's cool/awesome/good'  is worthy of a post responce and/or I'm afraid posting only 'that's good/awesome/cool' might seem like an insincere cop out "


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> NOT what I had in mind.




But it still was french.   Besides, taglines are over rated.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:


> Actually.... no I don't.
> 
> 
> I posted a segment of stuff I have been working on for weeks.  No comment.  ignored.
> 
> I write gibberish and throw in a few non-spaced words and THAT at least one person will read and comment on.
> 
> 
> My artistic sense is shattered




If you post a link to it, I'll try to take a look at it.  In my defense I haven't really had much to do with EnWorld in a while.  In fact, my one or two pbp campaigns I'm SURE left me behind.  >.<  So that's why I never posted.


----------



## Wereserpent

I wonder what is for dinner!?

Mah bois! This is the power all true warriors strive for!

Boi boi boi boi boi boi boi boi boi boi dinner dinner!

Colddinner!

Boi boi boi boi boi boi boi boi boi boi boi boi dinner dinner!

Take him away!

Yesmyliege!

The end comes...beyond dinner.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> If you post a link to it, I'll try to take a look at it.  In my defense I haven't really had much to do with EnWorld in a while.  In fact, my one or two pbp campaigns I'm SURE left me behind.  >.<  So that's why I never posted.




Pssst. Doggy, it was posted two pages ago.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> The end comes...beyond dinner.




And this HIVE ends in 20 posts


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> And this HIVE ends in 20 posts




Ahh, it was a good HIVE.

The title was a reference to the Manga and Anime _Genshiken_ by the way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Pssst. Doggy, it was posted two pages ago.




K, I found it.  Gonna have to read it prolly tomorrow though since it's getting near bedtime tonight.

I hate going to sleep.  I feel like there's so much for me to do while awake and that sleeping only prevents me from doing it.  Well, work too, but I can handle losing a little sleep over a little work.

Ah well.


----------



## Relique du Madde

My little brother got a new dog..  a Teacup/Toy Yorkie..  appearantly one of my mom's tenents had puppies my brother ended up getting one.

It's a spaz.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Ahh, it was a good HIVE.
> 
> The title was a reference to the Manga and Anime _Genshiken_ by the way.




I figured it was an anime reference.


----------



## Wereserpent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL2C6Ko5Gb8]YouTube - Weegee[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

???

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywu1DeqXTg4]YouTube - Iron Man vs Bruce Lee[/ame]
[sblock='Low Bandwidth at work version"]





[/sblock]


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Warning! Warning! Hive closure in less than 20 posts! All users evacuate! Warning!


----------



## Aeson

Please stay calm. An attendant will be around shortly to help you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn you Galeros...  thanks to your Weegee post I've been reading knowyourmeme.  That sit's almost as bad as tvtropes...

Btw:  !0 posts left....


----------



## hafrogman

We're gonna need a new Hive, stat!


----------



## CleverNickName

Wait for it...waaaaait for it.....


----------



## Blackrat

Nah...


----------



## The_Warlock

*poke*


(Waits to see if hive comes tumbling down)


----------



## The_Warlock

*poke*

*poke*


----------



## megamania

say bye bye


----------



## Dog Moon

Bye bye!


----------



## megamania

I am beginning to think the Hive is really dead or has been kidnapped and an android replica has been placed here instead.


Normally if its within 20 posts of completition you guys destroy it then begin a new one and bang out another 20+ posts there.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:


> I am beginning to think the Hive is really dead or has been kidnapped and an android replica has been placed here instead.



This old, grey Hive, she ain't what she used to be.

Mega, would you do the honors?


----------



## Relique du Madde

1001!  Wooot!  Someone summon the new HIVE!

Or in other words....

In before the lock!


----------



## Aeson

The_Warlock said:


> *poke*
> 
> 
> (Waits to see if hive comes tumbling down)






The_Warlock said:


> *poke*
> 
> *poke*



And he will poke three times. Then the hive will die.
New Hive.


----------

